# The Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommend Works



## science

The Talk Classical Community's 
Favorite and Most Highly Recommend Works​
Here is a prioritized list of classical music (inclusively defined) recommendations put together by members of the Talk Classical discussion forum and the (now defunct) Amazon.com classical music discussion forum. 


Naturally, these recommendations represent the knowledge and tastes of the people who have helped build it. We do not claim that it is _the_ single, official objective canon of art music!

However, to the best of our knowledge, nothing else like this exists -- no other list of prioritized recommendations including all genres of classical music, no other list as helpful to an old veteran looking for a surprise as to a newbie just familiarizing herself with the canon.

Our project is ongoing, and we'd be very happy for you to add your own voice!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
You can change our list in three ways:

1. The main way is to participate in the threads with titles like, "The first tier," "The second tier," and so on. You can find them in the polls sub-forum. Usually we have several going on at a time, but in order to avoid confusion, please don't bump the threads that have timed out!

2. The second way is to add new works to the list. If you want to recommend a work that is not already on our list, just post it in this thread. You can add up to 1 new work per day. All newly added works begin on the lowest tier, but they can move up from there.

3. Finally, you can move a work that you really love up rather quickly by creating a reference thread for it, such as this thread for Brahms's violin concerto.

To qualify, your thread has to:


be on the main "Classical Music Discussion" board, or an appropriate sub-forum such as the opera board. 
link to the main list of recommendations like this: the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works; 
link to the Wikipedia article about the work, if one exists; 
if Trout has compiled a summary of recording recommendations (Here is the list of works he's done, with links), link to his post about it and quote his "condensed listing"; 
ask for comments *about the work itself* rather than just recommended recordings.

You can include almost anything else you'd like, such as requests for recommended recordings, analysis of the work, links to reviews or analysis, links to other TC threads about the work or its composer, links to the score on IMSLP, a link to the composer's thread in the guestbook sub-forum here, a youtube video of a performance or a lecture about the work (respecting copyright laws), and so on, *as long as the focus remains on the work*.

The second post of the thread will contain a template you can use.

The goal of the reference threads is to promote the works and help people who aren't already familiar with the works learn about and appreciate them.

By creating a reference thread, and posting a link to it in this thread (to be sure that I see your thread thread), you can move move a work to a higher tier. Creating a thread for a work on tiers 1-10 will move that work up 1 tier; a thread for a work on tiers 11-20 will move that work up 2 tiers; and so on. (If for some reason you don't want to move it up that many tiers, you can ask me to move it up fewer.)

You can only create 1 reference thread per day. Also, this can only be done one time for each work! Once a work has a reference thread, that's it!

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
People might disagree with your votes, and you might disagree with theirs, but please be patient and persistent. _Your participation *will* make our list better._ We value everyone's participation.

If you are disappointed that a work you champion is not getting more community support, feel free to advocate for it, telling us why we should support it. _Advocacy *for* a work will always be both more welcome and more productive than advocacy against a work._

Please be polite. Obviously we have different tastes and we don't all know the same things; we do not all agree about how strongly various works should be recommended, how great or important they are, or anything else.

The point is to learn from each other and help each other, to have a good time exploring music together.

Special thanks to Trout, who has maintained this list for years and years, and did a heck of a lot of work compiling recording recommendations, and to mmsbls, who has agreed to edit the posts in our thread when needed.

(In case it helps, here is an unranked, alphabetical list of the works we've recommended.)


----------



## science

Here is a template you can use to make reference threads, though of course you can also be more creative if you like. Note that you have to paste in the URLs of the links:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

[Composer]'s [Title of Work] is currently on the [____] tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works.

Wikipedia has an article about it.

Trout has compiled a list of recommended recordings for this work:

The main questions of this thread are: *Do you like this work? Do you love it? Why? What do you like about it? Do you have any reservations about it?*

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## science

Currently, here are the open voting threads:


The TOP tier - open to Feb. 4. 
The 13th tier - open to Jan 31. 
The 31st tier - open to Feb 2. 
The 45th tier - open to Feb 3. 
The 68th tier - open to Jan 30. 
The 81st tier - open to Feb 4. 
The 94th tier, part 1, open to Feb 2. 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5. 

Since we just created a new 1st tier, the numbers there are all off by one: for example, the 13th tier has become the 14th tier, the 31st tier has become the 32nd tier, and so on - except for the 81st tier, which is accurate.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 79th tier (here's the Google sheet with the tally) -- which has become the 80th tier -- selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 78th tier: 
Chin: Šu for sheng and orchestra [2009]
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63 [1746]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 [1837, rev. 1839]
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies [1823]
Schnittke: String Trio [1985] (also arranged for piano trio [1992])
Varèse: Poème électronique [1968]

To move up 1 to the 79th tier: 
Arnold: Guitar Concerto, op. 67 [1959]
Boulanger, L.: Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme" [1917]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 105, including "Wie Melodien zieht es mir" and "Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer" [1888]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 43, including "Von ewiger Liebe" and "Die Mainacht" [1864]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99 [1939]
Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis, L 90 [1898]
Dutilleux: Piano Sonata [1948]
Juon: Rhapsodie (Piano Quartet #1 in D minor), op. 37 [1907]
Koechlin: String Quartet #1, op. 51 [1913]
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 [1857]
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca, H. 352 [1955]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 3 [1592]
Prokofiev: The Fiery Angel, op. 37 [1927]
Raff: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 107 [1862]
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 [1923]
Schumann: Arabeske in C, op. 18 [1839]
Scriabin: Symphony #1 in E, op. 26 [1900]
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles [1966]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 [1927]
Takemitsu: Ran [1985]
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum [1583]

To remain on the 80th tier: 
Adès: Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths" [2005]
Andriessen, L.: De Staat (Republic) [1976]
Andriessen, L.: Hout (Wood) [1991]
Anonymous, Peruvian: Hanacpachap cussicuinin [c. 1631]
Anonymous: Coventry Carol [16th cc.]
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77 [1923]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer" [1797]
Berio: Rendering [1989-90]
Bull: In Nomine IX [before c. 1612]
Elgar: Sospiri, op. 70 [1914]
Fauré: The Dolly Suite, op. 56 [1896]
Furrer: FAMA [2005]
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 [1848]
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia" [1769]
Haydn: Symphony #64 in A "Tempora mutantur" [1775]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 in G minor [1895]
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173 [1847]
Moncayo: Huapango [1941]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333 [1783]
Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37 [1915]
Schuman: New England Triptych [1956]
Schumann: Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86 [1849]
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium [1969]

To move down 1 to the 81st tier: 
Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella" [1826]


----------



## science

Penderecki: String Quartet #3 "Leaves of an Unwritten Diary" [2008]


----------



## soni

This link is better (unless it's now the wrong document?)


----------



## soni

Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]


----------



## science

soni said:


> This link is better (unless it's now the wrong document?)


I like it too, and it's the same document, but I'm hoping Google spiders start crawling over the other one because they don't do the Google doc, which is limiting our exposure. It's bizarre - I have a personal site where I made a rough draft of this project a few years ago, and deleted it later, but Google searches still turn it up and not this one.

If this doesn't work, eventually I'll just make a personal site for this project.


----------



## Highwayman

Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 69th tier (here's the Google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 67th tier: 
Bach: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029 [1730s-40s]
Liszt: La lugubre gondola, S.200 [1882]

To move up 1 to the 68th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #3 in C, op. 2/3 [1795]
Carter: Cello Concerto [2001]
Carter: Double Concerto for harpsichord and piano with two chamber orchestras [1961]
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23 [1931]
Farrenc: Piano Quintet #1 in A minor, op. 30 [1839]
Franck: Piano Trio #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1/1 [1839?]
Ginastera: Estancia, op. 8; and Four Dances from Estancia, op. 8a [1941]
Glass: Satyagraha [1979]
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 [1816]
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds [1973]
Liszt: Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199 [1881]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58 [1842-3]
Messiaen: Apparition de l'église éternelle [1932]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #10 in C, K. 330 [1783]
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 (Intolerance 1960) [1961]
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria [by 1594]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 [1893]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar" [1868, 1875, 1897]

To remain on the 69th tier: 
Beppe: Remote Galaxy, op. 81 [c. 2014]
Cage: Music of Changes [1951]
Chopin: Rondo à la Krakowiak in F, op. 14 [1828]
Feldman: String Quartet #2 [1983]
Feldman: Three Voices [1982]
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel [1893]
Ligeti: Viola Sonata [1994]
Ligeti: Volumina [1966]
Liszt: 3 Études de Concert, S.144 [1849]
Lucier: I Am Sitting in a Room [1969]
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise [1983]
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene… [1976]
Norman: Play [2013]
Schnittke: Peer Gynt: Epilogue for cello, piano, and tape [1993]
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge [1955-6]
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus [1874]
Tavener: Song for Athene [1997]

To move down 1 to the 70th tier: 
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141 [1851]
Pelēcis: Nevertheless [1994]
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]
Reimann: Lear [1976]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 2nd tier - open to Feb. 4. 
The 13th tier - open to Jan 31 -- actually the 14th tier. 
The 31st tier - open to Feb 2 -- actually the 32nd tier. 
The 45th tier - open to Feb 3 -- actually the 46th tier. 
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 81st tier - open to Feb 4. 
The 94th tier, part 1, open to Feb 2 -- actually the 95th tier. 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5 -- actually the 95th tier. 

Some of the numbers are off because the threads were created before we created the new first tier which will receive the winner of the 2nd tier.


----------



## Trout

Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]

Quite possibly the best film score of the 21st century.


----------



## Nereffid

Giuliani: Guitar Concerto No. 1 in A major, Op. 30 [1812]


----------



## soni

Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]


----------



## mmsbls

Carter: Triple Duo [1983]


----------



## science

Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]


----------



## Highwayman

Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]


----------



## Swosh

Sorry but, Raff's Lenore and Im Walde symphnoies in 63rd and 73rd tier is outrageous to me.


----------



## mmsbls

Swosh said:


> Sorry but, Raff's Lenore and Im Walde symphnoies in 63rd and 73rd tier is outrageous to me.


The whole point of this voting is to try to move works to their "ideal" position. Some works were added late for various reasons (people don't always think of e very work when adding them to a huge list such as this). The works added late must be voted up to their "appropriate position." I suspect that all of us have seen works that we feel are not high enough.

You can move those works up faster by using the method #3 in the OP.


----------



## kyjo

Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]


----------



## Swosh

mmsbls said:


> The whole point of this voting is to try to move works to their "ideal" position. Some works were added late for various reasons (people don't always think of e very work when adding them to a huge list such as this). The works added late must be voted up to their "appropriate position." I suspect that all of us have seen works that we feel are not high enough.
> 
> You can move those works up faster by using the method #3 in the OP.


So everyone agrees they should be that low?


----------



## soni

Swosh said:


> So everyone agrees they should be that low?


Loads of great works are in low tiers. For instance a number of major Stravinsky works. I've never heard of the Raff pieces you mentioned so I wouldn't have voted for them - it's not that I have something against them.


----------



## soni

Make some reference threads if you want! You'll expose the music to a wider audience.


----------



## mmsbls

Swosh said:


> So everyone agrees they should be that low?


I can't speak for others, but personally, I think Raff's Symphony No. 5 and No. 3 should be higher. My point was that, as a group, we can raise the level of those works. The process takes time before all the works reach an equilibrium level.


----------



## Nereffid

Glass: Mad Rush [1979]


----------



## Swosh

soni said:


> Loads of great works are in low tiers. For instance a number of major Stravinsky works. I've never heard of the Raff pieces you mentioned so I wouldn't have voted for them - it's not that I have something against them.


Oh I hope you do listen to them!


----------



## soni

Will do later today now you've mentioned it, I'll PM you with my thoughts


----------



## science

Swosh said:


> Sorry but, Raff's Lenore and Im Walde symphnoies in 63rd and 73rd tier is outrageous to me.


Good! I'm glad you've noticed some deficiencies. The only way it will get better is if you vote!


----------



## science

Our votes on the fourteenth tier (here's the Google sheet) have selected the following works:

*To move up 2 to the 12th tier*: 
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug" [1731]
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56 [1741]
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64 [1936]
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ" [1886]
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 [1937]

*To move up 1 to the 13th tier*: 
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American" [1893]
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16 [1868]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish" [1842]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian" [1834]
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time) [1941]
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620 [1791]
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100 [1944]
Ravel: String Quartet in F [1903]
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107 [1959]
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93 [1953]

*To remain on the 14th tier*: 
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91 [1928]
Mahler: Symphony #3 [1896]
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit [1908]
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte [1899]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959 [1828]
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44 [1842]

*To move down 1 to the 15th tier*: 
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 [1893]


----------



## science

Swosh said:


> So everyone agrees they should be that low?


No, no!

No one agrees about anything!

Dozens of participants have participated in several hundred rounds of voting -- probably on the order of ten thousand votes have been cast -- and I don't think any two of them have agreed with each other.


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 2nd tier - open to Feb. 4. 
The 31st tier - open to Feb 2 -- actually the 32nd tier. 
The 45th tier - open to Feb 3 -- actually the 46th tier. 
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 81st tier - open to Feb 4. 
The 94th tier, part 1, open to Feb 2 -- actually the 95th tier. 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5 -- actually the 95th tier. 

Some of the numbers are off because the threads were created before we created the new first tier which will receive the winner of the 2nd tier.


----------



## soni

Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]


----------



## mmsbls

Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]


----------



## pjang23

Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E major, op. 110 [1814]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat major, op. 113 [1827]


----------



## Nereffid

Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]


----------



## soni

Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum


----------



## science

soni said:


> Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum


I see! I will move it from 102 to 91.


----------



## soni

Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, Op. 28 [1980]

This is a lovely piece. I highly recommend everyone checks it out - it's very accessible.


----------



## mmsbls

Duckworth: Gymel [1976]


----------



## science

Chowning: Stria [1977]


----------



## Highwayman

Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]


----------



## Swosh

Highwayman said:


> Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]


have you heard his piano trio and piano quintet??? You should.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 32nd tier (here's the Google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 30th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127 [1825]
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111 [1890]
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [perhaps c. 1461 or 1483]

To move up 1 to the 31st tier: 
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53 [1870]
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 [1962]
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75 [1680]
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111 [1905 & 1907]
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9 [1948]
Hindemith: Symphony: Mathis der Maler [1934]
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique" [1946]
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord" [1921]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595 [1791]
Pärt: Tabula Rasa [1977]
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67 [1944]
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65 [1943]

To remain on the 32nd tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102 [1934]
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46 [1880]
Fauré: La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95 [1910]
Feldman: Rothko Chapel [1971]
Haas, G. F.: limited approximations [2010]
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna [1966]
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618 [1791]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482 [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance" [1785]
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings [1979]
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42 [1942]
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben (A Woman's Love and Life), op. 42 [1830]
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52 [1907]
Stockhausen: Gruppen [1957]
Webern: Movements (5) for String Quartet, op. 5 [1909]

To move down 1 to the 33rd tier: 
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 [1936]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 2nd tier - open to Feb. 4. 
The 15th tier - to Feb 7 
The 45th tier - open to Feb 3 -- actually the 46th tier. 
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 81st tier - open to Feb 4. 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5 -- actually the 95th tier. 

Some of the numbers are off because the threads were created before we created the new first tier which will receive the winner of the 2nd tier.


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Trio Sonatas, Op. 2


----------



## soni

Stockhausen: Punkte [1962]


----------



## SuperTonic

Johnson, Tom: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 1 (here's the Google sheet), selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Bellini: La Sonnambula [1831]
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone and orchestra [1919]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Bridge: Enter Spring, H.174 [1927]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor [1872]
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers [1686]
Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise [1895]
Draeseke: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat, op. 38 [1887]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Dupré: Symphony in G minor, op. 25 [1928]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Enescu: Vox Maris [1954]
Erkin: Köçekçe, dance rhapsody for orchestra [1943]
Erkin: Symphony #1 [1946]
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 [1954]
Fuchs: Serenade #3 for string orchestra in E minor, op. 21 [1878]
Gilse: Symphony #3 in D minor, "Erhebung" for soprano and orchestra
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide [1773]
Górecki: Concerto for harpsichord (or piano) and string orchestra, op. 40 [1980]
Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67 [1895]
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Hindemith: Symphonia Serena [1946]
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation [1995]
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" [1966]
Huber: Symphony #5 in F, "Der Geiger von Gmuend" ("The Fiddler of Gmuend")
Huber: Symphony #7 in D minor, "Swiss"
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth"
Klami: Sea Pictures [1932]
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1821]
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lyadov: Baba Yaga, op. 56 [1904]
Mackey: The Frozen Cathedral [2012]
Magnard: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1890]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
Ablinger: points & views
Abrahamsen: Pieces (6) for Horn, Violin and Piano
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 [1997]
Albéniz: Mallorca, op. 202
Alkan: Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65
Andreae: Symphony #2 in C, op. 31 [1920]
Barber: Toccata Festiva, op. 36 [1960]
Bartók: Hungarian Folksongs (4) for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93 [1932]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Braga Santos: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 13 [1947]
Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake [1979]
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón [1922]
Englund: Symphony #4 "Nostalgic" [1976]
Eötvös: Seven [2006]
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant [1987]
Ferrari: Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer [1970]
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #1 in B-flat, op. 30
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" [1991]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #7 [2011]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor
Hamelin: 12 Études in All the Minor Keys [2009]
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi [1938]
Janácèk: Concertino for piano & chamber orchestra [1925]
Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
Kraus: Symphony in E-flat, VB 144
Kurtág: Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola [2005]
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
Lalo: Namouna [1882]
Langgaard: Symphony #1 [1910]
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles) [2000]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #2, S.515 [1881]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier: 
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête [2004]
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus [1923]
Copland: Dance Symphony [1930]
Gerhard: Symphony #4 "New York" [1967]


----------



## mmsbls

Lalo: Fantasie Norvegienne [1878]


----------



## science

Jodlowski: Dialog/No Dialog [1997]


----------



## Highwayman

Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]


----------



## science

soni said:


> Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]





mmsbls said:


> Carter: Triple Duo [1983]





science said:


> Chowning: Stria [1977]





mmsbls said:


> Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]





mmsbls said:


> Duckworth: Gymel [1976]





Nereffid said:


> Giuliani: Guitar Concerto #1 in A, op. 30 [1812]





Nereffid said:


> Glass: Mad Rush [1979]





Trout said:


> Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]





Nereffid said:


> Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]





Highwayman said:


> Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]





Nereffid said:


> Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]





pjang23 said:


> Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
> Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]





Highwayman said:


> Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]





science said:


> Jodlowski: Dialog/No Dialog [1997]





SuperTonic said:


> Johnson, Tom: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]





mmsbls said:


> Lalo: Fantasie Norvegienne [1878]





Highwayman said:


> Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]





kyjo said:


> Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]





science said:


> Penderecki: String Quartet #3 "Leaves of an Unwritten Diary" [2008]





Highwayman said:


> Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]





science said:


> Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death [1938]





soni said:


> Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]





soni said:


> Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]





soni said:


> Stockhausen: Punkte [1962]





soni said:


> Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]


Nice work, everybody! All these have been added. That gets us to 535 on the bottom tier, 4931 total.


----------



## soni

Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte


----------



## Nereffid

Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, Op. 23 [1893]


----------



## science

soni said:


> Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte


Once again, nice work! I'll move it up...


----------



## science

Our votes on the 46th tier (here's the Google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 44th tier: 
Bach: Sonatas (6) for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019 [1729?]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538 "Dorian" [1717]
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand" [1907]
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66 [1945]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass" [1911]

To move up 1 to the 45th tier: 
Beethoven: String Quartets #1-6, op. 18 [1800]
Brahms: Rhapsodies (2), op. 79 [1879]
Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65 [1846]
Chopin: Scherzi [1832; 1837; 1839; 1842]
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/14 "Harmoniemesse" [1802]
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35 [1945]
Ligeti: Atmosphères [1961]
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus [1944]
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a [1923]
Nielsen: Wind Quintet, op. 43 [1922]
Pettersson: Symphony #7 [1967]
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome) [1916]
Satie: Gnossiennes [1890s]
Scelsi: Uaxuctum [1969]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9 [1906]
Webern: Pieces (6) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1909]

To remain on the 46th tier: 
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor [1876]
Chausson: Symphony in B-flat, op. 20 [1890]
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55 [1895]
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82 [1904]
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1 [1930]
Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor [1938]
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55 [1908]
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1 [1908]

To move down 1 to the 47th tier: 
Taneyev: Piano Quartet in E, op. 20 [1906]
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor [1903]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 2nd tier - open to Feb. 4. 
The 15th tier - to Feb 7 
The 33rd tier - to Feb 8
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 81st tier - open to Feb 4. 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5 -- actually the 95th tier (this thread title's number is off because it was created before we created the new first tier which will receive the winner of the 2nd tier.


----------



## soni

Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]


----------



## mmsbls

Liebermann: Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet [1989]


----------



## Highwayman

Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]


----------



## kyjo

Duruflé: Trois dances for orchestra, op. 6 [1932]


----------



## science

Our votes on this poll have selected Beethoven's 9th symphony to sit on the top tier as our very most favorite and most highly recommended work.

We'll start voting on which works to move up to the 2nd tier in a moment....


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 3rd tier - open to Feb. 8. 
The 15th tier - to Feb 7 
The 33rd tier - to Feb 8
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5 -- actually the 95th tier (this thread title's number is off because it was created before we created the new first tier which will receive the winner of the 2nd tier.


----------



## Nereffid

Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]


----------



## Trout

Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]


----------



## soni

Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]


----------



## mmsbls

Andree: Piano Trio in G minor [1887]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 81st tier (here's the google sheet) selected the following works:

To promote 2 to the 79th tier: 
Adams: Harmonium [1981]
Enescu: Octet for strings in C, op. 7 [1900]

To promote 1 to the 80th tier: 
Alfvén: Symphony #2 in D, op. 11 [1898]
Arriaga: String Quartet #1 in D minor [1823]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43 [1950]
Enescu: Symphony #3 in C, op. 21 [1918]
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo" [1771]
Janáček: From the House of the Dead [1930]
Janáček: Jenůfa [1902]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 49 [1949]
Koechlin: Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65 [1919]
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12 [1920]
Lieberson: Neruda Songs [2005]
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171 [1853]
Martinů: The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351 [1955]
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65 [1844-5]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493 [1786]
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto [1977]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.S. Bach, op. 81 [1904]
Reich: Eight Lines [1979]
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals) [1937]
Smetana: The Bartered Bride [1866]
Strauss, J. II: Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (Tales from the Vienna Woods), op. 325 [1868]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14 [1899]
Warlock: The Curlew [1922]
Wuorinen: Microsymphony [1992]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #1 [2002]

To remain on the 81st tier: 
Berio: Coro [1974-6]
Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23 [1838]
Billone: 1+1=1 [2006]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 94, including "Sapphische Ode" [1884]
Cage: 4'33 [1952, 1962]
Cage: Number Pieces [1987-92]
Cage: String Quartet in Four Parts [1950]
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44 [1817]
Debussy: Syrinx, L 129 [1913]
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D [1771]
Haydn: Symphony #50 in C [1774]
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat [1794]
Massenet: Werther [1892]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449 [1784]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #16 in D, K. 451 [1784]
Mozart: Symphony #34 in C, K. 338 [1780]
Neuwirth: Lost Highway [2003]
Paganini: Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella" [1826]
Richter: Sleep [2015]
Richter: Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed [2012]
Riley: A Rainbow in Curved Air [1968]
Roman: Drottningholm Music ("Music for a Royal Wedding") [1744]
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167 [1921]
Shankar: Sitar Concerto #2 "Raga-Mala (A Garland of Ragas)" [1981]
Waldteufel: Les Patineurs (The Skaters' Waltz), op. 183 [1882]

To demote 1 to the 82nd tier: 
Berio: Sequenza VIII for violin [1976]


----------



## Xisten267

I was studying the results of this project so far and just noticed that not all Wagner operas have been nominated yet. I'm going to correct this:

Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]

Suggestion: Perhaps in the future we could have votations for each tier in descending order (103, then 102, then 101 etc.) so that great works that somehow people nominated late could stand a chance of moving up several tiers faster.


----------



## soni

Allerius said:


> I was studying the results of this project so far and just noticed that not all Wagner operas have been nominated yet. I'm going to correct this:
> 
> Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]
> 
> Suggestion: Perhaps in the future we could have votations for each tier in descending order (103, then 102, then 101 etc.) so that great works that somehow people nominated late could stand a chance of moving up several tiers faster.


I'm completely for this. I nominated a lot of popular Webern works recently that I feel would otherwise end up staying at the bottom. I expect the Wagner would move up even faster.


----------



## Highwayman

Ockeghem: Missa Au Travail Suis [before 1470]


----------



## Trout

Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]


----------



## Trout

I want to give a big thanks to science for filling in all the years on the list! I cannot imagine how much work that required. It will help me considerably in trying to find new, unfamiliar pieces from the last decade to hear. There are a couple years that I just want to correct:

Rihm: Et Lux [2015] -- should be 2009
Hakim: Rubaiyat [2017-19] -- should be 1990


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I want to give a big thanks to science for filling in all the years on the list! I cannot imagine how much work that required. It will help me considerably in trying to find new, unfamiliar pieces from the last decade to hear. There are a couple years that I just want to correct:
> 
> Rihm: Et Lux [2015] -- should be 2009
> Hakim: Rubaiyat [2017-19] -- should be 1990


Thank you!

...


----------



## science

Allerius said:


> I was studying the results of this project so far and just noticed that not all Wagner operas have been nominated yet. I'm going to correct this:
> 
> Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]
> 
> Suggestion: Perhaps in the future we could have votations for each tier in descending order (103, then 102, then 101 etc.) so that great works that somehow people nominated late could stand a chance of moving up several tiers faster.


I decided to do it in ascending order (101, then 102, then 103) with the idea of making it less likely that we get really excited about one work for a couple months and push it way up ... but now that we're moving down a work every time we do a tier that might not matter as much. Maybe we should reverse the order?

I'll think about how to do that....

Meanwhile, I should point out that (as soni well knows!) by far the fastest way to move a work up is to create a reference thread for it!


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 3rd tier - open to Feb. 8. 
The 15th tier - to Feb 7 
The 33rd tier - to Feb 8
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 82nd tier - to Feb 10th 
The 94th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 5 -- actually the 95th tier (this thread title's number is off because it was created before we created the new first tier which will receive the winner of the 2nd tier.


----------



## Xisten267

science said:


> Meanwhile, I should point out that (as soni well knows!) by far the fastest way to move a work up is to create a reference thread for it!


I've been considering creating reference threads for some works I deem as important and that are not doing so well in the list, but in the end I always give up in fear of annoying the members who are not participating of the project. If each of us that are playing decided to make a reference thread every day, then we would have a flood of postings in the main area of TC.


----------



## Xisten267

Wagner - Die Feen (The Fairies) [1834]


----------



## science

Allerius said:


> I've been considering creating reference threads for some works I deem as important and that are not doing so well in the list, but in the end I always give up in fear of annoying the members who are not participating of the project. If each of us that are playing decided to make a reference thread every day, then we would have a flood of postings in the main area of TC.


When I've felt worried about that, I've made some in sub-forums, such as operas in the opera sub-forum, and so on. That's fine if you'd prefer to do that. Most of those are not very active anyway.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 95th tier, part 2 (here's the google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 93rd tier: 
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]

To move up 1 to the 94th tier: 
Mondonville: Grands Motets
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #3 in F minor "Same-Ätnam; Lappland" [1915]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Piazzolla: Le Grand Tango [1982]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, op. 22 [1903]
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ [1973]
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight (from The Blue Notebooks) [2004]
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip [1998-2000]
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle [1863]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 [18th cent.]
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen" [1816]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74, including "In der nacht"
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]
Sgambati: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 15 [1880]
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35 [1916]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Tárrega: Capricho árabe
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra [1857]
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, op. 16 [1899]
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue [1942]
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]
Xenakis: Lichens [1983]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To remain on the 95th tier: 
Marquez: Danzon #2
Marshall: September Canons
Mathias: Symphony #3 [1991]
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation
Ornstein: Morning in the Woods [1971]
Pampin: On Space [2000/2005]
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes [1967]
Pavlova: Symphony #6 [2007]
Penderecki: Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra [1967]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9
Preisner: Requiem for My Friend [1998]
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble [1978]
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood [1973]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #1 in A, op. 20 [1859]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33 [18th cent.]
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten, op. 66 [1848]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29 [1910]
Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65 [1919]
Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore [1878]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style for viola, strings, and harpsichord [2004]
Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55 [1884]
Ten Holt: Palimpsest for String Septet [1992; rev. 1993]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #5 for piano, "Alma brasileira" [1925]
Webern: Little Pieces (3 kleine Stücke) for cello and piano, op. 11 [1914]
Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture [2011]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20 [1929]

To move down 1 to the 96th tier: 
Thomson: The Feast of Love [1964]
Wagner: Faust Overture [1840]


----------



## science

That is by far the best results that the Renaissance has ever had on one of our threads! I really, really appreciate everyone who supported Renaissance works in that thread! 

Unfortunately, I'm exhausted and I'm going to bed! I'll edit the list in the morning!


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 3rd tier - open to Feb. 8. 
The 15th tier - to Feb 7 
The 33rd tier - to Feb 8
The 59th tier - open to Feb 6. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 82nd tier - to Feb 10th


----------



## mmsbls

Auerbach: Symphony No. 1 "Chimera" [2006]


----------



## Nereffid

Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]


----------



## kyjo

Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]


----------



## Highwayman

Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]


----------



## Trout

Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]

One other slight correction:
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [2000] -- should be 1982-84


----------



## calvinpv

Lachenmann: Pression [1969]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 59th tier (here's the Google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 57th tier: 
Atterberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 21 [1922]
Atterberg: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37 [1935]

To move up 1 to the 58th tier: 
Babbitt: All Set [1957]
Bach: Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" [1726]
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060 [c. 1736]
Enescu: Piano Quintet, op. 29 [1940]
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Feldman: Piano and String Quartet [1985]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob. XVI/46 [1770]
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob. XX/1a [1786]
Lekeu: Violin Sonata in G [1892]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 [1784]
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano [1948-1992]
Ropartz: Prélude, Marine et Chansons [1928]
Saariaho: L'Amour de loin [2000]
Scriabin: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème" [1904]
Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29 [1934]
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories [1585]
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74 [1811]
Webern: Im Sommerwind [1904]

To remain on the 59th tier: 
Bach: Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035 [1717-37]
Beethoven: Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise" [c. 1810]
Carter: String Quartet #3 [1971]
Carter: Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei [1996]
Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, op. 78 [1877]
Feldman: For Philip Guston [1984]
Feldman: Piano, Viola, Violin, Cello [1987]
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco [1980]
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale" [by 1777]
Haydn: Symphony #55 in E-flat, "The Schoolmaster" [by 1774]
Haydn: Symphony #86 in D [1786]
Ketelbey: In a Persian Market [1921]
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre [1977; rev. 1996]
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 [1968]
Partch: Delusion of the Fury [1966]
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron [1932]
Varèse: Ionisation [1931]

To move down 1 to the 60h tier: 
Cage: ASLSP [1987]


----------



## science

Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]


----------



## Nereffid

Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 3rd tier - open to Feb. 8. 
The 15th tier - to Feb 7 
The 33rd tier - to Feb 8
The 47th tier - open to Feb 11. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 82nd tier - to Feb 10th


----------



## Highwayman

Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]


----------



## Trout

Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]

Look no further if you want to hear what your darkest nightmares come alive sound like.


----------



## calvinpv

Trout said:


> Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]
> 
> Look no further if you want to hear what your darkest nightmares come alive sound like.


Yep. This guy's music is made up of raw physical violence. Not for the faint of heart. I'll follow you up with:

Cendo: Tract [2007]


----------



## Nereffid

Howells: Requiem [1932]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 15th selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 14th tier: 
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75, including "Clair de lune" [1905]
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81 [1887]
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 [1919]
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London" [1795]
Holst: The Planets, op. 32 [1916]
Mozart: "Great" Mass in C minor, K. 427 [1782]

To remain on the 15th tier: 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 [1823]
Brahms: "Double" Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor, op. 102 [1887]
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26 [1866]
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85 [1893]
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue [1924]

To move down 1 to the 16th tier: 
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]


----------



## science

A few days ago, Allerius suggested reversing the order in which we do our cycles: instead of going down - for example, the 21st tier, then the 22nd, then the 23rd, then the 24th, etc. - he suggests going in ascending order: the 24th tier, then the 23rd, then the 22nd, etc.

Just to be clear, right now we're doing 8 different descending cycles. You can see them marked in green highlight on the tier counts sheet. (The darker green means that thread is currently open, the lighter green just marks the tiers we'd do next so that I don't lose any cycles!)

You can see a kind of wave effect: we just did the 15th tier, so it has relatively few works, and we're about to do the 16th tier, moving works into it....

So if we just stop the cycles, we'll have a pretty uneven distribution of works....

If we just turn around the cycles, we'll be re-doing the ones we've just done, which could be kind of unpleasant. (This will happen with ascending tiers anyway, of course.)

But I think I've figured out a way.

First, we can just start a descending cycle on the lowest tier, and when it collides with one of the already existing ascending cycles, the ascending cycle can just disappear...

This also lets us do a trial run with a descending cycle to see whether we really like it.

I'll wait a few days to see how you guys feel about this idea. Feel free to make suggestions!


----------



## science

Qin, Wenchen: Echoes from the other Shore [2015]


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]





mmsbls said:


> Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]





kyjo said:


> Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]





Nereffid said:


> Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]





science said:


> Casken: The Dream of the Rood [2008]





Trout said:


> Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]





calvinpv said:


> Cendo: Tract [2007]





kyjo said:


> Duruflé: Dances (3) for orchestra, op. 6 [1932]





Highwayman said:


> Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]





Highwayman said:


> Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]





Nereffid said:


> Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]





Nereffid said:


> Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]





Nereffid said:


> Howells: Requiem [1932]





Nereffid said:


> Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]





calvinpv said:


> Lachenmann: Pression [1969]





mmsbls said:


> Liebermann: Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet [1989]





Highwayman said:


> Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]





Highwayman said:


> Ohzawa: Symphony #3 "Of the Founding of Japan" [1937]





science said:


> Qin, Wenchen: Echoes from the other Shore [2015]





Trout said:


> Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]





Trout said:


> Sculthorpe: String Quartet #13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]





Trout said:


> Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]





soni said:


> Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]





soni said:


> Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]





Allerius said:


> Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]





Allerius said:


> Wagner: Die Feen (The Fairies) [1834]


All these have been added!

This gets us to 560 works on the lowest tier, a total of 4957 works on the list.


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 3rd tier - open to Feb. 8. 
The 16th tier - to Feb 12 
The 33rd tier - to Feb 8
The 47th tier - open to Feb 11. 
The 70th tier - to Feb 7 
The 82nd tier - to Feb 10th


----------



## mmsbls

Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 70th tier (here's the Google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up to the 69th tier: 
Anonymous, French Manuscript 844: Le Chansonnier du Roi (Le Manuscrit du Roi) [13th c.]
Bach: Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644 [1708-1717, after 1727]
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, op. 7 [1933]
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa [1696]
Chausson: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3 [1881]
Dowland: First Booke of Songes [1597]
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105 [1895]
Hummel: Piano Trio #8 in E-flat, op. 96 [c. 1822]
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite #1, op. 10 [1894]
Medtner: Skazki (Fairy Tales) [1904-1928]
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death [1875, 1877]
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni [by 1497]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #2 in F, op. 92 "Kabardinian" [1942]
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts [1741]
Rossini: Guillaume Tell (William Tell) [1829]
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D. 780 [1828]
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 [1713]
Weinberg: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 43 [1948]

To remain on the 70th tier: 
Berlioz: Roman Carnival Overture, op. 9 [1844]
Brahms: Sonata for 2 Pianos in F minor, op. 34b [1863]
Britten: Simple Symphony, op. 4 [1934]
Debussy: En blanc et noir, L 134 [1915]
Dvořák: Czech Suite, op. 39 [1879]
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11 [1873]
Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76 [1875]
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37 [1894]
Glass: String Quartet #5 [1991]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob. XVI/50 [1794]
Hindemith: Die Harmonie der Welt Symphony [1957]
Janáček: In the Mists [1912]
Liszt: Grandes études de Paganini, S.141 [1851]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310 [1778]
Mozart: Rondo in A minor, K. 511 [1787]
Reicha: 36 Fugues [1803]
Reimann: Lear [1976]
Rzewski: Coming Together [1971]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141 [18th cent.]
Strauss, J. I: Radetzky March, op. 228 [1848]
Strauss, R.: Sinfonia Domestica, op. 53 [1903]
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill" [1799]
Tchaikovsky: Dumka in C minor, op. 59 [1886]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish" [1875]

To move down to the 71st tier: 
Pelēcis: Nevertheless [1994]


----------



## Highwayman

Borodin: Petite Suite [c. 1870-85]


----------



## Trout

Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Bruckner- Symphony No. 8


----------



## kyjo

Wirén: Violin Concerto, op. 23 [1946]


----------



## science

As I contemplate doing an ascending cycle, I'm getting kind of excited about it... but probably not for the same reason anyone else would.... 

I think that splitting tiers will be so much less controversial when people can easily see that it doesn't affect the most popular works' ability to rise... 

So as we do that, especially at the bottom end where we've got these massive, unwieldy tiers with 200+ works on them, we will really be able to improve the visual presentation and the practical use of the list. 

Starting to get excited!


----------



## science

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Bruckner- Symphony No. 8


Well done!

I'm going to wait until the current thread on the 16th tier concludes, and then move it up for you.

Nice choice, BTW.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 33rd tier (here's the Google sheet) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 31st tier: 
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky" [1891]
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22 [1895, 1939]

To move up 1 to the 32nd tier: 
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248 [1734]
Barber: String Quartet, op. 11; including the Adagio for Strings, op. 11a [1936]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer" [1803]
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain [1970]
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor, Hob. XXII/11, "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass" [1798]
Fauré: Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24 [1880]
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40 [1884]
Grieg: Lyric Pieces [1867-1901]
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97 [1854]

To remain on the 33rd tier: 
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #1 in F, op. 5/1 [1796]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35 "Marche funèbre" [1839]
Debussy: Arabesques (2) for piano, L 66 [1888-91]
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor [1879]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian" [1896]
Satie: Gymnopédies [1888]
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36 [1936]
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905" [1957]
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48 [1880]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony" [1922]
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras [1930-45]

To move down 1 to the 34th tier: 
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113 [1908]
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole [1908]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 3rd tier selected:

To move up to the 2nd tier: 
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung) 
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]

To remain on the 3rd tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808] 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885]

To move down to the 4th tier: 
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]


----------



## janxharris

science said:


> Our votes on the 3rd tier selected:
> 
> To move up to the 2nd tier:
> Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde [1859]
> 
> To remain on the 3rd tier:
> Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67 [1808]
> Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98 [1885]
> 
> To move down to the 4th tier:
> Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 [1749]


Forgive my ignorance science, but 'tier' in the context of this and other related threads means what?


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 4th tier - open to Feb. 12. 
The 16th tier - to Feb 12 
The 47th tier - open to Feb 11. 
The 71st tier - open to Feb 13 
The 82nd tier - to Feb 10th 
The 97th tier, part 1 - open to Feb 13


----------



## science

janxharris said:


> Forgive my ignorance science, but 'tier' in the context of this and other related threads means what?


Inherently it means nothing... but it's all relative to the other tiers. You can see the list here (if you prefer a webpage) or here (if you prefer a Google doc).

Please let me know if that doesn't answer your question, or if you have other questions!


----------



## janxharris

science said:


> Inherently it means nothing... but it's all relative to the other tiers. You can see the list here (if you prefer a webpage) or here (if you prefer a Google doc).
> 
> Please let me know if that doesn't answer your question, or if you have other questions!


Thanks - so a collation of votes with each 'tier' defined by the number of votes received.


----------



## science

janxharris said:


> Thanks - so a collation of votes with each 'tier' defined by the number of votes received.


Sounds good!

We add about 1 tier a week and about 4-5 works a day, and we moving a few works almost every day (depending on which tier we've just voted on), so the significance of being on the Xth tier changes as we go. But no matter what X equals, you can think of how many works are above or tied with a certain work as being a kind of "absolute."


----------



## janxharris

science said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> We add about 1 tier a week and about 4-5 works a day, and we moving a few works almost every day (depending on which tier we've just voted on), so the significance of being on the Xth tier changes as we go. *But no matter what X equals, you can think of how many works are above or tied with a certain work as being a kind of "absolute."*


Your saying that the 'how many' remains fixed - so there will always only be one work in tier 1 even if a different work replaces Beethoven's 9th symphony?

EDIT:
Hmm - that can't be right


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I really love this project, and wish I had seen it when I was first starting to get into classical. Just a quick question about its ultimate objective though- when will we be satisfied with a final list? i.e. how many more voting cycles will we go through before our Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works are set in stone? Or is this a perpetually ongoing project?


----------



## mmsbls

Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]


----------



## Highwayman

La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]


----------



## Trout

Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]


----------



## science

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I really love this project, and wish I had seen it when I was first starting to get into classical. Just a quick question about its ultimate objective though- when will we be satisfied with a final list? i.e. how many more voting cycles will we go through before our Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works are set in stone? Or is this a perpetually ongoing project?


I hope it goes at least as long as I'm alive.... We'll see....

We had a version of this that was "set in stone" and I didn't like that aspect of it because as I learned more, I wanted to make changes. Hopefully we're all learning more and the list will reflect our later discoveries as well...


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 4th tier - open to Feb. 12. 
The 16th tier - to Feb 12 
The 47th tier - open to Feb 11. 
The 71st tier - open to Feb 13 
The 82nd tier - to Feb 10th* 
The 97th tier, part 1 - open to Feb 13* 
The 98th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 16 

*These are now the 83rd and 98th tiers.


----------



## science

If we don't have any objections, we'll probably start a new "ascending cycle" on the bottom tier tomorrow. It'll last a couple of weeks, and we'll pause new additions during that time. However, to compensate for that, everyone can add up to 10 works over the next 24 hours....


----------



## Trout

No objections from me.

I noticed there were quite a few works from the last thread of the original project that didn't seem to make it over to this one. Would it be okay if they were all simply added to the bottom tier?



> Piston: Symphony #2
> Kagel: Anagrama
> Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4
> Novák: Pan, op. 43
> Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69
> Martirano: L's G.A.
> Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62
> Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
> Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28
> Hauer: Nomos, op. 19
> Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C
> Zappa: The Yellow Shark
> Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
> Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
> Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
> Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
> Nyman: And Do They Do
> Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
> Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
> Lourié: Synthèses
> Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos
> Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33
> Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell
> Martinů: La revue de cuisine
> Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42
> Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus
> Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens
> Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night


----------



## calvinpv

Richard Barrett: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]

I don't know if you need this information, science, but Barrett composed the following works individually before collecting them together (and revising them) to create DARK MATTER:
•	The Empire of Lights [2000-2001]
•	khasma [1999-2001]
•	De vita coelitus comparanda [1998-2001]
•	Ars Magna Lucis et Umbrae [1996-2001]
•	Katasterismoi [1998-2003]
•	stirrings [1999-2001]
•	transmission [1996-1999]
•	pralaya [2003]


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Webern: Songs (5), Op. 4 (1909)


----------



## science

Trout said:


> No objections from me.
> 
> I noticed there were quite a few works from the last thread of the original project that didn't seem to make it over to this one. Would it be okay if they were all simply added to the bottom tier?


YES!

I though I moved them all but I guess I lost some somewhere....


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> Richard Barrett: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]
> 
> I don't know if you need this information, science, but Barrett composed the following works individually before collecting them together (and revising them) to create DARK MATTER:
> •	The Empire of Lights [2000-2001]
> •	khasma [1999-2001]
> •	De vita coelitus comparanda [1998-2001]
> •	Ars Magna Lucis et Umbrae [1996-2001]
> •	Katasterismoi [1998-2003]
> •	stirrings [1999-2001]
> •	transmission [1996-1999]
> •	pralaya [2003]


Looks to me like the collective work is a more convenient way of recommending these works. If any of the constituent works were revised so much or are so important that you want to also mention them specifically, let me know.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> If we don't have any objections, we'll probably start a new "ascending cycle" on the bottom tier tomorrow. It'll last a couple of weeks, and we'll pause new additions during that time. However, to compensate for that, everyone can add up to 10 works over the next 24 hours....


Sounds good to me.


----------



## calvinpv

science said:


> Looks to me like the collective work is a more convenient way of recommending these works. If any of the constituent works were revised so much or are so important that you want to also mention them specifically, let me know.


I've never heard any of these works on their own, and I don't know too much about the revisions they underwent. But my guess is that, since Barrett began DARK MATTER in 1990 but only began composing any of the individual works in 1996, the conception of DARK MATTER as a collection of works was already in the back of Barrett's mind when writing the individual pieces; therefore, the revisions are probably minimal.


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> However, to compensate for that, everyone can add up to 10 works over the next 24 hours....


Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
Lortzing: Undine [1845]
Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
Sammartini: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750] 
Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979] 
Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769]


----------



## Trout

Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]
Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
Holliger: Gesänge der Frühe [1987]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]


----------



## science

Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006] 
Golijov: Ayre [2004] 
Harper: Symphony #2 "Miracles" [2007]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Lang, Bernhard: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Posadas: Glossopoeia [2009]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]





Highwayman said:


> Borodin: Petite Suite [c. 1870-85]





Trout said:


> Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]





kyjo said:


> Wirén: Violin Concerto, op. 23 [1946]





mmsbls said:


> Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]





Highwayman said:


> La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]





Trout said:


> Stroppa: Miniature estrose (Libro Primo) [1991-95]





calvinpv said:


> Barrett: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]





BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Webern: Songs (5), Op. 4 (1909)





Highwayman said:


> Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
> Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
> Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
> Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
> Lortzing: Undine [1845]
> Muldowney: Oboe Concerto [1992]
> Sammartini: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
> Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750]
> Sauguet: String Quartet #3 [1979]
> Wendling: Flute Concerto in G, op. 4 [c. 1769]





Trout said:


> Ashley: Private Parts [1978]
> Ashley: Automatic Writing [1979]
> Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
> Behrman: Figure in a Clearing [1977]
> Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
> Dean: The Lost Art of Letter Writing [2006]
> Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
> Holliger: Gesänge der Frühe [1987]
> Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
> Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]





science said:


> Bolcom: Canciones de Lorca [2006]
> Golijov: Ayre [2004]
> Harper: Symphony #2 "Miracles" [2007]
> Harvey: Advaya [1994]
> Lang, Bernhard: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
> Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
> Posadas: Glossopoeia [2009]
> Risset: Songes [1979]
> Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
> Zarzycki: Introduction & Cracovienne in D, op. 35 [1893]





Trout said:


> Piston: Symphony #2
> Kagel: Anagrama
> Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4
> Novák: Pan, op. 43
> Persichetti: Symphony #6 for Band, op. 69
> Martirano: L's G.A.
> Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62
> Fučík: Florentiner Marsch, op. 214
> Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28
> Hauer: Nomos, op. 19
> Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C
> Zappa: The Yellow Shark
> Stanford: The Blue Bird, op. 119/3
> Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91
> Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust"
> Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64
> Nyman: And Do They Do
> Brüll: Andante and Allegro, op. 88
> Pousseur: Paraboles-mix
> Lourié: Synthèses
> Fano: Sonata for Two Pianos
> Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33
> Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell
> Martinů: La revue de cuisine
> Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42
> Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus
> Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens
> Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night


I've added all of those!

That gets us to 627 on the bottom tier, about 12.5% of our total of 5024 works on the list.

Martirano: L's G.A. for gassed-masked politico, helium bomb, three 16mm movie projectors, and 2-channel tape recorder [1967] <-- that is title too beautiful for elision!


----------



## science

Ok, time's up for adding new works! We'll resume doing that when we've finished the bottom tier!

Here's the thread where you can promote works from that tier.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 83rd tier, which closed last night - it was originally the 82nd tier, and here's the Google sheet) - selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 81st tier: 
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23 [1820]
Gubaidulina: Triple Concerto for violin, cello, bayan, and orchestra [2016]
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias [1497]

To move up 1 to the 82nd tier:
Adams: Shaker Loops [1978, 1983]
Arriaga: String Quartet #2 in A [1823]
Atterberg: Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony" [1928]
Bach: Easter Oratorio, BWV 249 [1725]
Bridge: The Sea, H.100 [1911]
Chin: Violin Concerto [2001]
Chin: Xi for ensemble and electronics [1998]
d'Indy: Jour d'été à la montagne (Summer Day on the Mountain), op. 61 [1905]
Dowland: A Pilgrimes Solace [1612]
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 [1965]
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass) [1855]
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen [1923]
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi [c. 1520]
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune [c. 1340]
Magnard: Symphony #2 in E, op. 6 [1893]
Martinů: Symphony #2, H. 295 [1943]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28 [1917]
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860 [1695]
Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens (clarinet concerto) [2010]
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz" [1820]
Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto [1983]
Strauss, R.: Songs (4), op. 27, including "Cäcilie" and "Morgen!" [1894]
Takemitsu: November Steps [1967]

To remain on the 83rd tier: 
Barber: Agnus Dei [1967]
Berio: Sequenza VIII for violin [1976]
Bizet: Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers) [1863]
Debussy: Petite Suite, L 65 [1907]
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61, including "La lune blanche nuit dans les bois" [1894]
Fibich: Quintet in D, op. 42 [1893]
Ge: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad" [2007]
Glass: String Quartet #4 "Buczak" [1989]
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28 [1877]
Huré: Piano Quintet in D [1914]
Khachaturian: Symphony #2 in E minor "The Bell" [1944]
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata [1934]
Monn/Schoenberg: Cello Concerto in G minor [1740; 1933]
Nielsen: Aladdin (incidental music and suite) [1919]
Piazzolla: Libertango [1974]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 14 [1912]
Puccini: Il trittico [1916]
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 [1908]
Reich: Electric Counterpoint [1987]
Revueltas: La noche de los mayas [1939]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 1 [1865]
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant [1932]
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1, op. 35 [1916]
Takemitsu: A String Around Autumn [1989]
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing [1931]

To move down 1 to the 84th tier:
Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra (On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring; Summer Night on the River) [1912 and 1911]
Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24 [1903]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 4th tier - open to Feb. 12. 
The 16th tier - to Feb 12 
The 47th tier - open to Feb 11. 
The 71st tier - open to Feb 13 
The 97th tier, part 1 - open to Feb 13* 
The 98th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 16 
The 104th tier

*This is now the 98th tier.


----------



## Swosh

I also think it's entirely futile because classical music needs to be split up by genre for sure. Comparing symphonies to piano sonatas!?


----------



## science

Swosh said:


> I also think it's entirely futile because classical music needs to be split up by genre for sure. Comparing symphonies to piano sonatas!?


How many symphonies should a beginner know before exploring piano sonatas?


----------



## kyjo

Alfvén: Bergakungen, op.37 [1923]


----------



## science

kyjo said:


> Alfvén: Bergakungen, op.37 [1923]


I'll save that until we're done with the lowest tier. Go and vote there, though. I'm sure there are a lot of works you'll want to promote!


----------



## science

Google is showing that I didn't post the link to the 33rd tier a few days back. So, here it is, in case anyone missed it!


----------



## science

Our votes on the 47th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 45th tier: 
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47 [1880]

To move up 1 to the 46th tier: 
Anonymous, Spanish: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat [late 14th century]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse" [1809]
Brahms: String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67 [1876]
Copland: Clarinet Concerto [1949]
Debussy: Estampes, L 100 [1903]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5 [1898]
Haydn: Mass #13 in B-flat, Hob. XXII/13 "Schöpfungsmesse" ("Creation Mass") [1801]
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87 [1800]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459 [1784]
Schubert: Octet in F, D. 803 [1824]
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49 [1906]
Takemitsu: Requiem for String Orchestra [1957]
Taneyev: Piano Quartet in E, op. 20 [1906]
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending [1914]

To remain on the 47th tier: 
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22 [1834]
Finzi: Eclogue for piano and string orchestra, op. 10 [1956]
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice (Orphée et Eurydice) [1762, 1774]
Gounod: Faust [1859]
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G [1787]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Deuxième année: Italie (S.161) [1837-49]
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 [1946]
Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt" [1784]
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt" [1786]
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes [1736]
Revueltas: Sensemayá [1937]
Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op. 31 [1928]
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor [1903]
Webern: Variations for Orchestra, op. 30 [1940]

To move down 1 to the 48th tier: 
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30 [1911]


----------



## science

The (thankfully nice and simple) result of our votes on the 4th tier is that Bach's Mass in B minor moves up to the 3rd tier and nothing moves down because all the other works tied for second place! 

I have some catching up to do and I'll get to it all within a few hours.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 71st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 69th tier: 
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87 [1889]

To move up 1 to the 70th tier: 
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1899]
Clarke: Viola Sonata [1919]
Dutilleux: Symphony #2 "Le Double" [1959]
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali [1635]
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante, op. 81 [1926]
Lawes: Consort Setts for 5 & 6 Viols and Organ [c. 1630s]
Martinů: Nonet, H. 374 [1959]
Palestrina: Stabat Mater [probably 1590-1]
Rautavaara: Symphony #8 "The Journey" [1999]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro Appassionato in G, op. 92 [1849]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 23 [1898]
Sculthorpe: Earth Cry [1986]
Sibelius: Valse Triste, op. 44/1 [1904]
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Little Mermaid) [1903]

To remain on the 71st tier: 
Bartók: Cantata Profana, Sz. 94 [1930]
Caccini, G.: Le nuove musiche (The New Music) [1601]
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 [1944; rev. 1950s]
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher" [1764; rev. 1773]
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito, K. 621 [1791]
Myaskovsky: String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86 [1949]
Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 17 [1889]
Praetorius: Terpsichore [1612]
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z. 629 [1692]
Ravel: Tzigane [1924]
Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens [1994]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25 [1909]
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 [1880]
Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31 [1876]
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11 [1871]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian" [1872]
Various, Ms. 564: Codex Chantilly [c. 1390]
Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge [1909]
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium [1572]
Webern: Cantata #2, op. 31 [1943]
Young: The Well-Tuned Piano [begun 1964]

To move down 1 to the 72nd tier: 
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses, op. 54 [1841]
Pelēcis: Nevertheless [1994]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 16th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 14th tier: 
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105 [1924]
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) [1948]

To move up 1 to the 15th tier: 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069 [1724-30]
Barber: Knoxville, Summer of 1915, op. 24 [1947]
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132 [1825]
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor, WAB 108 [1890]
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20 [1825]
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli [c. 1562]
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G [1931]
Stravinsky: Petrushka [1911, 1946]

To remain on the 16th tier: 
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114 [1891]
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther" [1875]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78 [1879]
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36 [1865]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15 [1883]
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie [1948]
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E-flat, K. 364/320d [1779]
Shostakovich: Preludes and Fugues (24), op. 87 [1951]
Shostakovich: Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad" [1941]

To move down 1 to the 17th tier: 
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D [1881]


----------



## science

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Bruckner- Symphony No. 8


Now I'll move this up 2 tiers.


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 17th tier - to Feb 18
The 98th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 16 
The 104th tier

We're a little thin there but I'm busy... I'll start a few more ASAP!


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 17th tier - to Feb 18
The 34th tier - to Feb 19
The 98th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 16 
The 104th tier - first round ends Feb 17

Still rather thin there but I'm still rather busy.... Maybe a little extra time for those lower tiers is okay!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Bach: Clavier-Ubung III (German Organ Mass)


----------



## science

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Bach: Clavier-Ubung III (German Organ Mass)


Promoted from 41 to 36!


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 17th tier - to Feb 18
The 34th tier - to Feb 19
The 84th tier - to Feb 20
The 98th tier, part 2 - open to Feb 16 
The 104th tier - first round ends Feb 17


----------



## science

Our votes on the 98th tier, part 2, selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 96th tier: 
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Pärt: Summa
Say: Symphony #1, op. 28 "Istanbul"
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934 [1827]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79

To move up 1 to the 97th tier: 
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2
Lloyd: A Symphonic Mass
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Marx: Piano concerto in E, "Romantic"
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Panufnik, A.: Lullaby
Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun [1969]
Power: Beata progenies
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
Rautavaara: Vigilia (All-Night Vigil) [1972]
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Rózsa: Violin Concerto, op. 24 [1953]
Saariaho: Petals [1988]
Sainsbury: Cello Concerto, op. 27
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schumann: Variations on an Original Theme in E-flat, WoO 24 "Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)"
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" [1990]
Soper: Voices from the Killing Jar [2012]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #5 in G minor, op. 147
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, op. 75
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A minor, Weiss SW 29 "L'Infidèle"

To remain on the 98th tier: 
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Lutosławski: Grave, metamorphoses for cello and orchestra [1981]
Maconchy: Symphony for Double String Orchestra
Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
Melartin: Traumgesicht, op. 70
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Moran: Requiem: Chant du Cygne
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Mozetich: The Passion of Angels for two harps and orchestra
Muczynski: Cello Sonata, op. 25
Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore [1975]
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola [1979]
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente [1968]
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata [1964]
Pärt: Arbos [1977, rev. 1986, 2001]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Ponce: Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28 [1908]
Rachmaninoff: Suite #2 for 2 pianos, op. 17 [1901]
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello [1922]
Röntgen-Maier: Violin Concerto in D minor [1875]
Saint-Saens: Africa, op. 89 [1891]
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, op. 39 [1873]
Saygun: Yunus Emre, op. 28 [1942]
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings"
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Sessions: Symphony #3
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé [1923]
Strauss, R.: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 13
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Turina: Sonata for Guitar, op. 61
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor [1921]
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 trumpets in C, RV 537
Wagner: Faust Overture [1840]

To move down 1 to the 99th tier: 
Thomson: The Feast of Love [1964]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 5th tier - to Feb 20
The 17th tier - to Feb 18
The 34th tier - to Feb 19
The 84th tier - to Feb 20
The 73rd tier - open to Feb 21 
The 104th tier - first round ends Feb 17


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 5th tier - to Feb 20
The 17th tier - to Feb 18
The 34th tier - to Feb 19
The 60th tier - to Feb 22
The 84th tier - to Feb 20
The 73rd tier - open to Feb 21 
The 104th tier - first round ends Feb 17


----------



## science

Even without any more votes on the 104th tier that will close tonight, what is now the 103rd tier will then have 628 works, so we'll go ahead and split that one, aiming to move about 200 works up to a new tier and 200 up to the 102nd tier. 

If that works out, the 102nd tier will end up with over 500 works, but I assume we won't split it. We can just promote about 300 of those works to the 101st tier, which will then have over 500 works, and split that one, moving about 150 up to a new tier and about 150 up to the 100th tier. 

I can't project what we would do at the 100th tier because we'll be colliding with the descending cycle that is currently about to start the 99th tier. We'll see what the numbers are. 

But looking far ahead, as we continue this ascending cycle, I see us splitting the 96th tier, which currently has 151 works -- 50+ more than the tiers on either side of it. It will probably have 200-250 works when we get to it, so we can aim to send up about 1/3 of them to a new tier and 1/3 of them up to the 95th tier. Past that, I've already prepared to split the 93rd and 88th tiers, and we'll have hit those with the descending cycle that is currently on the 84th tier before the ascending cycle gets that far. When our ascending cycle collides with that cycle (probably around the 94th tier), we can start another ascending cycle from our lowest tier at that time.


----------



## HenryPenfold

[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## HenryPenfold

I think Rimsky's FotBB is very underrated. 

I would recommend it very highly.

I have the 2 CD set by Cleibidache and the MPO as a replacement for the ridiculously expensive Japanese half-speed mastered 8 Track Cartridge that I listened to in my 1973 Ford Capri. He observes all the exposition repeats in all movements and arguably takes liberties with tempi and dynamic markings (but no-one complained when Furt did so).

I don't miss the bassoons in this recording and the divided strings issue is neither here nor there, as far as I'm concerned, as is the question of period instruments.

Avoid the Abbado on DG.


----------



## science

HenryPenfold said:


> I think Rimsky's FotBB is very underrated.


In about a week we'll be doing the 86th tier, which it's on, so you can vote for in then.

Or you can make a reference thread for it.


----------



## science

The results of our votes on the 104th tier are that the following works...

Will move up 3 to the 101st tier: 
Aho: Symphony #9 for trombone and orchestra [1994]
Arnold: Symphony #2, op. 40 [1953]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Barrett: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]
Bax: Nympholept [1915]
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor [1915]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Benjamin, G.: Written on Skin [2012]
Berwald: Piano Quintet #2 in A [1857]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #2 [1957]
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Davies: Farewell to Stromness [1980]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Dusapin: String Quartet #7 "OpenTime"[2009]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109 [1917]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 85, including "Dans la forêt de septembre" [1902]
Golijov: Ayre [2004]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 [1919]
Hindemith: Violin Concerto [1939]
Holst: Beni Mora, op. 29/1 [1910]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life) [1966]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]
Piston: Symphony #2 [1943]
Rautavaara: Percussion Concerto "Incantations" [2008]
Saariaho: Io [1987]
Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics [1996]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 119 [1902]
Saunders: dichroic seventeen [1998]
Schmidt: Symphony #2 in E flat major [1911-1913]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Scriabin: Dances [1906-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]
Stockhausen: Mantra [1970]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Takemitsu: Nostalghia [1987]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]
Webern: Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet op. 9 [1913]

Will move up 2 to the 102nd tier: 
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Abrahamsen: Märchenbilder [1984]
Atterberg: Horn Concerto in A minor, op. 28 [1926]
Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]
Babbitt: Piano Concerto #2 [1998]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Barrett: Trade Winds [2006]
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #1 in D, op. 12/1 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 12/3 [1798]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Bloch: String Quartet #5 [1956]
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann, op. 9 [1854]
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecelia [1942]
Bryars: The Sinking of the Titanic [1969]
Cavalli: Eliogabalo [1667]
Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]
Danzi: Wind Quintets, Op. 56 [1821]
Davies: Strathclyde Concerto #9 for six woodwind instruments and orchestra [1994]
Davies: Symphony #10 [2013]
Dean: Viola Concerto [2005]
Dohnányi: Winterreigen, op. 13 [1905]
Dove: In Damascus [2016]
Dusapin: String Quartet #3 [1993]
Dusapin: String Quartet #5 [2005]
Dusapin: String Quartet #6 "Hinterland" [2009]
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Fujikura: Ice [2009-10]
Glass: Mad Rush [1979]
Gordon: Weather [1997]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C major [1763]
Hindemith: Viola Sonata in F, op. 11/4 [1919]
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 [1915]
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean [2005]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]
Kurtág: Fin de Partie [2018]
Lachenmann: Salut für Caudwell for guitar duet [1977]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Lully: Persée, LWV 60 [1682]
Lully: Quare Fremuerunt, LWV 67 [1685]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Marshall: Three Penitential Visions [1986]
Martinů: La revue de cuisine [1927]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Murail: L'Esprit des dunes [1993-1994]
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Penderecki: Sextet [2002]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]
Raff: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 112 [1863]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Telemann, op. 134 [1914]
Rihm: Kein Firmament [1988]
Rochberg: Symphony #3 [1969]
Rorem: Cello Concerto [2002]
Roslavets: Cello Sonata #1 [1921]
Saygun: Violin Concerto, op. 44 [1967]
Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles" for 16 strings [1966]
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Sessions: String Quartet #2 [1951]
Stockhausen: Punkte [1962]
Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra [1958-1959]
Sumera: Symphony #6 [2000]
Svendsen: Symphony #1 in D, op. 4 [1867]
Taneyev: Symphony #2 in B-flat [1877]
Taneyev: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 12 [1896-98]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]

Will move up 1 to the 103rd tier: 
Adès: Arcadiana [1994]
Alfvén: Bergakungen, op. 37 [1916-23]
Alvars: Harp Concerto in G minor, op. 81 [1842]
Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto in A-flat [1950]
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
Atterberg: Ballad without words, op. 56 [1958]
Auber: La muette de Portici (The Mute Girl of Portici, also known as Masaniello) [1828]
Auber: Lestocq, ou L'intrigue et l'amour [1834]
Aulin, V.: Piano Sonata in F minor, op. 14 "Grande Sonate sérieuse" [1885]
Babbitt: Concerti for Orchestra [2004]
Bach, W.F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F.43 [1767]
Balakirev: Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs [1852]
Bazzini: La Ronde des Lutins, op. 25 [1852]
Beethoven: Der Namensfeier (Name Day Overture), op. 115 [1815]
Beethoven: King Stephen, op. 117 (especially the Overture) [1811]
Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
Benda, F: Flute Concerto in E minor [18th century]
Berger, A.: Duo for Cello and Piano [1951]
Bertrand: Satka [2008]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]
Boccherini: Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521 [c. 1790]
Bodorova: Concerto for Violin and Viola [2005]
Bolcom: Piano Quintet #2 [2012]
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 [1934]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Brouwer: El Decameron Negro [1981]
Burgon: Nunc dimittis [1979]
Cage: Souvenir [1983]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Cendo: In Vivo [2008-2011]
Chowning: Stria [1977]
Clementi: Symphony in B-flat, op. 18/1 [1784]
Conrad: Four Violins [1964]
Copland: The Tender Land [1954]
Cui: Suite Concertante [1884]
Daugherty: Fire and Blood [2003]
Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony [1934]
Delibes: Le roi s'amuse, six airs de danse dans le style ancien [1882]
Dlugoszewski: Space is a Diamond [1970]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Duckworth: Gymel [1976]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Eötvös: CAP-KO (piano concerto) [2005]
Facco: Concerti "Pensieri Adriarmonici," op. 1 [1716, 1718]
Feldman: Neither [1977]
Finnissy: Third String Quartet for string quartet and pre-recorded birdsong [2009]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
Fung: Violin Concerto #1 [2010-2011]
Giannini: Piano Concerto in D minor [1934]
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield [2014]
Giuliani: Guitar Concerto #1 in A, op. 30 [1812]
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 [1894]
Gliere: The Bronze Horseman, op 89 [1948/49]
Goebbels: Hashirigaki [2000]
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities [1994]
Goetz: Piano Quintet in C minor, op. 16 [1874]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Goossens: Oboe Concerto, op. 45 [1927]
Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]
Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]
Gurney: In Flanders [1917]
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Haas, G. F.: Violin Concerto [1998]
Hába: Sonata for Quarter-Tone Piano, op. 62 [1947]
Hallgrímsson: Herma, op. 17 [1995]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Harrison: Symphony #3 [1982]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia [1733]
Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B-flat, Hob. I/105 [1792]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Herzogenberg: Trio for Oboe, Horn, and Piano in D, op. 61 [1889]
Higdon: blue cathedral [2000]
Hillborg: Four Transitory Worlds [2009]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Ifukube: Lauda concertata for marimba and orchestra [1979]
Jacquet de la Guerre: Céphale et Procris [1694]
Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]
Jodlowski: Dialog/No Dialog [1997]
Johnson. D.: November [1959]
Johnson, T.: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]
Jommelli: La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo [1749]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F major, op. 44 [1909]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]
Kagel: Anagrama [1958]
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 61 [1823]
Kats-Chernin: Wild Swans (ballet and concert suite) [2003]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Deo [2019]
Koch: Symphony #5 "Lapponica" [1977]
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Krommer: Concerto for Two Clarinets in E-flat, op. 91 [c. 1815]
Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]
Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat [1987]
Lachenmann: Pression [1969]
Lachner: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 52 "Passionata" [1835]
Lajtha: Symphony #1, op. 24 [1936]
Lalo: Fantasie Norvegienne [1878]
Lambe: Stella caali (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Lang, B.: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Liszt: Missa Solennis (Esztergomi Misa), S.9 [1855; rev. 1857-8]
Liszt: Rhapsodie Espagnole, S.254 [1858]
Lloyd: Concerto for Violin and Strings [1977]
Lourié: Synthèses [1914]
Lyatoshynsky: String Quartet #3, op. 21 [1928]
Makarova: Symphony in D minor [1938, rev. 1962]
Malipiero: Cello Concerto [1937]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (The Love and Death of Cornet Christopher Rilke) [1912]
Martirano: L's G.A. for gassed-masked politico, helium bomb, three 16mm movie projectors, and 2-channel tape recorder [1967]
Maslanka: Symphony #4 [1993]
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F minor, op. 4 [1825]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Menotti: The Consul [1949]
Milhaud: Suite française, op. 248 [1944]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #5 [1925]
Mozart: Sonata for Piano Four-Hands in F, K. 497 [1786]
Mumma: Hornpipe [1967]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003]
Novák: Bouře (The Tempest), op. 42 [1910]
Nørholm: Symphony #9, op. 116 [1990]
Obukhov: Révélation [1915]
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15 [1902]
Orff: Catulli Carmina (Songs of Catullus) [1943]
Paderewski: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21 [1906]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Penderecki: String Quartet #3 "Leaves of an Unwritten Diary" [2008]
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus [early 16th cent.]
Posadas: Glossopoeia [2009]
Pousseur: Paraboles-mix [1972]
Previn: Violin Concerto "Anne Sophie" [2001]
Prokofiev: Zdravitsa!, op. 85 [1939]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 [1930]
Qin, Wenchen: Echoes from the other Shore [2015]
Rădulescu: Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, op. 47 [1982-1984]
Rădulescu: Das Andere, op. 49 [1983]
Ranjbaran: Persian Trilogy [1991-2000]
Respighi: Belfagor Overture, P. 140 [1924]
Rihm: Dis-Kontur [1974; rev. 1984]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Robin: Vulcano [2009]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Ropartz: Dans l'ombre de la montagne [1913]
Rorem: Flute Concerto [2002]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Roslavets: Dances of the White Maidens (or "Dance of the White Girls") [1912]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Rossini: Semiramide [1823]
Rouse: Gorgon [1984]
Rubinstein: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 96 [1874]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]
Saint-Saëns: La Jeunesse D'hercule (Hercules's Youth), op. 50 [1877]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Sammartini, G.: Keyboard Concertos (4), op. 9 [c. 1750]
Sammartini, G. B.: Sonatas (12), op. 2 [c. 1742]
Sandström: Trombone Concerto #1, "Motorbike Concerto" [1989]
Satie: Sarabandes [1887]
Scelsi: Hurqualia "A Different Realm" for large orchestra with amplified instruments [1960]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schoeck: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 37 [1923]
Schoenberg: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra [1933]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #1 in E, D. 157 [1815]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #3 in E, D. 459 [1816]
Schubert: Symphony #1 in D, op. 82, D. 82 [1813]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schulhoff: Symphony #2 [1932]
Schumann: Novelettes (8), op. 21 [1838]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusic (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scott: Piano Concerto #1 in C [1914]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]
Séjourne: Double concerto for marimba and vibraphone [2012]
Sessions: Piano Sonata #2 [1946]
Sibelius: Piano Pieces (13), op. 76 [1911-19]
Simpson: Symphony #9 [1987]
Sköld: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 40 [1941]
Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]
Sorensen: Triple Concerto "L'isola della citta" [2015]
Stamitz: Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3 [1754-5]
Stanford: Part-Songs (8), op. 119, including "The Blue Bird" [1910]
Stockhausen: Freitag aus Licht (Friday from Light) [1994]
Stockhausen: Telemusik [1966]
Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Sviridov: Piano Sonata [1944]
Tailleferre: Piano Concerto #1 [1923]
Taktakishvili: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor [1950]
Tansman: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor [1936-39]
Tansman: Symphony #5 in D major [1942]
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer [2006]
Tchaikovsky: The Maid of Orleans [1879]
Ung: Inner Voices [1986]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1942-44]
Ventadorn: Ab joi et ab joven m'apais [12th cent.]
Vinci: Catone in Utica [1728]
Vine: String Quartet #4 [2004]
Vladigerov: Piano Concerto #3, op. 31
Wagner: Das Liebesmahl der Apostel [1843]
Wagner: Das Liebesverbot (The Ban on Love) [1836]
Wagner: Die Feen (The Fairies) [1834]
Walton: String Quartet #2 in A minor [1947]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A, Weiss SW 12 [by 1750]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Wirén: Violin Concerto, op. 23 [1946]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Żeleński: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 61 [c. 1907]

The rest of the works will remain on the 104th tier -- nothing will move down!


----------



## mmsbls

Let us know when you are accepting more nominations to the last tier.


----------



## science

By the way, this means we can start adding new works!


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Let us know when you are accepting more nominations to the last tier.


You beat me! I'm still moving the works but you can start adding things now.


----------



## science

Dean: Testament for 12 violas [2002]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 5th tier - to Feb 20
The 17th tier - to Feb 18
The 34th tier - to Feb 19
The 48th tier - to Feb 23
The 60th tier - to Feb 22
The 84th tier - to Feb 20
The 73rd tier - open to Feb 21 
The NEW 104th tier - first round ends Feb 25

Also, feel free to add more works!


----------



## calvinpv

Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]


----------



## Trout

Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]


----------



## Nereffid

Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]


----------



## Highwayman

Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]


----------



## Trout

Barrett, R.: life-form [2012]


----------



## calvinpv

Andre: ... auf ... III [2007]


----------



## science

I believe our voting on the 17th tier had more participants than ever before, so that's great. The people have spoken. And they've chosen to move the following works...

Up 2 to the 15th tier:
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor" [1809]

Up 1 to the 16th tier:
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 [1939]
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106 [1936]
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D [1881]
Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88 [1882]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100 [1886]
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor [1896]
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26 [1900]
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie, op. 64 [1915]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64 [1888]

Remaining on the 17th tier:
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26 [1861]
Chopin: Ballades [1831-42]
Copland: Appalachian Spring [1944]
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61 [1842]; including the Overture, op. 21 [1826]
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78 [1938]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23 [1875]

Down 1 to the 18th tier:
Bizet: Carmen [1875]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open voting threads:


The 5th tier - to Feb 20
The 48th tier - to Feb 23
The 60th tier - to Feb 22
The 84th tier - to Feb 20
The 73rd tier - open to Feb 21 
The NEW 104th tier - first round ends Feb 25

Also, feel free to add more works!


----------



## Highwayman

Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]


----------



## mmsbls

Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]


----------



## Swosh

So once a piece reaches a certain number of votes it moves up?


----------



## science

Swosh said:


> So once a piece reaches a certain number of votes it moves up?


It depends on the tier. We go tier by tier, voting to move a few works from each tier up. Some are just polls. Check the open threads:


The 5th tier - to Feb 20
The 48th tier - to Feb 23
The 60th tier - to Feb 22
The 84th tier - to Feb 20
The 73rd tier - open to Feb 21 
The NEW 104th tier - first round ends Feb 25


----------



## calvinpv

Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]


----------



## Trout

Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]


----------



## Nereffid

Delibes: Les filles de Cadix [1874]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 5th tier have chosen the following works...

To move up to the 4th tier: 
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World" [1893]
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 [1791]

To remain on the 5th tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

To move down to the 6th tier: 
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 84th tier have chosen the following works....

To move up 2 to the 82nd tier: 
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale [1640]

To move up 1 to the 83rd tier: 
Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine [1986]
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51 [1900]
Bach: Prelude (Toccata) and Fugue in E, BWV 566 [1708]
Beethoven: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, op. 16 [1796]
Couperin: Les Concerts Royaux [1714]
Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra (On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring; Summer Night on the River) [1912 and 1911]
Dohnányi: Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12 [1904]
Finzi: Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6 [1925; rev. 1942]
Glinka: Grand Sextet in E-flat [1832]
Honegger: Cello Concerto [1929]
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi [c. 1200]
Lutosławski: Musique funèbre [1958]
Machaut: Douce dame jolie [14th century]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87 [1845]
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen [1943]
Nørgård: Symphony #3 [1975]
Pärt: Te Deum [1984]
Reger: String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109 [1909]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30 [1904]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #9 in E-flat, op. 117 [1964]
Suk: Zrání (Ripening), op. 34 [1917]
Takemitsu: In an Autumn Garden [1973, 1979]
Tavener: The Protecting Veil [1988]
Wylkynson: Salve regina (in nine parts from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Xenakis: Rebonds [1988]

To remain on the 84th tier: 
Brahms: Zigeunerlieder (Gypsy Songs), op. 103 and 112, including "Sehnsucht" and "Nächtens" [1888-91]
Bruckner: String Quintet in F [1879]
Cavalli: La Calisto [1651]
Chopin: Berceuse in D-flat, op. 57 [1844]
Copland: Danzón Cubano [1942; orch. 1946]
Copland: El Salón México [1936]
Copland: Quiet City [1939-41]
Debussy: La plus que lente, L. 121 [1910]
Debussy: Printemps, L. 61 [1887, 1912]
Dohnányi: Variations on a Nursery Song, op. 25 [1914]
Kodály: Peacock Variations [1939]
Langgaard: Symphony #4, BVN 124 "Løvfald (Fall of Leaves)" [1916; rev. 1920]
MacDowell: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23 [1889]
Nielsen: Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments" [1902]
Piston: Symphony #6 [1955]
Popov: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1930]
Puccini: Manon Lescaut [1893]
Ravel: Poèmes (3) de Stéphane Mallarmé [1913]
Respighi: Belkis, Queen of Sheba [1934]
Schuller: Studies (7) on Themes of Paul Klee [1959]
Strauss, J. II: Kaiser-Walzer, op. 437 [1889]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 41, including "Wiegenlied" [1899]
Stravinsky: Le Baiser de la Fée (The Fairy's Kiss) [1928; rev. 1950]
Suk: Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra in G minor, op. 24 [1903]

To move down 1 to the 85th tier: 
Vaughan Williams: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in C [1946]


----------



## mmsbls

Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]


----------



## Highwayman

Rheinberger: Stabat Mater in G minor, op. 138 [1884]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 34th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 32nd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" [1723]
Beach: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 67 [1907]

To move up 1 to the 33rd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden" [probably 1707]
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices [c. 1595]
Chopin: Mazurkas [1825-1849]
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man [1942]
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain) [1915]
Fauré: Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50 [1887]
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite [1931]
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata" [1923]
Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271 [1938]
Ravel: La Valse [1920]
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux [1886]
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks" [1938]
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49 [1880]

To remain on the 34th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056 (c. 1738)
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia" [1801]
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113 [1908]
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37 [1935]
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters" [1923]
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626 [before 1688]
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole [1908]
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12 [1837]
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, op. 54 [1908]
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices" [1909]
Vasks: String Quartet #4 [1999]

To move down 1 to the 35th tier: 
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39 [1904]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 6th tier - to Feb 25
The 18th tier - to Feb 25
The 48th tier - to Feb 23
The 60th tier - to Feb 22
The NEW 104th tier - first round ends Feb 25


----------



## Trout

Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 73rd tier have selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 71st tier: 
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916 [1707-13]
Dutilleux: Symphony #1 [1951]
Ligeti: Piano Concerto [1988]
Rihm: Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms) [1995-2008] 
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) [1940]

To move up 1 to the 72nd tier:
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat in D, Wq. 215 [1749]
Bax: In Memoriam (tone poem for orchestra), GP 179 [1916]
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54 [1871]
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28 [1942]
Corelli: Violin Sonatas (12), op. 5 [1700]
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107 [1896]
Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur [1935]
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea [1643]
Nielsen: String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1890]
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten [1977]
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata [1962]
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie [1733, 1742]
Rautavaara: Symphony #7 "Angel of Light" [1994]
Schubert: An die Musik, D. 547 [1817]
Sibelius: The Oceanides, op. 73 [1914]
Stravinsky: Symphonies of Wind Instruments [1920]
Susato: Dansereye [1551]
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass [1520s]
Tye: Western Wynde Mass [possibly 1540s]
Verdi: Il Trovatore [1853]

To remain on the 73rd tier:
Adam: Giselle [1841]
Andreae: Piano Trio #1 in F minor, op. 1 [1901]
Arnold: Symphony #5, op. 74 [1961]
Bach: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (the Hunting Cantata) [1713]
Barber: Cello Sonata in C minor, op. 6 [1932]
Bliss: Oboe Quintet [1927]
Dvořák: The Wild Dove (The Wood Dove), op. 110 [1896]
Elgar: In the South (Alassio), op. 50 [1904]
Finzi: Dies Natalis, op. 8 [1939]
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis [1615]
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #3 in F, op. 47 [1883]
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy [1937]
Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basiliensis" [1946]
Janáček: Taras Bulba [1918]
Ligeti: Hamburg Concerto [1999; rev. 2003]
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini [1978]
Moeran: Violin Concerto [1941]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation" [1788]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #1, op. 41 [1968]
Reich: Six Pianos (and the transposition Six Marimbas) [1973 (1986)]
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #8 [1968]
Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, op. 134 [1968]
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34 [1915]
Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex [1927]
Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto [1951]
Warlock: Capriol Suite [1926]

To move down 1 to the 74th tier: 
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38 [1936]

Special thanks to calvinpv for letting me know the correct dates for Rihm's work.


----------



## Highwayman

Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]


----------



## Trout

Monk: Atlas [1991]

(filler)


----------



## Highwayman

Fuchs: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 27 [1880]


----------



## Trout

Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]


----------



## Highwayman

Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]


----------



## Nereffid

Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]


----------



## science

This is a couple days late, but our votes on the 60th tier selected the following works....

To move up 2 to the 58th tier: 
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum [12th century]
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit [mid-14th century]
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20 [1888]

To move up 1 to the 59th tier: 
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172 [1753]
Boulez: Dérive 2 [2009]
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor [1835]
Dvořák: String Quartet #13 in G, op. 106 [1895]
Glass: Akhnaten [1983]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II" [by 1794]
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus [c. 1503]
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto, op. 57 [1928]
Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, op. 20 [1915]
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1925]
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances [1917, 1923, 1932]
Stravinsky: Symphony in C [1940]
Varèse: Arcana [1927]

To remain on the 60th tier: 
Albinoni: Concerti a Cinque, op. 9 [1722]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69 [1808]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #6 in F, op. 10/2 [1797]
Bowen: Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25 [1907]
Brahms: Ernste Gesänge (4 Serious Songs), op. 121 [1896]
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20 [1940]
Casella: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12 [1909]
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36 [1883]
Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto #2 in C, op. 77 [1964]
Martinů: Magic Nights, H. 119 [1918]
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons) [1970]
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto (Sinfonia Concertante) in E minor, op. 125 [1952]
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589 [probably 1715]

To move down 1 to the 61st tier: 
Cage: ASLSP [1987]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 48th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 46th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus" [1708]

To move up 1 to the 47th tier: 
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess [1935]
Haas: in vain [2000]
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro [1594]
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, Première année: Suisse (S.160)
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp [1910]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453 [1784]
Saariaho: Cendres [1998]
Shostakovich: Symphony #14, op. 135 [1969]
Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale) [1918]

To remain on the 46th tier: 
Adams: Nixon in China [1987]
Antheil: Ballet Mécanique [1924]
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84 [1810]
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34 [1945]
Chausson: Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25 [1896]
Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children [1970]
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11 [1901]
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80 [1898]
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila [1842]
Stravinsky: Pulcinella [1920]
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D [1931]
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30 [1911]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" [1909]

To move down 1 to the 48th tier: 
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal" [1765]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 6th tier - to Feb 25
The 18th tier - to Feb 25
The 35th tier - to Mar 3
The 85th tier - to Feb 28
The NEW 104th tier - first round ends Feb 25


----------



## science

Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]


----------



## science

calvinpv said:


> Andre: ... auf ... III [2007]





Trout said:


> Barrett, R.: life-form [2012]





Trout said:


> Behrman: Unforeseen Events [1991]





mmsbls said:


> Benjamin, G.: Sudden Time [1989]





Nereffid said:


> Berwald: Konzertstück in F for Bassoon and Orchestra [1827]





Nereffid said:


> Delibes: Les filles de Cadix [1874]





science said:


> Dennehy: Elastic Harmonic [2005]





Highwayman said:


> Fuchs: Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 27 [1880]





Nereffid said:


> Gossec: Grande Messe des Morts [1760]





Highwayman said:


> Jongen: String Quartet #2, op. 50 [1916]





mmsbls said:


> Kerll: Missa in fletu solatium obsidionis Viennensis [1689]





Highwayman said:


> Marschner: Der Vampyr [1828]





Trout said:


> Monk: Atlas [1991]





Trout said:


> Monk: Songs of Ascension [2008]





Highwayman said:


> Netzel: Cello Sonata in E minor, op. 66 [1899]





calvinpv said:


> Poppe: Speicher [2008-2013]





calvinpv said:


> Prins: Mirror Box Extensions [2014-2015]





Highwayman said:


> Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de Salon (2), op. 6 [1893]





Highwayman said:


> Rheinberger: Stabat Mater in G minor, op. 138 [1884]





Trout said:


> Ruders: The Handmaid's Tale [2000]





Trout said:


> Sørensen: Sterbende Gärten (The Echoing Garden) [1992-93]


I've added all of these! That gets us to 300 on the lowest tier, a total of 5045 works on the list.


----------



## Trout

Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]


----------



## Highwayman

Flotow: Martha [1847] ............


----------



## science

Our votes on the 104th tier have selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 101st tier: 
Andriessen, L.: De tijd (Time) [1981]
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970]
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 2 [1853]
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 [1945]
Fujikura: prism spectra [2009]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Leifs: Hafís, op. 63 [1965]
Ludford: Missa Benedicta [before 1557]
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus [1521]
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma [1966]
Rawsthorne: Cello Concerto [1965-66]
Rutter: Requiem [1985]
Saunders: Skin [2016]
Wolpe: String Quartet [1969]
Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet) [1969]

To move up 2 to the 102nd tier: 
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places [2011]
Alfvén: Symphony #5 in A minor, op. 54 [1942-53]
Andre: ... als II ... [2000-2001]
Andriessen, H.: Ricercare [1949]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Arnold: Fantasy on a Theme of John Field for Piano and Orchestra, op. 116 [1975]
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769 [1747]
Bainton: Symphony #2 in D minor [1939-40]
Bantock: Omar Khayyám [1909]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 1/2 [1795]
Berio: Sequenza V for trombone [1966]
Berio: Sequenza VI for viola [1967]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Britten: Violin Concerto, op. 15 [1939]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Casella: Cello Sonata #2 in C major, op. 45 [1926]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Chen & He: Butterfly Lovers' Violin Concerto [1959]
Czernowin: MAIM [2006]
Daquin: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1735]
Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97 [1901]
Diamond: Symphony #4 [1945]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 10 [1873/87-89]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Feinberg, Samuli: Piano Sonata #6 in B minor, op. 13 [1923]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Gibbs: Symphony #3 in B-flat, op. 104 "Westmorland" [1943-44]
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Gliere: The Bronze Horseman, op 89 [1948/49]
Goeyvaerts: Sonata for Two Pianos "Opus One" [1951]
Gudmundsen-Holmgreen: Plateaux pour Piano & Orchestre [2005]
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #3 "In iij. Noct." [2001]
Haas, G. F.: Violin Concerto [1998]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C major "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Ireland: Concertino Pastorale for string orchestra [1939]
Ireland: Legend for piano and orchestra [1933]
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
Johnson, T.: Failing: A Very Difficult Piece for String Bass [1975]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F major, op. 44 [1909]
Juon: Piano Sextet in C minor, op. 22 [1902]
Kabalevsky: Piano Sonata #2 in E-flat major, op. 45 [1945]
Kabalevsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 19 [1934]
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lajtha: Symphony #8, op. 66 [1959]
Lang, B.: Die Sterne des Hungers (The Stars of Hunger) [2007]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Lekeu: Cello Sonata in F [1888]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Liszt: Réminiscences de Norma, S.394 [1841]
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Lully: Acis et Galatée [1686]
Lyapunov: Études (12) d'exécution transcendante, op. 11 [1900-05]
Melartin: Symphony #2 in E minor [1904]
Mendelssohn: The Fair Melusine Overture, op. 32 [1834]
Mitterer: coloured noise [2005]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Nowowiejski: Organ Symphonies (9), op. 45 [c. 1929-31]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Penderecki: Fonogrammi [1961]
Popov: Chamber Symphony, op. 2 [1927]
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Saygun: Symphony #5, op. 70 [1985]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin/Nemtin: Preparation for the Final Mystery [1998]
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto [2014]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat major "Afro-American" [1930]
Stockhausen: Freitag aus Licht (Friday from Light) [1994]
Stockhausen: Zeitmasse [1956]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Vasks: Symphony #3 [2005]
Vivier: Bouchara [1981]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Yoshimatsu: Saxophone Concerto, op. 59 "Cyber Bird" [1994]

To move up 1 to the 103rd tier: 
Adams, J.L.: In the White Silence [1998]
Adès: Arcadiana [1994]
Aguila: Conga for orchestra, op. 43 [1994]
Alain: Litanies [1937]
Alfvén: Bergakungen, op. 37 [1916-23]
Andrée: Piano Trio in #2 G minor [1887]
Arnell: Symphony #5 "The Gorilla" [1955-57]
Arutiunian: Trumpet Concerto in A-flat [1950]
Ashley: In Sara, Mencken, Christ and Beethoven There Were Men and Women [1972]
Atterberg: Ballad without words, op. 56 [1958]
Auerbach: Post Silentium [2012]
Auster: Piano Concerto in G, op. 18 [1952]
Babbitt: Concerti for Orchestra [2004]
Bach, W.F.: Harpsichord Concerto in E-minor, F.43 [1767]
Bauldeweyn: Missa Da pacem [c. 1509-1513]
Bax/Parlett: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra [1939, 2007]
Bayle: Erosphère [1980]
Bazzini: La Ronde des Lutins, op. 25 [1852]
Beethoven: The Ruins of Athens [1811]
Behrman: On the Other Ocean [1977]
Benda, F: Flute Concerto in E minor [18th century]
Berio: points on the curve to find... [1974]
Berio: Sequenza II for harp [1963]
Berio: Sequenza III for solo voice [1966]
Berio: Sequenza VIIa for oboe (arranged as VIIb for soprano saxophone) [1969]
Berio: Thema (Omaggio a Joyce) [1958]
Berio: Un rè in ascolto [1984]
Bloch: Paysages, including "Tongataboo" [1923]
Bodley: Symphony #2 "I Have Loved the Lands of Ireland" [1980]
Bonis: Flute Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 64 [1904]
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 [1927?]
Bonnal: String Quartet #2 [1934]
Bosmans: Piano Concertino [1928]
Boulez: Le visage nuptial [1947, rev. 1951 and 1989]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #2 "Lisboa", op. 11 [1947]
Braga Santos: Symphonic Overture #3 "To Elisa de Sousa Pedroso" [1954]
Braga Santos: Symphony #1 in D [1946]
Brahms: Motets (2), op. 74, including "Warum ist das Licht gegeben dem Mühseligen?" [1863,77]
Brahms: Romances and Songs (5), op. 84, including "Vergebliches Ständchen" [1881-82]
Britten: Canticle #2, "Abraham and Isaac," op. 51 [1952]
Brouwer: El Decameron Negro [1981]
Browne, W. D.: To Gratiana dancing and singing [1913]
Brun: Symphony #7 in D [1937]
Burgon: Nunc dimittis [1979]
Cage: Souvenir [1983]
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne [1906]
Carreño, I.: Margariteña, Glosa sinfónica [1954]
Cherubini: Symphony in D [1815]
Chopin: Rondo à la mazur in F, op. 5 [1826]
Chowning: Stria [1977]
Cimarosa: Il matrimonio segreto [1792]
Clyne: The Violin [2014]
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 1 [1893]
Conrad: Four Violins [1964]
Copland: The Tender Land [1954]
Corigliano: The Mannheim Rocket [2000]
Cowen: Symphony #3 in C minor "Scandinavian" [1880]
Czernowin: HIDDEN [2013-4]
Damase: Concertino for piano and string orchestra [1991]
Damase: Flute Concerto [1992]
Damase: Rhapsodie de printemps for piano and orchestra [1960]
Daugherty: Fire and Blood [2003]
Dawson: Negro Folk Symphony [1934]
De Meij: T-Bone Concerto [1996]
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar [1977]
Ding: Long March Symphony [1962]
Dohnányi: Symphonic Minutes, op. 36 [1933]
Donizetti: Anna Bolena [1830]
Donizetti: Maria Stuarda [1835]
Duparc: Au pays où se fait la guerre [1869-70]
Eisler: Hollywood Songbook [1947]
Elgar: The Kingdom, op. 51 [1906]
Eno: Three Variations on the Canon in D Major by Johann Pachelbel [1975]
Eötvös: CAP-KO (piano concerto) [2005]
Escher: Musique pour l'esprit en deuil [1943]
Escher: Sonata concertante for cello and piano [1943]
Falla: Canciones (7) populares españolas (Seven Spanish Folksongs) [1915]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 83 [1894]
Feldman: Neither [1977]
Feldman: The Possibility of a New Work for Electric Guitar [1966]
Ferneyhough: Missa brevis a 12 [1969]
Finnissy: Third String Quartet for string quartet and pre-recorded birdsong [2009]
Forsyth, M: Atayoskewin (Suite for Orchestra) [1984]
Foss: Piano Concerto #2 [1951, rev. 1953]
Francesco Canova da Milano: Fantasias for lute [before 1543]
Frumerie: Cello Concerto [1984]
Fujikura: Bassoon Concerto [2012]
Fung: Violin Concerto #1 [2010-2011]
Geijer: Piano Quartet in E minor [1825]
Gernsheim: Piano Concerto in C minor [1868]
Gernsheim: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 32 [1874]
Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm" [1934]
Giannini: Piano Concerto in D minor [1934]
Gibson: The Four Pillars Appearing from The Equal D under Resonating Apparitions of The Eternal Process in The Midwinter Starfield [2014]
Giuliani: Guitar Concerto #1 in A, op. 30 [1812]
Glass: Symphony #8 [2005]
Glazunov: Concert Waltz #2 in F for orchestra, op. 51 [1894]
Glazunov: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 64 [1894]
Glonti: Symphonic Meditations for cello and orchestra [1977]
Goebbels: Hashirigaki [2000]
Goebbels: Surrogate Cities [1994]
Gombert: Credo a 8 [1564]
Gombert: In Te Domine Speravi [1539]
Gordon: Timber [2009]
Gould: Fall River Legend [1947]
Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia [2011]
Grieg: Funeral March in Memory of Richard Nordraak [1866]
Griffes: The White Peacock (for orchestra) [1919]
Gubaidulina: ...The Deceitful Face of Hope and Despair [2005]
Gurney: In Flanders [1917]
Hailstork: Symphony #2 [1998]
Hanson: Symphony #3, op. 33 [1936-38]
Hanson: Symphony #4 "Requiem", op. 34 [1943]
Hanson: Symphony #5 "Sinfonia Sacra", op. 43 [1955]
Harrison: Symphony #3 [1982]
Hartmann E.: Cello Concerto in D minor, op. 26 [1879]
Harvey: Body Mandala [2006]
Harvey: Speakings [2008]
Hasse: Siroe, re di Persia [1733]
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C [1769]
Heinichen: Lamentationes Jeremiae prophetae [1724]
Higdon: blue cathedral [2000]
Higdon: Concerto 4-3 [2008]
Holst, I.: String Quartet "Phantasy" [1928]
Howells: Piano Concerto #2 in C major, op. 39 [1925]
Hummel: Flute Trio ("Adagio, Variations, and Rondo on a Russian Theme") in A, op. 78 [1818]
Hummel: Piano Trio #2 in E flat, op. 12 [c. 1803]
Hurwit: Symphony #1 "Remembrance" [2002]
Isaac: Missa paschalis a 6 [probably between 1508 and 1517]
Janácèk: Capriccio for piano left hand [1926]
Jenner: Trio for Clarinet, Horn and Piano in E-flat [1900]
Johnson. D.: November [1959]
Jones, S.: Roundings: Musings and Meditations on Texas New Deal Murals [2000]
Jones, S.: Symphony #3 "Palo Duro Canyon" [1992]
Joubert: Jane Eyre, op. 134 [1987-97]
Kagel: Anagrama [1958]
Kancheli: Amao Omi [2005]
Karg-Elert: Chorale Improvisations (66), op. 65 [1906-8]
Kilar: Exodus [1981]
Kilar: Requiem Father Kolbe [1994]
Kilar: September Symphony [2003]
Kim-Harris and Topel: Deo [2019]
Koch: Symphony #5 "Lapponica" [1977]
Kokkonen: Cello Concerto [1969]
Koppel: Concerto #3 for Marimba and Symphony Orchestra [2002]
Kozlovsky: Requiem in E-flat minor [1798]
Krommer: Octet Partita (Harmony) in F, op. 57 [1806]
Kulenty: A Cradle Song [1993]
Lachenmann: Ausklang [1984-5]
Lachenmann: Pression [1969]
Lachner: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 52 "Passionata" [1835]
Lajtha: String Quartet #10, op. 58 "Suite transylvaine en trois parties" [1953]
Lajtha: Symphony #1, op. 24 [1936]
Larsen: Barn Dances [2001]
Ligeti: Continuum [1968]
Ligeti: Nouvelles Aventures [1962-5]
Lindberg: Era [2013]
Lyatoshinsky: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 50 [1951]
MacMillan: Symphony #3 "Silence" [2002]
Madetoja: Symphony #2 in E-flat major, op. 35 [1918]
Mahler: Blumine [before 1893]
Malipiero: Symphony #1 "In quattro tempi, come le quattro stagioni" [1933]
Manoury: Le temps, mode d'emploi [2014]
Martin: Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (Der Cornet) (The Love and Death of Cornet Christopher Rilke) [1912]
Martinů: Chamber Music #1 "Les fêtes nocturnes", H. 376 [1959]
Mathieu: Ballade-Fantaisie for Violin and Piano [1942]
Mathieu: Scènes (4) de ballet [1938-45]
Melartin: Symphony #3 in F major, op. 40 [1906-07]
Melartin: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 60 [1913]
Merikanto, A.: Piano Concerto #3 [1955]
Merikanto, A.: Symphony #2 in A major "War Symphony", op. 19 [1918]
Mignone: Etudes (12) for Guitar [1970]
Mitterer: Inwendig losgelöst [2006]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 1 [1587]
Morley: Madrigals for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Moscheles: Piano Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 58 [1820]
Mosolov: Piano Concerto #1 [1926-1927]
Mosolov: Piano Sonata #2 [1923-1924]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #17 in C, K. 296 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #19 in E-flat, K. 302 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #20 in C, K. 303 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #22 in A, K. 305 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #23 in D, K. 306 [1778]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #33 in E-flat, K. 481 [1785]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #35 in A, K. 526 [1787]
Mumma: Hornpipe [1967]
Murail: Territoires de l'Oubli [1977]
Nono: Quando stanno morendo, Diario polacco #2 [1982]
Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15 [1902]
Paderewski: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op. 21 [1906]
Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens [1887]
Parry: Symphony #3 in C "English" [1889]
Parry: Symphony #4 in E minor [1889]
Pärt: Pari Intervallo [1976]
Perosi: Missa Secunda Pontificalis [1906]
Phinot: Missa Si bona suscepimus [early 16th cent.]
Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire [1939]
Previn: Violin Concerto "Anne Sophie" [2001]
Prins: Generation Kill [2012]
Protopopov: Piano Sonata #3, op. 6 [1930]
Rădulescu: Clepsydra, for 16 sound icons, op. 47 [1982-1984]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #4, op. 33 "infinite to be cannot be infinite,..." [1987]
Regnart: Missa Super Oeniades Nymphae [16th cent.]
Reich: Triple Quartet [1999]
Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D, op. 283 [1908]
Respighi: Belfagor Overture, P. 140 [1924]
Risset: Songes [1979]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor [1931]
Rorem: Flute Concerto [2002]
Rosetti (Rössler): Requiem in E-flat, H. 15 [1776]
Roslavets: Violin Concerto #1 [1925]
Roslavets: Violin Sonata #2 [1917]
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri [1813]
Rouse: Trombone Concerto [1991]
Rubinstein: Das verlorene Paradies, op. 54 [1855]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1872]
Saint-Saëns: Marche Heroique, op. 34 [1870]
Sandström: Trombone Concerto #1, "Motorbike Concerto" [1989]
Satie: Sarabandes [1887]
Scelsi: Hurqualia "A Different Realm" for large orchestra with amplified instruments [1960]
Scelsi: Tre canti sacri [1958]
Scheidt: Ludi Musici [1621]
Schein: Israelis Brünnlein [1623]
Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, op. 38 [1904]
Schubert: Fierrabras, D. 796 [1823]
Schulhoff: Flammen [1932]
Schulhoff: Symphony #2 [1932]
Schumann: Novelettes (8), op. 21 [1838]
Schumann: Romances (3), op. 28 [1839]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2 in D minor, op. 121 [1851]
Scriabin: Album Leaves, including W17 in A-flat ("Monighetti's Album Leaf"), W25 in F-sharp, op. 45/1 in E-flat, and op. 58
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #13 "Island Dreaming" [1996]
Sgambati: Piano Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 5 [1877]
Sheng: Nanking! Nanking! [1999]
Söderman: Piano Quartet in E minor [1856]
Somervell: Symphony in D minor "Thalassa" [1913]
Soper: IPSA DIXIT [2010-16]
Stainer: The Crucifixion: A Meditation on the Sacred Passion of the Holy Redeemer [1887]
Stanchinsky: Canon-Preludes (4) for piano [1913-14]
Steen-Andersen: Black Box Music [2012]
Steen-Andersen: Double Up [2010]
Strauss, R.: Brentano Lieder, op. 68 [1918]
Strauss, R.: Songs (2), op. 44, including "Notturno" [1899]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 56, including "Frühlingsfeier" [1906]
Sturton: Gaude Virgo Mater Christi à 6 (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1600]
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti [1997]
Svendsen: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 15 [1874]
Szymanowski: Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin, op. 42 [1918]
Taktakishvili: Sonata for Flute and Piano in C [1963-66]
Tansman: Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor [1936-39]
Tansman: Symphony #5 in D major [1942]
Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer [2006]
Thompson: String Quartet #2 in G [1967]
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Aeriality [2011]
Tormis: Raua needmine (Curse Upon Iron) [1972]
Ung: Aura [2006]
Vinci: Catone in Utica [1728]
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments [1995]
Wallen: Cello Concerto [2007]
Walshe: Live Nude Girls [2003]
Weber: Flute Trio in G minor, op. 63 [1819]
Webern: Das Augenlicht, op. 26 [1935]
Weckmann: Sonatas (10) for 3&4 Instruments [c. 1660-70]
Weill: Concerto for Violin and Wind Orchestra, op. 12 [1924]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A, Weiss SW 12 [by 1750]
Whitacre: Cloudburst [1995]
Widmann: Violin Concerto [2007]
Wilbye: Draw On Sweet Night [1609]
Zappa: The Yellow Shark [1992]
Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu [1966]


----------



## Highwayman

Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]


----------



## Trout

Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]


----------



## kyjo

Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 18th tier -- which was a very back-and-forth affair, with just about every single vote changing the status particularly at the lower end, very fun for me to tally up, like watching a good horse race -- selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 16th tier: 
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610 [1610]

To move up 1 to the 17th tier: 
Bizet: Carmen [1875]
Chopin: Nocturnes [1827-46]
Chopin: Preludes, op. 28 [1839]
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91 [1899]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89 [1906]
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115 [1921]

To remain on the 18th tier: 
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8 [1915]
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452 [1784]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22 [1868]
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21 [1912]

To move down 1 to the 19th tier: 
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 6th tier selected the following works:

To move up to the 5th tier: 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

To remain on the 6th tier: 
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge, BWV 1080 [1742-50]
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 [1864] 
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 [1876]
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter" [1788] 
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition [1874]

To move down to the 7th tier: 
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104 [1895]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 19th tier - to Mar 1
The 35th tier - to Mar 3
The 61st tier - to Mar 2
The 85th tier - to Feb 28
The 102nd tier, round one - to Mar 3* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.


----------



## science

Harvey: Ritual Melodies [1989-90]


----------



## Highwayman

Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823]


----------



## Trout

Harrison, M.: Revelation: Music in Pure Intonation [2001]


----------



## Nereffid

Handel: Organ Concerto No. 13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]


----------



## Trout

^ That's a surprising omission! Good catch.

Wuorinen: Genesis [1989]


----------



## Highwayman

Pfitzner: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 31 [1922]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Overture-Suite in F major, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"


Brace yourselves! I just realised how little Telemann there is on the list...


----------



## science

Everyone has been making such good additions lately. Looking forward to more Telemann and everything else.


----------



## Trout

Vivier: Kopernikus [1979-80]


----------



## Highwayman

Dvořák: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 77 [1875]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1


----------



## Trout

I'll take a slight break from my usual sort of nominations to add this important work.

Gluck: Don Juan [1761]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 85th tier selected the following works....

To move up 2 to the 83rd tier: 
Barber: Summer Music, op. 31 [1956]
Crumb: Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale) [1971]
Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee ("Now Always Snow") [1993]

To move up 1 to the 84th tier: 
Balakirev: Tamara [1882]
Bartók: Out of Doors, Sz. 81 [1926]
Bartók: Pictures (2) for Orchestra, Sz. 46 [1910]
Bruch: Pieces (8) for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83 [1910]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5 [1818]
Gernsheim: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 35 [1877]
Godowsky: Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony [1927]
Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry [1911]
Holst: Egdon Heath, op. 47 [1927]
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D [1941]
Josquin: Missa La sol fa re mi [1502]
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 in A [1897]
Lassus: Missa Bell' Amfitrit' altera [1610]
Lutosławski: Les espaces du sommeil [1975]
Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement [1985]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #24 in F minor, op. 63 [1943]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a [1943]
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, symphonic poem, op. 7 [1893]
Rangström: Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars" [1929]
Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana" [1992]
Reich: Drumming [1971]
Röntgen: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor [1902]
Tubin: Symphony #2 in B minor "Legendaarne (The Legendary)" [1938]
Tubin: Symphony #4 in A "Sinfonia Lirica" [1943; rev. 1978]

To remain on the 85th tier: 
Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto [1941]
Arensky: Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73 [1905]
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80 [1926]
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #4 in C, op. 102/1 [1815]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #22 in F, op. 54 [1804]
Bloch: Violin Concerto [1938]
Boito: Mefistofele [1867]
Borodin (completed by Glazunov): Symphony #3 in A minor [1882]
Carpenter: Adventures in a Perambulator [1914]
Čiurlionis: Jūra (The Sea) [1907]
Delius: A Mass of Life [1905]
Franck: Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18 [1862]
Glazunov: La Mer, op. 28 [1889]
Godowsky: Java Suite [1925]
Ives: Violin Sonata #3 [1914]
Janáček: Káťa Kabanová [1921]
Liszt: Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260 [1855]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 12 [1829]
Pierné: Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45 [1921]
Raff: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 185 [1873]
Raff: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 167 [1872]
Raff: Symphony #10 in F minor, op. 213 "Zur Herbstzeit (To Autumn Time)" [1879]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, including "Flight of the Bumblebee" [1900]
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774 [1823]
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), D. 965 [1828]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #17 in D, D. 850 [1825]
Tveitt: 100 Hardanger Folk-tunes, op. 151 [1954-63]
Vaughan Williams: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in C [1946]

To move down 1 to the 86th tier: 
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75 [1885]


----------



## Trout

Hey science, I think you gave my points to the wrong Godowsky...


----------



## Highwayman

Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Hey science, I think you gave my points to the wrong Godowsky...


You're right!

Fixing that:

Godowsky: Java Suite [1925] -- moves up to the 84th tier

Godowsky: Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony [1927] -- remains on the 85th tier


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 20th tier - to Mar 5 
The 35th tier - to Mar 3
The 61st tier - to Mar 2
The 86th tier - to Mar 7 
The 102nd tier, round one - to Mar 3* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 19th tier selected the following works:

To move up to the 18th tier:
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582 [1708]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique" [1798]
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E, WAB 107 [1885]
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77 [1948]
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Country), including Vltava (The Moldau) [1874-9]

To remain on the 19th tier:
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903 [c. 1720]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37 [1803]
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path [1911]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 [1913]
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15 [1838]
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu [1910]

To move down to the 20th tier:
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]


----------



## Highwayman

Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]


----------



## Trout

Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Trumpet Concerto in D, TWV 51: D7


----------



## science

Our votes on the 61st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 59th tier: 
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis [1682]

To move up 1 to the 60th tier: 
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, op. 17 [1839]
Biber: Requiem à 15 [1687]
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31 [1943]
Fauré: Barcarolles [1880-1921]
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle [1940]
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci [1892]
Nielsen: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice" [1925]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10 [1908]
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements [1945]
Zelenka: Lamentations of Jeremiah, ZWV 53 [1722]

To remain on the 61st tier: 
Arensky: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35 [1894]
Cage: ASLSP [1987]
Dohnányi: String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15 [1906]
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore [1832]
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108 [1857]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13 [1827]
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478 [1785]
Mozart: String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring" [1782]
Mozart: String Quartet #15 in D minor, K. 421 [1783]
Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme of Corelli, op. 42 [1931]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 7 [1905]
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950 [1828]
Schuman: Symphony #3 [1941]
Sculthorpe: Memento Mori [1993]
Stravinsky: Les Noces (The Wedding) [1923]
Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor [1943]

To move down 1 to the 62nd tier: 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]


----------



## Trout

Hosokawa: Cloudscape [2000]


----------



## science

Haas, G. F.: Nacht (Night) [1996; rev. 1998]


----------



## science

Just want to make sure everyone realizes round two has started that "Round Two" has started on the 102nd tier, and everyone gets 25 more votes.


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 20th tier - to Mar 5 
The 49th tier - to Mar 4
The 74th tier - to Mar 9 
The 86th tier - to Mar 7 
The 102nd tier, round one - to Mar 10* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 35th tier selected the following works....

To move up 2 to the 33rd tier:
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" [1731]
Dvořák: String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American" [1893]

To move up 1 to the 34th tier:
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus [c. 1638]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053 [c. 1738]
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp" [1809]
Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky" [1806]
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), op. 117 [1892]
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101 [1886]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89 [1819]
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll [1870]

To remain on the 35th tier:
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 [1735]
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15 [1795, rev. 1800]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 [1923]
Chopin: Études [1829-41]
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21 [1829]
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39 [1904]
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock" [1794]
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob. VIIe/1 [1796]
Schumann: Waldszenen, op. 82 [1849]

To move down 1 to the 36th tier:
Debussy: Jeux, L 126 [1913]


----------



## Highwayman

Brahms: 2 Sets of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Essercizii musici [1739-40]


----------



## Highwayman

Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2


----------



## science

Our votes on the 49th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 47th tier:
Poulenc: Gloria [1959]

To move up 1 to the 48th tier:
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl" [1727]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99 [1886]
Debussy: Études (12), L 136 [1915]
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88 [1902]
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic" [1879]
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20 [1892]
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum [1550s]
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi [15th century]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #7 in F-sharp minor, op. 108 [1960]
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181 [c. 1721]

To remain on the 49th tier:
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2 [1796]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3 [1802]
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1 [1873]
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39 [1904]
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo [probably c. 1698]
Hahn: À Chloris [1913]
Haydn: Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal" [1765]
Rott: Symphony in E [1878]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845 [1825]
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281 [c. 1636]
Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15 [1855]
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59 [1911]

To move down 1 to the 50th tier:
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K. 397 [1804]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 20th tier - to Mar 5 
The 74th tier - to Mar 9 
The 86th tier - to Mar 7 
The 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 10* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

The 102nd tier will not have a third round.


----------



## Highwayman

Schumann: Blumenstück, op. 19 [1839]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 20th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 18th tier: 
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen [1945]

To move up 1 to the 19th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85 [1927]
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23 (including the suites, #1, op. 46; and #2, op. 55) [1875]
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder [1904]
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout" [1819]

To remain on to the 20th tier: 
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042 [before 1737]
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 [1823]
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2 [1798]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491 [1786]
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano four-hands, D. 940 [1828]
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16 [1838, rev. 1850]
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 [1878]

To move down 1 to the 21st tier: 
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 7th tier - to Mar 8 
The 21st tier - to Mar 11 
The 36th tier - to Mar 12 
The 74th tier - to Mar 9 
The 86th tier - to Mar 7 
The 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 10* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

The 102nd tier will not have a third round.


----------



## mmsbls

Hindson: Pulse Magnet [2001]


----------



## mmsbls

When voting on the various tiers, I find that I do not have time to listen to long works, especially operas. That's not a problem for operas I know, but there are a reasonable number I do not know. I'm not sure if others have a similar problem. If so, operas, and other long works, will not get the same attention shorter works do. There's not much that can be done, but it's too bad.


----------



## Nereffid

Telemann: Overture in B flat, TWV 55:B5, "The Nations"


----------



## science

Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain (2002)


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> When voting on the various tiers, I find that I do not have time to listen to long works, especially operas. That's not a problem for operas I know, but there are a reasonable number I do not know. I'm not sure if others have a similar problem. If so, operas, and other long works, will not get the same attention shorter works do. There's not much that can be done, but it's too bad.


Do you think we should make the times longer for the tiers? I'd be fine with that.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> Do you think we should make the times longer for the tiers? I'd be fine with that.


I'm not sure that would help with very long works. There's just too many works from various TC projects and our own listening. Also I think the pace now is fairly good. Slowing things down just to allow us more time to possibly but not definitely listen to a few works would likely adversely affect the project.


----------



## Trout

Holliger: Dona Nobis Pacem [1968-69]


----------



## Highwayman

Urspruch: Cello Sonata in D, op. 29 [1893]


----------



## science

Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse


----------



## science

Our votes on the 86th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 84th tier: 
Dennehy: Grá agus Bás [2007]

To move up 1 to the 85th tier: 
Boulez: Piano Sonata #2 [1948]
Britten: Death in Venice [1973]
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor [1866]
Dowland: The Frog Galliard [1597]
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles de Nostre Dame [c. 1200]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride [1779]
Handel: Acis and Galatea, HWV 49 [probably 1718]
Heinichen: Dresden Concerti [c. 1717-29]
Landini: Ecco la primavera [14th century]
Mondonville: Sonatas (6), op. 3 [1734]
Pärt: Berliner Messe [1990]
Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III) [1987]
Wellesz: String Quartet #6, op. 64 [1947]
Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue [1916]
Zelenka: Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19 [1740]
Zemlinsky: Lieder (6) auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck (Six Songs after Poems by Maeterlinck), op. 13 [1910, 1913]

To remain on the 86th tier: 
Arnold: String Quartet #2, op. 118 [1975]
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80 [1806]
Berlioz: Le Corsaire Overture, op. 21 [1844]
Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, op. 25 [1895]
Britten: Cello Suite #2, op. 80 [1967]
Bruckner: Mass #1 in D minor, WAB 26 [1864]
Carter: Cello Sonata [1948]
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38 [1900]
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry [1983]
Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109 [1934]
Hahn: Violin Sonata in C [1926]
Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques [1956]
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80 [1946]
Rameau: Dardanus [1739]
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61 [c. 1790]
Roussel: Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17 [1912]
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata for piano four-hands in C, D. 812 [1824]
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante" [1816]
Strauss, R.: Burleske for piano and orchestra in D minor [1886]
Vierne: Pièces (24) de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55 [1927]
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644 [c. 1716]
Wolpe: Battle Piece [1947]

To move down 1 to the 87th tier: 
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75 [1885]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 7th tier - to Mar 8 
The 21st tier - to Mar 11 
The 36th tier - to Mar 12 
The 50th tier - to Mar 13
The 74th tier - to Mar 9 
The 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 10* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

The 102nd tier will not have a third round.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Macklay - Many Many Cadences (2014)


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> Brahms: Sets (2) of Variations, op. 21 [c. 1853-7]





Highwayman said:


> Dvořák: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 77 [1875]





Highwayman said:


> Eyck: Der Fluyten Lust-Hof [c. 1644-56]





Highwayman said:


> Flotow: Martha [1847]





kyjo said:


> Foulds: Cello Sonata, op. 6 [1905/27]





Trout said:


> Gluck: Don Juan [1761]





science said:


> Haas, G. F.: Nacht (Night) [1996; rev. 1998]





Nereffid said:


> Handel: Organ Concerto #13 in F, HWV 295, "The Cuckoo and the Nightingale" [1739]





Trout said:


> Harrison, M.: Revelation: Music in Pure Intonation [2001]





science said:


> Harvey: Ritual Melodies [1989-90]





mmsbls said:


> Hindson: Pulse Magnet [2001]





Trout said:


> Holliger: Dona Nobis Pacem [1968-69]





Trout said:


> Hosokawa: Cloudscape [2000]





BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Macklay: Many Many Cadences [2014]





Highwayman said:


> Mascagni: L'amico Fritz [1891]





Trout said:


> Oliveros: CCCC (Cistern Chapel Chance Chants) [1990]





science said:


> Oswald von Wolkenstein: Vil lieber grüsse süsse [15th century]





Highwayman said:


> Pfitzner: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 31 [1922]





Highwayman said:


> Pixis: Grand Sonata for Oboe and Piano, op. 35 [1823]





Trout said:


> Reimann: Requiem [1980/82]





Trout said:


> Riley: The Harp of New Albion [1986]





Highwayman said:


> Saygun: Viola Concerto, op. 59 [1977]





Highwayman said:


> Schumann: Blumenstück, op. 19 [1839]





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Concerto for Recorder and Viola da gamba in A minor, TWV 52:a1 [c. 1750]





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Essercizii musici [1739-40]





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Fantasias for Solo Flute, TWV 40:2-13 [1733]





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Overture in B flat, TWV 55:B5, "The Nations"





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Overture-Suite for Recorder, Strings and Basso Continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Overture-Suite in F, TWV 55:F11, "Alster"





Nereffid said:


> Telemann: Trumpet Concerto in D, TWV 51: D7





Highwayman said:


> Urspruch: Cello Sonata in D, op. 29 [1893]





Trout said:


> Vivier: Kopernikus [1979-80]





science said:


> Weir: The Welcome Arrival of Rain [2002]





Trout said:


> Wuorinen: Genesis [1989]


I've added all of these, getting us to 334 on the bottom tier and (I believe) a total of 5080 works.


----------



## Trout

Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]


----------



## calvinpv

Billone: Equilibrio.Cerchio [2014]


----------



## mmsbls

Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]


----------



## Highwayman

Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]


----------



## Trout

Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]


----------



## mmsbls

Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima


----------



## science

Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 7th tier -- where we had fifteen voters, the most ever so far -- selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 5th tier: 
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

I didn't plan to move anything up two tiers here. Usually we don't skip tiers this near to the top. But SMP just blew away everything else, so that deserves to be acknowledged.

To move up 1 to the 6th tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" [1818]
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104 [1895]
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 [1890]
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde [1909]
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492 [1786]
Schubert: Winterreise, D. 911 [1827]

To remain on the 7th tier:
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 [1806/7]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111 [1822]
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130 and the Große Fuge, op. 133 [1826-7]
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1826]
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 [1791]
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden" [1824]

To move down to the 8th tier:
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 8th tier - to Mar 14
The 21st tier - to Mar 11 
The 36th tier - to Mar 12 
The 50th tier - to Mar 13
The 74th tier - to Mar 9 
The 88th tier - to Mar 15 
The 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 10* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

The 102nd tier will not have a third round.


----------



## calvinpv

Billone: ITI KE MI [1995]


----------



## Highwayman

Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, Op. 39 [1938]


----------



## Trout

Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]


----------



## Highwayman

Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]


----------



## calvinpv

Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 74th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 72nd tier: 
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D [1945]

To move up 1 to the 73rd tier: 
Beethoven: Cello Sonata #5 in D, op. 102/2 [1815]
Berg: Pieces (4) for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 [1913]
Brahms: Geistliches Lied (Sacred Song), op. 30 [1856]
Copland: Rodeo [1942]
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65 [1883]
Froberger: Lamentation on the Death of Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 [c. 1657]
Haydn: Piano Trio #45 in E-flat, Hob. XV/29 [1797 or before]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 36 [1925]
Kancheli: Liturgy for Viola and Orchestra, "Mourned by the Wind" [1989]
Martinů: Symphony #4, H. 305 [1945]
Martinů: Symphony #5, H. 310 [1946]
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384 [1782]
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17 [1903]
Raff: Symphony #3 in F, op. 153 "Im Walde (In the Forest)" [1869]
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges [1925]
Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30 [18th cent.]
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118 [1814]
Schumann: Papillons, op. 2 [1831]
Stravinsky: Octet for Wind Instruments [1923]
Walton: Violin Concerto [1939]

To remain on the 74th tier: 
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat [1862]
Barber: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor, op.26 [1949]
Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56 [1915]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #11 in B-flat, op. 22 [1800]
Boulez: Messagesquisse [1976]
Cherubini: String Quartet #1 in E-flat [by 1814]
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 [1824]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365 [1777]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545 [1788]
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201 [1774]
Pierné: Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12 [1887]
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19 [1901]
Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45 [1969]
Rorem: Symphony #3 [1958]
Saint-Saens: Piano Concerto #4 in C minor, op. 44 [1875]
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46 [1947]
Sibelius: The Wood-Nymph, op. 15 [1895]
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody #1 [1906; rev. 1914]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #9 in E minor [1957]
Xenakis: Pithoprakta [1956]

To move down 1 to the 75th tier: 
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38 [1936]


----------



## science

Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 8th tier - to Mar 14
The 21st tier - to Mar 11 
The 36th tier - to Mar 12 
The 50th tier - to Mar 13
The 88th tier - to Mar 15 
The 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 10* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

The 102nd tier will close later today and it will not have a third round.


----------



## Highwayman

Köksal: Shiftings [2014]


----------



## Trout

Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 102nd tier selected the following works:

To move up 3 to the 99th tier: 
Berio: Sequenza V for trombone [1966]
Berio: Sequenza VI for viola [1967]
Birtwistle: The Minotaur [2008]
Bryars: The Sinking of the Titanic [1969]
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #1 in E-flat [c. 1811]
Glass: Mad Rush [1979]
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos [2000]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Saariaho: Orion [2002]
Takemitsu: And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind [1992]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Vivier: Zipangu [1980]

To move up 2 to the 100th tier:
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places [2011]
Alfvén: Symphony #1 in F minor, op. 7 [1897]
Alfvén: Symphony #5 in A minor, op. 54 [1942-53]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Bach, J. Christoph: Lamento "Ach, daß ich Wassers gnug hätte" [17th century]
Bantock: Omar Khayyám [1909]
Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 1/2 [1795]
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen' for cello and piano, WoO 46 [1801]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs [1942]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Casella: Symphony #3 (Sinfonia), op. 63 [1939-40]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Cavalli: Eliogabalo [1667]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dove: In Damascus [2016]
Dusapin: String Quartet #3 [1993]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #1 in D major, op. 23 [1875]
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, op. 118 [1921]
Fauré: Mirages, op. 113 [1919]
Finnissy: The History of Photography in Sound [1995-2001]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Geminiani: 12 Concerti grossi after Corelli's op. 5 [1726]
Gubaidulina: Lyre of Orpheus [2006]
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]
Haas, G. F.: Violin Concerto [1998]
Handel: Alexander's Feast, HWV 75 [1736]
Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7 [1711]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C major [1763]
Hoddinott: Noctis Equi, op. 132 [1989]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Hosokawa: Utsurohi [1986]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C major "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Krebs: Clavier-Übung I, KWV 500-512 [c. 1744]
Lassus: Missa super Dixit Joseph [between 1564 and 1572]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lully: Persée, LWV 60 [1682]
Martinů: La revue de cuisine [1927]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Mendelssohn: The Fair Melusine Overture, op. 32 [1834]
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Raff: Piano Trio #4 in D major, op. 158 [1870]
Raff: Symphony #7 in B-flat, op. 201 "In den Alpen" [1875]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Reger: Piano Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 113 [1910]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Saygun: Violin Concerto, op. 44 [1967]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Smyth: Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra in A [1926]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat major "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 48, including "Freundliche Vision" and "Winterweihe" [1900]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Torelli: Concerti Grossi (12) with a Pastorale, op. 8 [1709]
Vasks: Concerto for English Horn [1989]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Widmann: Viola Concerto [2015]
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]

To move up 1 to the 101st tier: 
Adams: Road Movies [1995]
Adams: The Wound Dresser [1989]
Alwyn: Symphony #3 [1955-56]
Andreae: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, op. 14 [1908]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Antill: Corroboree [1946]
Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Babbitt: Piano Concerto #2 [1998]
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2 [1952-53]
Bach, W. F.: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 "Dissonant" [probably 1733-46]
Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769 [1747]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Bantock: Hebridean Symphony [1915]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #1 [1995]
Beethoven: Fantasia in G minor, op. 77 [1809]
Beethoven: The Consecration of the House Overture, op. 124 [1822]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #1 in D, op. 12/1 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 12/2 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 12/3 [1798]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #6 in A, op. 30/1 [1802]
Berio: Concerto for Two Pianos [1973]
Berkeley: Guitar Concerto, op. 88 [1974]
Birtwistle: Theseus Game [2003]
Bloch: Helvetia [1929]
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Bloch: String Quartet #5 [1956]
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 72, including "Alte Liebe" and "O kühler Wald" [1876-77]
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecelia [1942]
Britten: Violin Concerto, op. 15 [1939]
Børresen: Symphony #2 in A, op. 7 "The Ocean" [1904]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles [2016]
Chopin: Allegro de Concert, op. 46 [1841]
Cras: Piano Quintet [1922]
Czernowin: MAIM [2006]
Danzi: Wind Quintets, Op. 56 [1821]
Daquin: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1735]
Daugherty: Trail of Tears for flute and orchestra [2010]
Debussy: Images Oubliees [1894]
Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97 [1901]
Diamond: Symphony #3 [1945]
Dusapin: String Quartet #5 [2005]
Dusapin: String Quartet #6 "Hinterland" [2009]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dvořák: String Quartet #11 in C major, op. 61 [1881]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 10 [1873/87-89]
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Erkin: Violin Concerto [1946-7]
Farrenc: Flute Trio in E minor, op. 45 [1857]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Fauré: Preludes (9) for Piano, op. 103 [1910]
Fayrfax: Magnificat "Regale" (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 [1889-91]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Frühling: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 40 [1925?]
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2 [1937]
Gipps: Horn Concerto, op. 58 [1968]
Glass, L.: Symphony #3 in D, op. 30 "Forest Symphony" [1901]
Golijov: Tenebrae [2000]
Gordon: Weather [1997]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Haas, G. F.: ... und ... [2008-2009]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #3 "In iij. Noct." [2001]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Handel: Belshazzar, HWV 61 [1745]
Handel: Rodelina, HWV 19 [1725]
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 [1713]
Hanson: Elegy in Memory of My Friend Serge Koussevitsky, op. 44 [1956]
Hanson: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 21 "Nordic" [1922]
Harvey: String Quartet #4 with live electronics [2003]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Herzogenberg: Symphony #2 in B-flat major, op. 70 [1889]
Hindemith: Viola Sonata in F, op. 11/4 [1919]
Holst: Hymns (9) from the Rig Veda (Vedic Hymns), op. 24 [1907-8]
Holst: Japanese Suite, op. 33 [1915]
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 [1916]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Ireland: Legend for piano and orchestra [1933]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]
Ives: Piano Trio [1911]
Janáček: The Eternal Gospel [1914]
Jolivet: Chant de Linos [1944]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F major, op. 44 [1909]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 44 [1945]
Kabeláč: Cello Sonata, op. 9 [1941]
Kilar: Krzesany [1974]
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Kurtág: Fin de Partie [2018]
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Ligeti: Ramifications [1968-1969]
Lilburn: Aotearoa Overture [1940]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Lloyd: Symphony #7 "Proserpine" [1959]
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Lully: Acis et Galatée [1686]
Lully: Quare Fremuerunt, LWV 67 [1685]
Medtner: Sonata-Ballade in F-sharp, op. 27 [1912-14]
Melartin: Symphony #4 in E major "Summer Symphony", op. 80 [1912]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #3 in B minor, op. 3 [1825]
Mennin: Symphony #7 "Variation-symphony" [1963]
Mimaroğlu: La Ruche [1968]
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 [1782]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003]
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1903]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Nowowiejski: Organ Symphonies (9), op. 45 [c. 1929-31]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Paderewski: Symphony in B minor "Polonia" [1909]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Penderecki: Fonogrammi [1961]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #2 in E-flat "Sunnanfärd" ("The Journey of Southerly Winds") [1910]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #4 in A major "Holmia" [1929]
Pettersson: Symphony #10 [1972]
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke (5 Pieces for Orchestra) [1997]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Rawsthorne: Symphony #3 [1964]
Reger: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue in E minor, op. 127 [1913]
Reger: String Quartet #3 in D minor, op. 74 [1903]
Reich: Come Out [1966]
Rihm: Kein Firmament [1988]
Rochberg: String Quartet #4 [1977]
Rochberg: String Quartet #5 [1978]
Rochberg: String Quartet #6 [1978]
Rouse: Concert de Gaudi for Guitar and Orchestra
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Saygun: Symphony #3, op. 39 [1960]
Scarlatti, D.: Iste confessor [by 1715]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208 [18th cent.]
Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles" for 16 strings [1966]
Scelsi: Okanagon for harp, tamtam & double bass [1968]
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul [1950]
Schnittke: Symphony #4 [1983]
Schnittke: Symphony #7 [1993]
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]
Schubert: Lazarus, D. 689 [1820]
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 [1821]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Scott: Cello Concerto [1937]
Scott: Symphony #3 "The Muses" [1937]
Sessions: String Quartet #2 [1951]
Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra [1947]
Shaw: Blueprint [2016]
Shcherbachov: Nonet for 7 instruments, voice and dancer, op. 10 [1919]
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, op. 145 (and 145a)
Smith, A.M.: Symphony #1 in C minor [1863]
Soler: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto [2014]
Stockhausen: Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light) [1991]
Stockhausen: Donnerstag aus Licht (Thursday from Light) [1980]
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light) [1997]
Stockhausen: Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light) [1983]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 17, including "Ständchen" [1887]
Stravinsky: Movements for Piano and Orchestra [1958-1959]
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon [1967]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Sviridov: The Snowstorm, musical illustrations after Pushkin [1975]
Thomson: Five Songs From William Blake [1951]
Thomson: String Quartet #2 [1937, rev. 1957]
Tubin: Symphony #6 [1953-54]
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor [1873]
Vivier: Bouchara [1981]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Wilbye: Weep, weep, mine eyes [1598]


----------



## mmsbls

Muhly: Fast Patterns [2016]


----------



## science

Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]


----------



## calvinpv

Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]


----------



## Highwayman

Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]


----------



## science

Coates, G.: Symphony #10 "Drones of Druids on Celtic Ruins" [1989]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 36th tier chose the following works:

To move up 2 to the 34th tier: 
Bach: Clavier-Übung III [German Organ Mass, 1739]
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795 [1823]

To move up 1 to the 35th tier: 
Bach: Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801 [1723]
Brahms: Fantasias (7), op. 116 [1892]
Chopin: Polonaises [1817-1846], including the Polonaise-fantaisie in A-flat, op. 61 [1846]
Debussy: Jeux, L 126 [1913]
Finzi: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40 [1955]
Ives: The Unanswered Question [1908]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80 [1847]
Puccini: Tosca [1900]
Ravel: Miroirs [1905]
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians [1976]
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung, op. 24 [1889]
Wagner: Tannhäuser [1845]

To remain on the 36th tier: 
Bartók: String Quartet #2, Sz. 67 [1917]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90 [1814]
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor [1816]
Chopin: Waltzes [1824-1849]
Dukas: L'Apprenti Sorcier [1897]
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58 [1877]
Franck: Symphony in D minor [1888]
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F [1925]
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515 [1787]
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32 [1903, 1910]
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898 [1828]
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9 [1835]

To move down 1 to the 37th tier: 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784 [1823]
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47 [1842]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 21st tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 20th tier: 
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 565 [c. 1704?]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight" [1801]
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24 [1861]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 [1611]
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez [1939]
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71 [1892]

To remain on the 21st tier: 
Beethoven: "Triple" Concerto for violin, cello, and piano in C, op. 56 [1805]
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas [c. 1676]
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, op. 43 [1934]
Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935 [1827]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894 [1826]
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra, op. 30 [1896]

To move down 1 to the 22nd tier: 
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 8th tier - to Mar 14
The 22nd tier - to Mar 18
The 50th tier - to Mar 13
The 88th tier - to Mar 15 
The new 102nd tier, round one - to Mar 14* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

I'm going to take it a little easy on creating new threads for a few days so that we have extra time to work on our votes on the 102nd tier.


----------



## Trout

Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]


----------



## mmsbls

Mustonen: Nonet No. 2 [2000]


----------



## Nereffid

Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]


----------



## Highwayman

Kalliwoda: Symphony #6 in F, op. 132 [1843]


----------



## Trout

Haas, G. F.: Trombone Concerto [2016]


----------



## science

Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 50th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 48th tier: 
Gubaidulina: Offertorium [1980; rev. 1982, 1986]
Martinů: Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques" [1953]

To move up 1 to the 49th tier: 
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in G minor, BWV 542 "Great" [c. 1714-20?]
Berlioz: Les Troyens, op. 29 [1863]
Bernstein: West Side Story [1957]
Biber: Battalia à 10 [1673]
Boulez: Sur Incises [1998]
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass) [before 1520]
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto [1970]
Ligeti: Requiem [1965]
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299 [1778]
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593 [1790]
Murail: Gondwana [1980]
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102 [1957]

To remain on the 50th tier: 
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62 [1807]
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21 [1800]
Bliss: A Color Symphony, op. 24 [1922]
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33, including the Four Sea Interludes [1945]
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres [1670s to c. 1690]
Grieg: Elegiac Melodies, op. 34/2 "The Last Spring" [1880]
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military" [1793-4]
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor [1940]
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K. 397 [1804]
Schumann: Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20 [1839]
Shostakovich: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54 [1939]

To move down 1 to the 51st tier: 
Haydn: Symphony #97 in C [1792]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 8th tier - to Mar 14
The 22nd tier - to Mar 18
The 88th tier - to Mar 15 
The new 102nd tier, round one - to Mar 14* 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

I'm going to take it a little easy on creating new threads for a few days so that we have extra time to work on our votes on the 102nd tier.


----------



## science

A little early on my nomination for tomorrow: 

Wuorinen: New York Notes (1982)


----------



## mmsbls

Martin: Pavane Couleur Du Temps [1920]


----------



## Nereffid

Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]


----------



## Trout

Benjamin, G.: Lessons in Love and Violence [2015-17]


----------



## Highwayman

Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 6th tier selected the following works:

To move up to the 5th tier: 
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 [1721] 
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043 [by 1731]
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun) [1894]
Mahler: Symphony #5 [1902] 
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor [1904] 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 "Pathétique" in B minor, op. 74 [1893]

To remain on the 6th tier: 
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op. 14 [1830]
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, op. 45 [1868]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960 [1828]
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished" [1822]
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47 [1905]

To move down to the 7th tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 22nd tier - to Mar 18
The 88th tier - to Mar 15 
The new 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 21*. There won't be a third round. 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.

We're a little thin on adventure there, but I'll probably create a new thread later today. However, I'm going to take it a little easy on creating new threads for a few days so that we have extra time to work on our votes on the 102nd tier.


----------



## science

Goates, G.: Symphony #16 "Time Frozen" [1993]


----------



## Highwayman

Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]


----------



## calvinpv

Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]


----------



## mmsbls

Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E Flat Major, Op.44 [1861]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 88th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 86th tier: 
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C, BWV 1061 [1733-4]
Bax: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1922]
Beach: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 150 [1938]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #9 in E, op. 14/1 [1798]
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), op. 89 [1882]
Britten: Billy Budd, op. 50 [1951]
Byrd: The Great Service [before 1606]
Chin: Clarinet Concerto [2014]
Fauré: Fantasie for piano & orchestra, op. 111 [1918]
Lindberg: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Martinů: Fantasia for Theremin, Oboe, String Quartet and Piano, H. 301 [1944]
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 [1780]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83 [1949]
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa [1999]
Silvestrov: Symphony #5 [1982]
Tallis: If Ye Love Me [1565]

To move up 1 to the 87th tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar" [13th cent.]
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 [1944]
Bloch: String Quartet #2 [1945]
Brahms: Chorale Preludes (11), op. 122 [1896]
Carter: Night Fantasies [1980]
Carter: Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello, and Harpsichord [1952]
Diepenbrock: Im grossen Schweigen, five songs for baritone and orchestra [1906]
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28 [1940]
Glass: Violin Concerto #1 [1987]
Handel: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day, HWV 76 [1739]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 4, HWV 289-294 [1735-6]
Handel: Organ Concertos, op. 7, HWV 306-311 [1740-51]
Handel: Samson, HWV 57 [1743]
Holst: St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2 [1922]
Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher (Joan of Arc at the Stake) [1938]
Ives: Violin Sonata #4 "Children's Day at Camp Meeting" [1916]
Janáček: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen (The Diary of One Who Disappeared) [1921]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat [1824]
Messiaen: Réveil des Oiseaux [1953]
Nielsen: Flute Concerto [1926]
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen [1997]
Poulenc: Tel jour, telle nuit [1937]
Rameau: Les Boréades [1763]
Reger: Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46 [1900]
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 [1824]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #2, op. 71 [1985]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #9 in B, D. 575 [1817]
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici (On Concentric Poems) [1988]
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam [1982]
Steffani: Stabat Mater [c. 1727]
Torke: Color Music [1985 to 1988]
Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers" [1964]

To remain on the 88th tier: 
Adams: The Death of Klinghoffer [1991]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75 [1921]
Beethoven: Mass in C, op. 86 [1807]
Berio: Sequenza IV for piano [1966]
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2 [1820]
Delibes: Sylvia [1876]
Franck: Prélude, aria et final, op. 23 [1887]
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators, op. 68 [1897]
Godowsky: Studies on Chopin's Études [1894-1914]
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24 [1876]
Haydn: Symphony #8 in G "Le Soir" [1761]
Lehár: Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow) [1905]
Penderecki: Credo [1998]
Penderecki: Polish Requiem [1984]
Poulenc: Motets (4) pour le temps de Noël [1952]
Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3 [1892]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G [1927]
Reicha: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 89 [c. 1820]
Röntgen: Piano Concerto #2 in D, op. 18 [1879]
Rossini: La Cenerentola [1817]
Rossini: La Gazza Ladra (The Thieving Magpie) [1817]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #11 in F minor, D. 625 [1818]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6 [1892]
Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover), op. 14 [1912]
Stravinsky: Orpheus [1848]
Suppé: Dichter und Bauer (Poet and Peasant) Overture [1846]
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1 [1884]
Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, op. 67 [1889, 1891]
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis [c. 1943]
Vaughan Williams: Dona Nobis Pacem [1936]
Verdi: La Forza del Destino [1862]
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D, RV 93 [1730s]
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus, RV 608 [c. 1717]
Volans: String Quartet #1 "White Man Sleeps" [1986]
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins) [1933]

To move down 1 to the 89th tier: 
Hovhaness: The Prayer of Saint Gregory [1946]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 22nd tier - to Mar 18
The 37th tier - to Mar 21
The new 102nd tier, round two - to Mar 21*. This is now the 103rd tier, and there won't be a third round. 

*This is part of an ascending cycle, meaning that when we finish this tier we'll next do the tier above it. The others are in descending cycles.


----------



## Trout

Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]


----------



## Nereffid

Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for solo viola, "Hommage à Paganini", op. 55


----------



## mmsbls

Mosonyi: String Sextet [1844]


----------



## science

Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]


----------



## Highwayman

Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]


----------



## Trout

Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]


----------



## Nereffid

Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]


----------



## mmsbls

Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]


----------



## Highwayman

Riisager: Trumpet Concertino, op. 29 [1933]


----------



## science

Vladigerov: Bulgarian Rhapsody (Vardar Rhapsody) [1922; orch. 1928]


----------



## Nereffid

Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]


----------



## mmsbls

Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]


----------



## Trout

Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]


----------



## calvinpv

Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, op. 19 [1924]


----------



## Nereffid

Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]


----------



## Highwayman

Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 22nd tier selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 20th tier: 
Wagner: Parsifal [1882]

To move up 1 to the 21st tier: 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest" [1802]
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40 [1865]
Schnittke: Piano Quintet [1976]
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57 [1940]
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112 [1926]
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms [1930]

To remain on the 22nd tier: 
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica" [1954]
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 [1922]
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, op. 4 [1899]
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde" [1824]
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485 [1816]
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43 [1936]

To move down 1 to the 23rd tier: 
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]


----------



## Nereffid

Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25 no. 5 [1790]


----------



## mmsbls

Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]


----------



## Highwayman

Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]


----------



## science

Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]


----------



## Nereffid

Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]


----------



## Highwayman

Pedersøn: Pratum Spirituale [c. 1620]


----------



## science

Here we go, folks. Here are the results of our votes on "the new 102nd tier," which has in the meantime become the 103rd tier.

Up 3 to the 100th tier: 
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha [or "Jonatha" or "Jonathan"] "Dolorum solatium" [12th century]
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bantock: Hebridean Symphony [1915]
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta [1918 or earlier]
Bax: Nympholept [1915]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Benjamin, G.: Written on Skin [2012]
Berwald: Piano Quintet #2 in A [1857]
Bloch: Piano Quintet #2 [1957]
Boccherini: String Quintet in C minor, op. 31/4, G. 328
Cage: Imaginary Landscape #1 [1939]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Moniot d'Arras: Ce fut en mai [13th century]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Rutter: Requiem [1985]
Saunders: Skin [2016]
Saygun: String Quartet #3, op. 43 [1966]
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul [1950]
Schmidt: Symphony #2 in E flat [1911-1913]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista [1675]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 17, including "Ständchen" [1887]
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon [1967]

Up 2 to the 101st tier: 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Anonymous (compiled by Hermann Pötzlinger): The Mensural Codex of St. Emmeram [15th century]
Auber: Fra Diavolo, ou L'hôtellerie de Terracine [1830]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2 [1952-53]
Bach, W. F.: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 "Dissonant" [probably 1733-46]
Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen" [1723]
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine [c. 1600]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Barrett, R.: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]
Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97 [1931]
Berkeley: Guitar Concerto, op. 88 [1974]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Bloch: String Quartet #5 [1956]
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Brahms: Scherzo in E flat minor, op. 4 [1851]
Britten: Les Illuminations
Brouwer: Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco"
Bull: Walsingham (from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book)
Caccini, F.: La liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola d'Alcina [1625]
Cardew: Treatise
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Czernowin: MAIM [2006]
Daugherty: Trail of Tears for flute and orchestra [2010]
Davies: Farewell to Stromness [1980]
Debussy: Images Oubliees [1894]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor [1897]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Duparc: Extase [1874]
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dusapin: Trombone Concerto "Watt" [1994]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dvořák: String Quartet #11 in C, op. 61 [1881]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Einhorn: Voices of Light [1994]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109 [1917]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 1, including "Le papillon et la fleur" [1869, 1871]
Feldman: Triadic Memories [1981]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Fujikura: prism spectra [2009]
Golijov: Tenebrae [2000]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Handel: Belshazzar, HWV 61 [1745]
Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70 [1752]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]
Harrison, L.: Piano Concerto [1985]
Harvey: String Quartet #4 with live electronics [2003]
Hindemith: Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main" [1936]
Holbrooke: Clarinet Quintet #2 in G minor, op. 27 "Ligeia" [1910; rev. 1939, c. 1956]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #3 "Grido" [2001]
Lilburn: Aotearoa Overture [1940]
Lloyd: Symphony #7 "Proserpine" [1959]
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Ludford: Missa Benedicta [before 1557]
Lully: Acis et Galatée [1686]
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games) [1991]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Lyadov: A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32 [1893]
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi [1955]
Marshall: Fog Tropes [1981]
Monteverdi: Scherzi musicali cioè arie et madrigali (including Zefiro Torna) [1632]
Moravec: Tempest Fantasy [2003]
Mouton: Ave Maria gemma virginum [1510s]
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus [1521]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 [1782]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Obukhov: Le livre de la vie [1926]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma [1966]
Piston: Symphony #2 [1943]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Rautavaara: Percussion Concerto "Incantations" [2008]
Rawsthorne: Symphony #3 [1964]
Reger: String Quartet #3 in D minor, op. 74 [1903]
Saariaho: Io [1987]
Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics [1996]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Scott: Symphony #3 "The Muses" [1937]
Scriabin: Etudes (3), op. 65 [1912]
Scriabin: Poèmes [1903-1914]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]
Stockhausen: Mantra [1970]
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra [1929]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Takemitsu: Nostalghia [1987]
Telemann: Brockes Passion, TWV 5:1
Thibaut IV: Chançon ferai car talent m'en est pris [1234 or earlier]
Vivaldi: Credo, RV 591 [c. 1713-17]
Vivier: Bouchara [1981]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]
Wolpe: String Quartet [1969]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

Up 1 to the 102nd tier: 
Adams: Dr. Atomic [2005]
Adams: Road Movies [1995]
Adams: Scheherazade.2 [2014]
Aho: Symphony #9 for trombone and orchestra [1994]
Alwyn: Symphony #3 [1955-56]
Antheil: Symphony #4 [1942]
Antill: Corroboree [1946]
Auerbach: Symphony #1 "Chimera" [2006]
Bacarisse: Concertino for Guitar & Orchestra in A minor, op.72 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt" [1725]
Bach: Cantata #16 "Herr Gott, dich loben wir" [1726]
Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225 [probably c. 1727]
Bantock: Thalaba, the Destroyer [1900]
Barber: Souvenirs for piano 4-hands or orchestra, op. 28 [1953]
Bartók: Bagatelles (14), Sz. 38 [1908]
Bax: Piano Quintet in G minor [1915]
Beach: Romance for Violin and Piano, op. 23 [1893]
Beamish: Viola Concerto #1 [1995]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #1 in E-flat, op. 1/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Rondos (2) for piano, op. 51 [c. 1796-8]
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 [1798]
Bennett: Piano Concerto #5 in F minor [1836]
Berio: Concerto for Two Pianos [1973]
Bloch: Avodath Hakodesh (Sacred Service)
Bloch: String Quartet #3 [1952]
Boëllmann: Symphony in F, op. 24
Boughton: The Immortal Hour [1912]
Boulez: Éclat/Multiples [1970]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 2 [1853]
Brahms: Romances from Tieck's Liebesgeschichte der schönen Magelone, op. 33
Brahms: Songs (4), op. 96, including "Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht" and "Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen" [1884]
Bridge: Violin Sonata, H.183
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecelia [1942]
Britten: Lachrymae (Reflections on a Song of John Dowland), op. 48
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Britten: Phaedra, op. 93
Britten: Violin Concerto, op. 15 [1939]
Busnois: Anthoni usque limina [15th century]
Børresen: Symphony #2 in A, op. 7 "The Ocean" [1904]
Cage: Etudes Australes [1975]
Carbonelli: Sonate da camera, #1-6
Casella: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1905-06]
Catoire: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 28 [1914]
Cendo: Introduction aux ténèbres [2009]
Chin: Le Chant des Enfants des Étoiles [2016]
Chopin: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 8 [1829]
Coates, E.: London Suite [1933]
Copland: Old American Songs
Coulthard: Piano Concerto [1960, rev. 1967]
Couperin: Versets (4) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy
Cras: Piano Quintet [1922]
d'Albert: Tiefland
Danzi: Wind Quintets, Op. 56 [1821]
Daquin: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1735]
Davies: Trumpet Concerto
Davies: Worldes Blis
Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97 [1901]
Debussy: Proses lyriques, L 84 [1893]
Debussy: Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131 [1915]
Debussy: Tarantelle styrienne (Danse), L 69 [1890]
Delius: Paris - The Song of a Great City [1900]
Dusapin: String Quartet #5 [2005]
Dusapin: String Quartet #6 "Hinterland" [2009]
Dusapin: String Quartet #7 "OpenTime"[2009]
Dvořák: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 10 [1873/87-89]
Dvořák: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 13 [1874]
Dyson: Violin Concerto [1942]
Eben: Landscapes of Patmos [1984-5]
Eberl: Piano Concerto in E-flat, op. 40 [1803]
Elgar: Scenes from the Bavarian Highlands, op. 27 [1896]
Englund: Cello Concerto [1954]
Farrenc: Flute Trio in E minor, op. 45 [1857]
Fauré: Duets (2) for two sopranos, op. 10 [1873]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 18, including "Nell" and "Automne" [1878]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 51, including "Au cimetière" and "Spleen" [1888, 1890]
Fayrfax: Magnificat "Regale" (from the Eton Choirbook) [c. 1500]
Fibich: Hippodamia, opp. 31-33 [1889-91]
Field: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, H. 32 [1811]
Françaix: Divertissement for oboe, clarinet and bassoon [1947]
Froberger: Suite #30 (Partita) in A minor, FbWV 630 [mid-17th century]
Frühling: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 40 [1925?]
Gilson: La mer, four symphonic sketches [1892]
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2 [1937]
Giuliani: Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124
Glass, L.: Symphony #3 in D, op. 30 "Forest Symphony" [1901]
Glass: Concerto Fantasy for Two Timpanists and Orchestra
Golijov: Ainadamar [2003]
Gordon: Weather [1997]
Górecki: Kleines Requiem für eine Polka, op. 66 [1993]
Gretchaninov: Symphony #5, op. 153 [1936]
Griffes: Roman Sketches, op. 7 [1916]
Guilmant: Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42 [1875]
Guiot de Dijon: Chanterai por mon corage
Haas, G. F.: ... und ... [2008-2009]
Hakola: Clarinet Concerto [2001]
Handel: Orlando, HWV 31 [1733]
Handel: Rodelina, HWV 19 [1725]
Handel: Semele, HWV 58 [1744]
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 [1713]
Hartmann J. P. E.: Vølvens spådom [1872]
Hauer: Nomos, op. 19 [1919]
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F [1774-9]
Haydn: Symphony #76 in E-flat [1782]
Haydn: Symphony #79 in F [1784]
Herzogenberg: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 70 [1889]
Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, op. 30 [1923, rev. 1954]
Hindemith: Viola Sonata in F, op. 11/4 [1919]
Hindemith: Violin Concerto [1939]
Holmboe: Viola Concerto, op. 189 [1992]
Holst: Beni Mora, op. 29/1 [1910]
Holst: Savitri, op. 25 [1916]
Hristić: The Legend of Ohrid [1947]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #4 in E op. 110 [1814]
Ireland: Legend for piano and orchestra [1933]
Ireland: Sea Fever [1913]
Janáček: The Eternal Gospel [1914]
Juon: Piano Quintet #2 in F, op. 44 [1909]
Kabalevsky: Cello Sonata in B-flat, op. 71 [1962]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 8 [1928]
Kabalevsky: String Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 44 [1945]
Keuris: Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra
Kilar: Angelus [1984]
Kilar: Krzesany [1974]
Kodallı: Cello Concerto, op. 28
Korngold: Piano Quintet in E, op. 15 [1921-22]
Kurtág: Fin de Partie [2018]
Lachenmann: Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung) [1982-4]
Lalo: Concerto russe, op. 29
Landini: Gram piant' a gli ochi, greve doglia al core [14th century]
Lassus: Tristis est anima mea [1565]
Leifs: Hafís, op. 63 [1965]
Ligeti: Ramifications [1968-1969]
Ligeti: San Francisco Polyphony [1973-1974]
Lindberg: Related Rocks [1997]
Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables [1990]
Manchicourt: Laudate Dominum [1539]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #2, H 286 [1941]
Martinů: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Orchestra [1952-53]
Medtner: Sonata-Ballade in F-sharp, op. 27 [1912-14]
Mendelssohn: Clarinet Sonata in E-flat [1824]
Mendelssohn: Overture "Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine" (The Fair Melusine Overture) in F, op. 32 [1833]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #3 in B minor, op. 3 [1825]
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine [1864]
Moeran: Rhapsody #3 in F-sharp for piano and orchestra [1943]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #32 in B-flat, K. 454 [1784]
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes [2003]
Neuwirth: Le Encantadas o le avventure nel mare delle meraviglie [2014-5]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #2 in E, "Symphony of Joy," op. 19 [1907-09]
Nielsen: Commotio, op. 58 [1931]
Nielsen: Moderen, especially Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting) [1921]
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life) [1966]
Nordheim: Epitaffio [1963; rev. 1977]
Novak: In the Tatra Mountains, op. 26 [1907]
Nowowiejski: Organ Symphonies (9), op. 45 [c. 1929-31]
Nystroem: Symphony #6 "Sinfonia Tramontana" [1965]
Nørgård: Voyage into the Golden Screen [1968]
Paderewski: Symphony in B minor "Polonia" [1909]
Palestine: Strumming Music [1975]
Palestrina: Missa ***** sum [c. 1590]
Parmegiani: La Création du Monde [1982-4]
Pejačević: Piano Quintet in B minor, op. 40 [1915-18]
Penderecki: Fonogrammi [1961]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #2 in E-flat, "Sunnanfärd" ("The Journey of Southerly Winds") [1910]
Pettersson: Symphony #15 [1978]
Pettersson: Vox Humana [1974]
Piccinini: Intavolatura di liuto et di chitarrone [c. 1623]
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke (5 Pieces for Orchestra) [1997]
Price: Mississippi River Suite [1934]
Raff: Cello Concerto #2 in G [1876]
Rameau: Platée [1745]
Reger: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue in E minor, op. 127 [1913]
Reich: Come Out [1966]
Rheinberger: 12 Monologues, op. 162 [1890]
Rochberg: String Quartet #6 [1978]
Rózsa: Cello Concerto, op. 32 [1967-68]
Saariaho: Circle Map [2012]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 119 [1902]
Saint-Saëns: Le rouet d'Omphale, op. 31 [1871]
Satie: Parade [1917]
Saygun: Symphony #3, op. 39 [1960]
Scarlatti, D.: Iste confessor [by 1715]
Scelsi: Anagamin "The one who is faced with a choice between going back and refusing to go on" for strings [1965]
Scelsi: Ohoi "The Creative Principles" for 16 strings [1966]
Scelsi: Okanagon for harp, tamtam & double bass [1968]
Schnittke: Symphony #4 [1983]
Schnittke: Symphony #7 [1993]
Schoenberg: Wind Quintet, op. 26 [1923-4]
Schubert: Suleika I, D. 720 [1821]
Schumann: Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80 [1847]
Sciarrino: Quaderno di strada [2003]
Scott: Cello Concerto [1937]
Sessions: String Quartet #2 [1951]
Shapero: Symphony for Classical Orchestra [1947]
Shaw: Blueprint [2016]
Shcherbachov: Nonet for 7 instruments, voice and dancer, op. 10 [1919]
Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti, op. 145 (and 145a)
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #4 in A minor, op. 141 "The Fisherman of Loch Neagh and what he saw" [1913]
Steen-Andersen: Piano Concerto [2014]
Still: Symphony #2 "Song of a New Race" [1937]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 39, including "Befreit" [1898]
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance [1879]
Sviridov: The Snowstorm, musical illustrations after Pushkin [1975]
Takemitsu: How Slow the Wind [1991]
Tcherepnin, A.: Piano Concerto #4, op. 78 "Fantaisie" [1947]
Thomson: String Quartet #2 [1937, rev. 1957]
Tubin: Symphony #6 [1953-54]
Wagner: Rienzi [1847]
Webern: Bagatelles (6) for String Quartet op. 9 [1913]
Webern: Quartet for violin, clarinet, tenor saxophone and piano, op. 22 [1930]
Welmers: Laudate Dominum [1979]
Welmers: Sequens [1979]
Yoshimatsu: White Landscapes for flute, harp, cello, and string orchestra, op. 47a [1991]
Zweers: Symphony #3 in B-flat "To my Fatherland" [1907]

All other works remain on the 103rd tier; we didn't move down any.


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 37th tier - to Mar 21 (extended by one day to the 22nd)
The 52nd tier - to Mar 27
The 90th tier - to Mar 26


----------



## Nereffid

Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]


----------



## mmsbls

Martin: Pavane Couleur Du Temps [1920]


----------



## Highwayman

Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Röntgen: Bassoon Sonata in A-flat minor [1929]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 37th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 36th tier: 
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817 [1722-5]
Berio: Sinfonia [1968]
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, op. 7 [1841]
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82 [1881]
Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87 [1882]
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes [11th century]
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D. 957 [1828]

To remain on the 37th tier: 
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32 [1894]
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831 [1735]
Bach: Trio Sonatas for organ, BWV 525-530 [c. 1730]
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16 [1834]
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135 [1915]
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137 [1915]
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124 [1849]
Moeran: Cello Concerto [1945]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784 [1823]
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 [1837]
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47 [1842]
Shostakovich: Viola Sonata, op. 147 [1975]
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light" [1997]

To move down 1 to the 38th tier:
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring" [1801]
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]


----------



## Highwayman

Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]


----------



## calvinpv

Boulez: Incises [1994, rev. 2001]


----------



## science

Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Benjamin, G.: Lessons in Love and Violence [2015-17]





calvinpv said:


> Benjamin, G.: Palimpsests [1998-2002]





mmsbls said:


> Bennett: Piano Sextet in F sharp minor [1838]





calvinpv said:


> Billone: Equilibrio.Cerchio [2014]





calvinpv said:


> Billone: ITI KE MI [1995]





calvinpv said:


> Billone: Mani.De Leonardis [2004]





calvinpv said:


> Billone: Mani.Matta [2008]





Nereffid said:


> Blow: An Ode on the Death of Mr Henry Purcell [1696]





Nereffid said:


> Bonis: Soir-Matin for piano trio, op. 76 [1907]





Nereffid said:


> Boulanger, L: Clairières dans le ciel [1915]





Trout said:


> Boulanger, L.: Vieille prière bouddhique [1914-17]





calvinpv said:


> Boulez: Incises [1994, rev. 2001]





Highwayman said:


> Burkhard: Violin Concerto #2, op. 69 [1943]





Nereffid said:


> Clementi: Piano sonata in F sharp minor, op. 25 no. 5 [1790]





science said:


> Coates, G.: Among the Asteroids for string quartet [1962]





science said:


> Coates, G.: Piano Quintet [2013]





science said:


> Coates, G.: Symphony #8 "Indian Sounds" for voices and orchestra [1991]





science said:


> Coates, G.: Symphony #10 "Drones of Druids on Celtic Ruins" [1989]





science said:


> Goates, G.: Symphony #16 "Time Frozen" [1993]





mmsbls said:


> Elgar: Chanson de Nuit [1899]





Highwayman said:


> Estévez: Cantata Criolla [1954]





mmsbls said:


> Farrenc: Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano in E-flat, op. 44 [1861]





Highwayman said:


> Fauré: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 117 [1921]





Trout said:


> Ferneyhough: Lemma-Icon-Epigram [1981]





mmsbls said:


> Fung: Piano Concerto "Dreamscapes" [2009]





Highwayman said:


> Glazunov: String Quartet #3 in G, op. 26 "Quatuor Slave" [1886-8]





Trout said:


> Haas, G. F.: Trombone Concerto [2016]





Highwayman said:


> Henze: Royal Winter Music [1975-6, 1979]





Nereffid said:


> Hummel: Piano Sonata #6 in D, op. 106 [1824]





mmsbls said:


> Isaac: Missa Virgo prudentissima





Trout said:


> Jolivet: Concerto for Ondes Martenot and Orchestra [1947]





Highwayman said:


> Kalliwoda: Symphony #6 in F, op. 132 [1843]





Highwayman said:


> Köksal: Shiftings [2014]





science said:


> Lazarof: Tableaux (after Kandinsky) for piano and orchestra [1989]





mmsbls said:


> Martin: Pavane Couleur Du Temps [1920]





Trout said:


> Messiaen: Fête des belles eaux [1937]





Highwayman said:


> Moniuszko: Halka [c. 1847-8, rev. 1857]





mmsbls said:


> Mosonyi: String Sextet [1844]





mmsbls said:


> Muhly: Fast Patterns [2016]





mmsbls said:


> Mustonen: Nonet No. 2 [2000]





Trout said:


> Nono: "Hay que caminar" soñando [1989]





Trout said:


> Nono: No hay caminos, hay que caminar... Andrej Tarkowskij [1987]





Trout said:


> Nordheim: Warszawa [1968]





Nereffid said:


> Ó Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae [1957]





science said:


> Oswald von Wolkenstein: Frölich geschrai so well wir machen, K 93 [15th century]





Highwayman said:


> Pedersøn: Pratum Spirituale [c. 1620]





Nereffid said:


> Purcell: Ten Sonatas in Four Parts [1680]





Highwayman said:


> Riisager: Trumpet Concertino, op. 29 [1933]





science said:


> Rogier (sometimes attrib. to Morley): Laboravi in gemitu meo [16th century]





MrMeatScience said:


> Röntgen: Bassoon Sonata in A-flat minor [1929]





science said:


> Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K. 175 [18th cent.]





mmsbls said:


> Schnittke: Concerto for Piano (Four Hands) and Chamber Orchestra [1988]





MrMeatScience said:


> Schoenberg: Kol Nidre, Op. 39 [1938]





Highwayman said:


> Schumann: Fantasiestücke (3), op. 73 [1849]





Trout said:


> Skalkottas: Piano Concerto #3 [1939]





Highwayman said:


> Stanford: Requiem, op. 63 [1896]





Nereffid said:


> Strozzi: Cantate, ariette e duetti, op. 2 [1651]





Highwayman said:


> Søderlind: Symphony #8, op. 95 "Jean Sibelius in Memoriam" [2004-5]





Highwayman said:


> Traetta: Stabat Mater [c. 1750, rev. 1767]





Nereffid said:


> Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for solo viola, "Hommage à Paganini", op. 55


I'll list this as:

Vieuxtemps: Pieces (6) for Solo Violin, followed by a Capriccio for Solo Viola ("Hommage à Paganini"), op. 55 [1883]

Let me know if you want to change that.



science said:


> Vladigerov: Bulgarian Rhapsody (Vardar Rhapsody) [1922; orch. 1928]





Highwayman said:


> Wellesz: String Quartet #3, op. 25 [1918]





science said:


> Wuorinen: New York Notes [1982]





Highwayman said:


> Yamada: Nagauta Symphony [1934]





calvinpv said:


> Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 3, op. 19 [1924]


I've added all of these! Of course I don't know all of them, but some of them are very good additions.

That gets us to 399 works on the lowest tier, for a total of 5145 works.


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 23rd tier - to Mar 28 
The 52nd tier - to Mar 27
The 90th tier - to Mar 26
The 101st tier, round 1 - to Mar 30


----------



## Highwayman

Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]

Also, I think my addition at #229, _Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]_ was overlooked.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]
> 
> Also, I think my addition at #229, _Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]_ was overlooked.


Thank you! I'm really sorry about that!


----------



## science

Billone: OM.ON [2015]

... .


----------



## science

science said:


> Billone: OM.ON [2015]





Highwayman said:


> Parry: And did those feet in ancient time (Jerusalem) [1916]
> 
> Parry: Songs of Farewell [1916-8]


I'll go ahead and add these right now so I can be sure not to overlook Highwayman's addition!


----------



## mmsbls

Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris Mater


----------



## Highwayman

Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat major, op. 92 [1952]


----------



## Highwayman

Foote: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 32 [1893]


----------



## science

Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988]


----------



## science

So our votes on the 90th tier selected the following works ...

To move up 2 to the 88th tier: 
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings [1975]
Hausegger: Natursymphonie [1911]
Mosolov: Iron Foundry, op. 19 [1927]
Poulenc: Stabat Mater [1950]

To move up 1 to the 89th tier: 
Alnæs: Piano Concerto in D, op. 27 [1913]
Atterberg: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 20 "Sinfonia funèbre" [1922]
Atterberg: Symphony #8 in E minor, op. 48 [1944]
Barraqué: Piano Sonata [1952]
Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor [1902]
Borodin: String Quartet #1 in A [1879]
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 [1915]
Bruckner: Motets, especially Ave Maria, WAB 6 [1861]
Catoire: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 31 [1916]
Decaux: Clairs de lune [1900-1907]
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 [1916]
Goldmark: Rustic Wedding Symphony, op. 26 [1875]
Harrison, L.: Concerto for Organ and Percussion [1972]
Haydn: Piano Trio #43 in C, Hob. XV/27 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury" [1770-1]
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]
Machaut: Je vivroie liement [14th cent.]
Mathias: Harp Concerto, op. 50 [1970]
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E, op. 14 [1824]
Myaskovsky: Symphony #25 in D-flat, op. 69 [1946; rev. 1949]
Nystroem: Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare" [1948]
Panufnik, A.: Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3) [1963]
Penderecki: Violin Concerto #2 "Metamorphosen" [1995]
Reich: Proverb [1995]
Schnittke: (K)ein Sommernachtstraum ((Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream) [1985]
Schuman: Symphony #4 [1941]
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 [1964]
Vaughan Williams: Mystical Songs (5) [1911]
Villa-Lobos: Preludes (5) for guitar [1940]
Wassenaer: Sei Concerti Armonici [1740]
Wellesz: Symphony #2, op. 65 "The English" [1948]

To remain on the 90th tier: 
Alkan: Sonatine in A minor, op. 61 [1861]
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #2, op. 72a [1805]
Bellini: I Puritani [1835]
Bernstein: Candide [1956; rev. 1989]
Couperin, L.: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher [c. 1652]
Delibes: Coppélia [1870]
Gershwin: Cuban Overture [1932]
Ginastera: Piano Sonata #1, op. 22 [1952]
Handel: Agrippina, HWV 6 [1709/10]
Handel: L'Allegro, il Penseroso ed il Moderato, HWV 55 [1740]
Haydn: Symphony #52 in C minor [1771-2]
Haydn: Symphony #7 in C "Le Midi" [1761]
Higdon: Violin Concerto [2008]
Holst: First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1 [1909]
Hovhaness: The Prayer of Saint Gregory [1946]
Joplin: Maple Leaf Rag [1899]
Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259 [1850]
Liszt: Via Crucis, S.53 [1879]
Lully: Armide, LWV 71 [1686]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor [1823]
Messiaen: Messe de la Pentecôte [1950]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301 [1778]
Peterson-Berger: Frösöblomster I, op. 16 [1896]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #3 in C, op. 32 [1873; 2nd version 1886]
Rubbra: Symphony #6, op. 80 [1954]
Say: Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia" [2011]
Saygun: Anadolu'dan (From Anatolia), op. 25 [1945]
Scelsi: Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva" [1967]
Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola (Four Pieces on Only One Note) [1959]
Schmitt: La Tragédie de Salomé, op. 50 [1907]
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum [1930]
Tippett: A Child of Our Time [1941]
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli [1953]
Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 33 [1858]
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F, op. 75 [1811; rev. 1822]
Weinberg: Symphony #10 in A minor, op. 98 [1968]
Xenakis: Mists [1981]

To move down 1 to the 91st tier: 
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" [2008]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 23rd tier - to Mar 28 
The 52nd tier - to Mar 27
The 101st tier, round 1 - to Mar 30


----------



## Highwayman

Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]


----------



## calvinpv

Lang, B.: Monadologie XXXIV "... Loops for Ludvik" [2016]

This piece is a real hoot. A piano concerto in three movements, it takes basic rhythmic and melodic cells from Beethoven's third piano concerto and loops them over and over, with each loop adding unexpected granular changes that add up over time.


----------



## science

McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 9th tier - to Apr 1 
The 23rd tier - to Mar 28 
The 52nd tier - to Mar 27
The 91st tier - to Apr 3 
The 101st tier, round 1 - to Mar 30


----------



## science

science said:


> Artyomov: Requiem to the Martyrs of Longsuffering Russia [1988]





Highwayman said:


> Foote: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 32 [1893]





calvinpv said:


> Lang, B.: Monadologie XXXIV "... Loops for Ludvik" [2016]





science said:


> McCabe: Piano Sonata "Study #12: Homage to Tippett" [2009]





mmsbls said:


> Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater





Highwayman said:


> Parker: Organ Concerto in E-flat minor, op. 55 [1902]





Highwayman said:


> Shostakovich: String Quartet #5 in B-flat, op. 92 [1952]


I've added these, bringing our bottom tier to 409 works and our entire list to a total of 5156 works.


----------



## Highwayman

Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 52nd tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 50th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" [1713-23]
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores [1436]
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra [1954]
Schnittke: Viola Concerto [1985]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144 [1974]
Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden [1977]

To move up 1 to the 51st tier: 
Bax: Winter Legends [1930]
Brahms: Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108 [1887]
Glass: Einstein on the Beach [1976]
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto [1996]
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear" [1786]
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni [1502]
Lutosławski: Piano Concerto [1988]
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik" [1787]
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614 [1791]
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes [c. 1200]
Rebel: Les Élémens [1737]
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33 [1872]
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39 [1899]
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1560s]
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66 [1889]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor [1947]

To remain on the 52nd tier: 
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119 [1945]
Bizet: Symphony in C [1855]
Crawford Seeger: String Quartet [1931]
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128 [1913]
Finzi: 5 Bagatelles for clarinet and piano, op. 23 [1945]
Furrer: Konzert (Piano Concerto) [2007]
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob. XV/25 "Gypsy" [1795]
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob. XV/28 [1797 or before]
Haydn: Symphony #47 in G "Palindrome" [1772]
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem) [1497]
Lutosławski: Symphony #3 [1983]
Nono: Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song) [1956]
Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura [1989]
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor [1932]
Romitelli: An Index of Metals [2003]
Ruggles: Sun-Treader [1932]
Schubert: Rosamunde, D. 797 [1823]
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133 [1853]

To move down 1 to the 53rd tier: 
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège" [18th cent.]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 23rd tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 22nd tier:
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041 [c. 1723]
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic", WAB 104 [1874]
Franck: Violin Sonata in A [1886]
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua [c. 1515]
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague" [1786]
Verdi: Requiem [1874]

To reman on the 23rd tier:
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke" [1811]
Elgar: "Enigma" Variations on an Original Theme, op. 36 [1899]
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21 [1874]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27 [1907]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958 [1828]
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish" [1850]

To move down to the 24th tier:
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93 [1812]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 9th tier - to Apr 1 
The 62nd tier - to Apr 5 
The 91st tier - to Apr 3 
The 101st tier, round 1 - to Mar 30


----------



## mmsbls

Ades: Polaris [2010] .....


----------



## Highwayman

Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 101st tier -- which will be the 102nd tier in a moment -- selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 98th tier: 
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso" [1972]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]

To move up 2 to the 99th tier:
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Anonymous (compiled by Hermann Pötzlinger): The Mensural Codex of St. Emmeram [15th century]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Bantock: Omar Khayyám [1909]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Cage: Fontana Mix [1958]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dohnányi: Violin Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #11 in C, op. 61 [1881]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Fujikura: prism spectra [2009]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7 [1711]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus [1521]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]
Rautavaara: Percussion Concerto "Incantations" [2008]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Saariaho: Io [1987]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Vivaldi: Credo, RV 591 [c. 1713-17]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]

To move up 1 to the 100th (soon to be 101st) tier: 
Abel: Symphonies, op. 7 [1767]
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Aho: Trombone Concerto [2010]
Alfvén: Symphony #5 in A minor, op. 54 [1942-53]
Alwyn: Fantasy-Sonata for Flute and Harp "Naiades" [1972]
Andriessen, L.: De Materie [1988]
Auber: Fra Diavolo, ou L'hôtellerie de Terracine [1830]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Israeliten in der Wüste [1768]
Bach, J. Christoph: Lamento "Ach, daß ich Wassers gnug hätte" [17th century]
Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen" [1723]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile, including Le Temps restitué [1968]
Barraqué: Séquence [1955]
Barrett, R.: DARK MATTER [1990-2003]
Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97 [1931]
Bax: Cello concerto [1932]
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs [1959]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Bloch: String Quartet #4 [1953]
Bloch: String Quartet #5 [1956]
Boccherini: String Quintet in D, op. 39/3, G. 339 [1787]
Boulez: Dialogue de l'ombre double [1985]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 [1946]
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Britten: Les Illuminations
Bush, A.: Symphony #2, op. 33 "Nottingham" [1949]
Caccini, G.: L'Euridice [1602]
Cardew: The Great Learning [1970]
Casella: Symphony #3 (Sinfonia), op. 63 [1939-40]
Cavalli: Eliogabalo [1667]
Chausson: Le Roi Arthus, op. 23 [1895]
Corigliano: Percussion Concerto "Conjurer" [2007]
Couperin: Versets (7) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1704]
Cowell: The Tides of Manaunaun [1917]
Czernowin: MAIM [2006]
Davies: Farewell to Stromness [1980]
Debussy: Images Oubliees [1894]
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Delius: Piano Concerto in C minor [1897]
Dhomont: Cycle du son [1998]
Dhomont: Sous le regard d'un soleil noir [1981]
Dockstader: Quatermass [1966]
Dohnányi: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor [1891]
Dove: In Damascus [2016]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Duparc: Extase [1874]
Dusapin: String Quartet #3 [1993]
Dusapin: Trombone Concerto "Watt" [1994]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 23 [1875]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Dyson: The Canterbury Pilgrims [1931]
Eastman: Femenine [1974]
Enescu: Konzertstück (Concert piece) for viola and piano [1906]
Enescu: Piano Sonata #3 in D, op. 24/3 [1935]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, op. 118 [1921]
Fawkyner: Gaude rosa sine spina [late 15th cent.]
Feldman: For Bunita Marcus [1985]
Feldman: Triadic Memories [1981]
Ferneyhough: Terrain [1992]
Glass: Etudes for Piano
Glass: La Belle et la Bête [1994]
Glazunov: Symphony #1 in E, op. 5
Glière: Sireny (The Sirens) in F minor, symphonic poem, op. 33
Golijov: Tenebrae [2000]
Golijov: Tetro, including "Last Round" [2009]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Grisey: Vortex Temporum [1994-6]
Gubaidulina: Lyre of Orpheus [2006]
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]
Haas, G. F.: Violin Concerto [1998]
Handel: Alexander's Feast, HWV 75 [1736]
Handel: Belshazzar, HWV 61 [1745]
Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70 [1752]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Handel: Teseo [1713]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]
Haydn: Symphony #39 in G minor "Tempesta di mare" [1765-8]
Henze: Das Floß der Medusa (The Raft of the Medusa) [1971]
Henze: Requiem [1993]
Hindemith: Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main" [1936]
Hoddinott: Noctis Equi, op. 132 [1989]
Holbrooke: Clarinet Quintet #2 in G minor, op. 27 "Ligeia" [1910; rev. 1939, c. 1956]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Husa: Music for Prague 1968 [1968]
Ince: In White [1999]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Joplin: Treemonisha [1911]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Kagel: Die Stücke der Windrose (The Pieces of the Compass) [1989-1994]
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani [9th century]
Labor: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 3 [1886]
Lachenmann: String Quartet #3 "Grido" [2001]
Lassus: Missa super Dixit Joseph [between 1564 and 1572]
Lloyd: Symphony #4 in B minor "Arctic" [1946]
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Ludford: Missa Benedicta [before 1557]
MacCunn: Land of the Mountain and the Flood [1887]
Marshall: Fog Tropes [1981]
Martinů: La revue de cuisine [1927]
Medtner: Sonata Minacciosa in F minor, op. 53/2 [1929-31]
Meyerbeer: Robert le Diable [1831]
Monteverdi: Scherzi musicali cioè arie et madrigali (including Zefiro Torna) [1632]
Moondog: Madrigals, Rounds, Canons [1940s-1990s]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Mozart: Symphony #33 in B-flat [1779]
Muhly: Seeing is Believing [2011]
Obukhov: Le livre de la vie [1926]
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma [1966]
Perich: Surface Image [2014]
Perle, George: Sinfonietta II
Pettersson: Symphony #12 "De Döda på torget" ("The Dead in the Square") [1974]
Piston: Symphony #2 [1943]
Porpora: Cello Concerto in G
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #4 in B-flat for the left hand, op. 53 [1931]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #5 in C, op. 38/op. 135 [1923; 1952-3]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #9 in C, op. 103 [1947]
Raff: Symphony #7 in B-flat, op. 201 "In den Alpen" [1875]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevroniya [1905]
Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics [1996]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #3 in E flat, op. 29 [1869]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Sallinen: Chamber Music III, The Nocturnal Dances of Don Juanquixote for cello and string orchestra, op. 58 [1985-86]
Satie: Socrate [1918]
Satie: Vexations [1893]
Saygun: Violin Concerto, op. 44 [1967]
Schein: Banchetto Musicale [1617]
Schmitt: Hasards, op. 96 [1944]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Scriabin: Poèmes [1903-1914]
Silvestrov: Bagatellen
Smyth: Concerto for Violin, Horn and Orchestra in A [1926]
Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]
Stockhausen: Mantra [1970]
Strauss, R.: Songs (5), op. 48, including "Freundliche Vision" and "Winterweihe" [1900]
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra [1929]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Takemitsu: Nostalghia [1987]
Thibaut IV: Chançon ferai car talent m'en est pris [1234 or earlier]
Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts [1928]
Vasks: Concerto for English Horn [1989]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Vierne: Pièces en style libre (24), op. 31 [1913]
Vinci: Artaserse [1730]
Vivier: Bouchara [1981]
Vivier: Lonely Child [1980]
Widmann: Viola Concerto [2015]
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To remain on the 101st (soon to be 102nd) tier: 
Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places [2011]
Adams: China Gates [1977]
Adams: Lollapalooza [1995]
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn [c. 1500]
Aho: Symphony #9 for trombone and orchestra [1994]
Alfvén: Symphony #1 in F minor, op. 7 [1897]
Amirkhanian: Walking Tune [1998]
Antheil: Concerto for Chamber Orchestra [1932]
Arcadelt: Primo libro de madrigali (Book I) [1539]
Arriaga: Symphony in D [1824]
Atterberg: Symphony #7, op. 45 "Sinfonia Romantica" [1942]
Auber: Les diamants de la couronne (The Crown Diamonds) [1841]
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata #2 [1952-53]
Bach, W. F.: Sinfonia in F, F. 67 "Dissonant" [probably 1733-46]
Bacheler: Monsieur's Almaine [c. 1600]
Baird: Symphony #2 "Quasi una Fantasia" [1952]
Barber: Vanessa [1958]
Bartók: Rondos (3) on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84 [1916, 1927]
Beethoven: Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus (The Creatures of Prometheus), op. 43 [1801]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #2 in G, op. 1/2 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 70/2 [1808]
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen' for cello and piano, WoO 46 [1801]
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #7 in C minor, op. 30/2 [1802]
Benevolo: Missa Si Deus Pro Nobis [17th century]
Berio: Chemins I for harp and orchestra [1964]; including Sequenza II for solo harp [1963]
Berio: Epifanies [1991]
Berio: Sequenza IXa for clarinet [1980]
Berkeley: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, op. 30 [1948]
Berkeley: Guitar Concerto, op. 88 [1974]
Bernstein: On the Waterfront (including the Symphonic Suite) [1955]
Binchois: Triste plaisir et douloureuse joie [by 1434]
Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Children's Games) [1871]
Brahms: Scherzo in E flat minor, op. 4 [1851]
Britten: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Purcell, op. 34 [1946]
Brouwer: Guitar Concerto #3 "Elegiaco"
Bruckner: Requiem in D minor [1849]
Bull: Walsingham (from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book)
Busoni: Fantasia after JS Bach, BV 253 [1909]
Caccini, F.: La liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola d'Alcina [1625]
Cage: Second Construction [1940]
Cage: The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs [1942]
Campra: Messe de Requiem [after 1723]
Cardew: Treatise
Cardoso: Missa Miserere mihi Domine [17th century]
Cardoso: Requiem [17th cent.]
Carter: Triple Duo [1983]
Casella: Suite in C, op. 13 [1910]
Casella: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 48 [1928]
Cavalli: Giasone [1649]
Chabrier: Pieces Pittoresques [1881]
Charpentier: Mors Saülis et Jonathæ, H 403 [1682]
Chausson: Chanson perpétuelle, op. 37 [1898]
Chausson: Mélodies (7), op. 2 [1880]
Chin: Mannequin [2014]
Chopin: Piano Sonata #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1828]
Clemens non Papa: Ego flos campi à 7 [1550]
Clyne: Night Ferry [2012]
Copland: Three Latin-American Sketches [1971]
Cornysh: Ave Maria (from the Eton Choirbook) [by c. 1500]
Couperin: Versets (7) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1705]
Dallapiccola: Quaderno musicale di Annalibera [1952]
Damase: Piano Concerto #2 [1962]
Damase: Symphony [1952]
Daugherty: Trail of Tears for flute and orchestra [2010]
Davydov: Cello Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 14 [1863?]
Dillon: The Book of Elements [2002]
Donatoni: Arpège
Duphly: Pièces de Clavecin [1744-1768]
Dussek: Piano Sonata in F-sharp minor, op. 61, "Elégie harmonique" [1807]
Dvořák: From the Bohemian Forest, op. 68, B. 133, including Waldesruhe ("Silent Woods")
Eberl: Symphony in E-flat, op. 33
Einhorn: Voices of Light [1994]
Elgar: Dream Children, op. 43 [1902]
Enescu: Suite #3 for Piano, op. 18 "Pièces impromptues" [1916]
Enescu/Țăranu/Bentoiu: Symphony #5 [begun 1941; completed 1995]
Fauré: Cello Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 109 [1917]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 1, including "Le papillon et la fleur" [1869, 1871]
Fauré: Mirages, op. 113 [1919]
Ferneyhough: La chute d'Icare [1988]
Ferrari: Hétérozygote [1964]
Févin: Missa Ave Maria [1515]
Finnissy: Piano Concerto #3 [1978]
Finnissy: The History of Photography in Sound [1995-2001]
Forqueray, A. & Forqueray, J.B.: Pièces de Viole (32) [before 1747]
Françaix: L'Apocalypse selon St. Jean [1939]
Gál: Symphony #2 in F, op. 53
Geminiani: 12 Concerti grossi after Corelli's op. 5 [1726]
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David [c. 1620]
Glass: Songs from Liquid Days [1986]
Glière: The Red Poppy (ballet and orchestral suites)
Granados: Valses Poéticos
Guerrero: Missa Super flumina Babylonis [16th century]
Gulda: Suite for Piano, Electric Piano, and Drums
Haas, G. F.: Concerto for baritone saxophone and orchestra [2008]
Harrison, L.: Piano Concerto [1985]
Harvey: Advaya [1994]
Harvey: String Quartet #4 with live electronics [2003]
Haydn, M.: Symphony #4 in F, P. 32
Haydn, M.: Trumpet Concerto in C [1763]
Henze: Piano Concerto #2 [1967]
Herrmann: Symphony [1941]
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards, Almains and other Short Aeirs [1599]
Hosokawa: Hanjo [2004]
Hosokawa: Reminiscence [2002]
Hosokawa: Utsurohi [1986]
Hubay: Violin Concerto #3 in G minor, op. 99 [1908]
Ireland: A Downland Suite [1932]
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man [1912]
Kalabis: Symphony #2, op. 18 "Sinfonia pacis"
Karkowski & Furudate: World as Will [1998]
Kiel: Viola Sonata in G minor, op. 67 [1876]
Krebs: Clavier-Übung I, KWV 500-512 [c. 1744]
Kurtág: Hommage à R. Sch., op. 15d [1990]
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 [1940]
Leifs: Organ concerto, op. 7 [1930]
Leighton: Symphony #1, op. 42 [1964]
Lilburn: Aotearoa Overture [1940]
Lilburn: Symphony #1 [1949]
Lloyd: Symphony #7 "Proserpine" [1959]
Ludford: Missa Videte miraculum [probably before 1530]
Lully: Acis et Galatée [1686]
Lully: Atys, LWV 53 [1676]
Lully: Persée, LWV 60 [1682]
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games) [1991]
Lyadov: A Musical Snuffbox, op. 32 [1893]
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti [1948]
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi [1955]
Melartin: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 30 [1902]
Mendelssohn: Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)" [1840]
Mendelssohn: The Fair Melusine Overture, op. 32 [1834]
Mennin: Moby Dick [1952]
Mennin: Piano Concerto [1958]
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors [1951]
Menotti: The Old Man and the Thief, including "What a Curse for a Woman is a Timid Man" [1939]
Menotti: The Saint of Bleecker Street [1954]
Messiaen: O sacrum convivium [1937]
Moran: Seven Sounds Unseen for chorus [1992]
Moravec: Tempest Fantasy [2003]
Moulu: Mater floreat [by 1518]
Mouton: Ave Maria gemma virginum [1510s]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #15 in F, K. 533/494
Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388 [1782]
Nancarrow: String Quartet #3 [1987]
Nyman: Where the Bee Dances [1991]
Nørgård: String Quartet #10 "Høsttidløs" [2005]
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum [before 1503, maybe c. 1490]
Obrecht: Missa Sub tuum praesidium [1507]
Ockeghem: Missa Au travail suis [before 1470]
Pergolesi: L'Olimpiade [1735]
Pescetti: Harpsichord Sonatas (10) [1739]
Phinot: Incipit oratio Jeremiae prophetae [c. 1550]
Pipelare: Missa L'homme armé [c. 1500]
Rachmaninoff: Moments musicaux (6), op. 16 [1896]
Rădulescu: Piano Sonata #2 "being and non-being create each other"
Raff: Piano Trio #4 in D, op. 158 [1870]
Rameau: Zoroastre [1749]
Rautavaara: Autumn Gardens [1999]
Rawsthorne: Symphony #3 [1964]
Reger: Piano Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 113 [1910]
Reger: String Quartet #3 in D minor, op. 74 [1903]
Rey: Türkiye (Symphonic Rhapsody) [1971]
Rihm: Astralis [2001]
Rihm: Depart, for chorus, speaking chorus & 22 players [1988]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Sadko, a musical tableau Op. 5 [1867]
Rimsky-Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride [1899]
Roman: Assaggi, BeRI 301-324 [c. 1730s]
Rózsa: Sinfonia Concertante, op. 29 [1966]
Russolo: Risveglio di una Città (Awakening of a City) [1913]
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium [1664]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #4 in A minor, D. 537 [1817]
Schubert: String Trio in B-flat, D. 581 [1817]
Schubert: Symphony #2 in B-flat, D. 125 [1815]
Schubert: Symphony #6 in C, D. 589 [1818]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #1 [1924]
Schumann: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105 [1851]
Schütz: Historia der Auferstehung Jesu Christi (The Resurrection of Christ) [1623]
Scott: Symphony #3 "The Muses" [1937]
Scriabin: Mazurkas [1884-1903]
Seixas: Keyboard Sonatas [18th century]
Sheppard: Gaude gaude gaude Maria virgo [c. 1559]
Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances [1936]
Sorabji: Études transcendantes (100) [1944]
Strauss, R.: Arabella, op. 79 [1932]
Strauss, R.: Capriccio, op. 85 [1944]
Suk: Symphony #1 in E, op. 14 [1899]
Sweelinck: Hodie Christus natus est [1619]
Tchaikovsky, B.: Symphony #3 "Sebastopol"
Tcherepnin, A.: Songs and Dances for cello and piano, op. 84 [1953]
Telemann: Brockes Passion, TWV 5:1
Torelli: Concerti Grossi (12) with a Pastorale, op. 8 [1709]
Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I [2008]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem" [1971]
Verdi: Ernani [1844]
Verdi: Luisa Miller [1849]
Villa-Lobos: Symphony #6, "On the Outline of the Mountains of Brazil" [1944]
Wiklund: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 10 [1907]
Willaert: O admirabile commercium [1559]
Willaert: Quid non ebrietas [1519]
Wolpe: String Quartet [1969]
Xenakis: Naama [1984]
Zappa: The Perfect Stranger [1984]
Zorn: Chimeras [2003]
Zorn: Necronomicon [2004]


----------



## Highwayman

Penderecki: Paradise Lost [1975-8]


----------



## science

Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 9th tier - to Apr 1 
The 62nd tier - to Apr 5 
The 91st tier - to Apr 3 
The 101st tier - to Apr 7


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Ades: Polaris [2010] .....





science said:


> Beamish: Viola Concerto #2 "The Seafarer" [2001]





Highwayman said:


> Chadwick: String Quartet #4 in E minor [1896]





Highwayman said:


> Penderecki: Paradise Lost [1975-8]





Highwayman said:


> Wallace, W.V.: Maritana [1845]


I've aded these.


----------



## science

I'm just looking ahead and making some plans. 

I've been quite distracted by the coronavirus news over the past few weeks (and also, maybe a little, by school work) so I haven't been making as many threads.... We'll see how long that lasts.... 

While we're on this topic, though, I hope all y'all stay safe and do your best to keep your families safe. These are crazy times. Y'all take care of y'all-selves. There's not enough of us here as it is! 

Anyway, back on topic, the ascending cycle (on the new 101st tier) and the lowest descending cycle (currently on the 91st tier) look to collide in about a month. When that happens, I'll create a new ascending on the lowest tier at that time. Currently there are 414 works on that tier, so I think we'll probably have it up around 500 when we get ready to move works up from it again. We can't split the bottom two tiers on that cycle, but we'll probably split the one that is currently the 106th tier. 

That's just basic "let you know what I'm thinking" stuff, but I also think I might start a "what are the works we're missing" thread and just let people list a bunch - like 25 per day per person (or at least 10) - and see if I can keep up with the new additions. That would get us way up above 500 works on the bottom tier and if I do that we might wind up splitting that tier anyway -- 

-- and if so, then I think I will invent a new way of doing the biggest tiers, where each participant gets to choose a few works to promote two tiers and more works to promote one tier. For example, instead of asking us to choose 25 works we'd like to move up 1 tier, I might ask us to choose 20 works that we'd love to move up one tier and 5 that we'd like to move up 2 tiers. I should've thought of this before! But I don't think we'll need it until we do the bottom tier again. 

Anyway, lots of blah blah blah. Please let me know if you have any questions, concerns, objections, or suggestions!


----------



## Highwayman

Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]


----------



## Highwayman

Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]


----------



## science

Schwanter: Piano Concerto #2 [2011]


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 9th tier selected the following works....

To move up 1 to the 8th tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92 [1812]
Mahler: Symphony #4 in G [1901]
Mozart: Don Giovanni [1787]
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82 [1919]

To remain on the 9th tier: 
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079 [1747]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein" [1804]
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 [1891]
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 [1789]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 [1960]
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 [1902]

To move down 1 to the 10th tier: 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64 [1844]


----------



## science

Babbitt: Occasional Variations for synthesized tape [1971]


----------



## Highwayman

Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Zhubanova: String Quartet No. 1 [1952]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame


----------



## Portamento

Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]

Sorry to nitpick, but the date on Lutosławski: _Variations on a Theme by Paganini_ should be 1941; rev. 1978.


----------



## Highwayman

Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]


----------



## mmsbls

La Rue: Magnificats


----------



## science

Our votes on the 91st tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 89th tier:
Bacewicz: String Quartet #4 [1950]
Dutilleux: Métaboles [1965]
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D "Lamentatione" [c. 1768]
Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher [1935]

To move up 1 to the 90th tier:
Andrée: Piano Quintet in E minor [1865]
Bartók: Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76 [1922]
Brahms: Rinaldo, op. 50 [1868]
Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero [1948]
Duparc: La vie antérieure [1884; orch. 1913]
Glass: Symphony #4 "Heroes" [1996]
Handel: Apollo e Dafne, HWV 122 [1710]
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra [1878]
Langgaard: String Quartet #2, BVN 145 [1918; rev. 1931]
Martinů: Oboe Concerto, H. 353 [1955]
Massenet: Manon [1882]
Murail: Winter Fragments [2000]
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, opp. 3 & 4 [1660]
Pärt: Symphony #4 "Los Angeles" [2008]
Rachmaninoff: Suite #1 for 2 pianos, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux" [1893]
Raff: Piano Quartet #1 in G, op. 202/1 [1876]
Saygun: Symphony #1, op. 29 [1953]
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 [1842]
Varèse: Density 21.5 [1936, 1946]
Varèse: Intégrales [1923]
Vaughan Williams: String Quartet #1 in G minor [1909]

To remain on the 91st tier:
Auerbach: Sogno di Stabat Mater [2008]
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in F, BWV 540 [1713?]
Bruckner: Symphony #1 in C minor [1866]
Coleridge-Taylor: The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30 [1900]
Henze: El Cimarrón [1971]
Martinů: Fantaisie et toccata, H. 281 [1940]
Penderecki: Symphony #1 [1973]
Ramírez: Misa Criolla [1964]
Ravel: L'heure espagnole [1907]
Reinecke: Flute Sonata in E minor, op. 167 "Undine" [1882]
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #3 in E-flat, op. 135 [1880 or earlier]
Rheinberger: Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp minor, op. 184 "Romantic" [1896]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18 [1863]
Schnittke: Symphony #1 [1957]
Strauss, R.: Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18 [1888]
Stravinsky: Apollon musagète [1828]
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" [1973]
Verdi: Macbeth [1847]
Villa-Lobos: Floresta do Amazonas [1958]

To move down 1 to the 92nd tier:
Britten: Curlew River, op. 71 [1964]
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, op. 23 [1924]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" [1897]
Salonen: LA Variations [1996]
Schnittke: Seid Nüchtern und Wachet (Faust Cantata) [1983]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #6 in E minor, D. 566 [1817]
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a [1997]


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but the date on Lutosławski: _Variations on a Theme by Paganini_ should be 1941; rev. 1978.


Don't be sorry, man! I appreciate that very much! Let me know if you find more errors!


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 38th tier - to Apr 9
The 62nd tier - to Apr 5 
The 76th tier - to Apr 8
The 92nd tier - to Apr 11 
The 101st tier - to Apr 7


----------



## science

I created a reference thread for Gounod: Roméo et Juliette [1867], so it moves from the 63rd to the 56th tier.

You can do this too. The information is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## science

Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]


----------



## Highwayman

Yashiro: Piano Sonata [1961]


----------



## calvinpv

Xenakis: ST/4, 1-080262 [1956-1962]


----------



## science

Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 62nd tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 61st tier: 
Alfonso X: Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia" [13th cent.]
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171 [1751]
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23 [1904]
Berwald: Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière" [1845]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482 [original c. 1770; arr. Grützmacher 1895]
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello [1928]
Delius: Florida Suite [1887]
Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27 [1915]
Glass: Aguas da Amazonia [1999]
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd [1946]
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah [1585]
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto [1970]
Medtner: Violin Sonata #3 in E minor, op. 57 "Epica" [1938]
Messiaen: Poèmes pour Mi [1937]
Moeran: String Quartet #1 in A minor [1921]
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81 [1949]
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20 [1896]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica" [1952]

To remain on the 62nd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #211 "Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht" (Coffee Cantata) [c. 1734]
Bantock: Celtic Symphony [1940]
Braga Santos: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 16 [1950]
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor [1873]
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra [1969]
Carter: Variations for Orchestra [1955]
Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33 [1876]
Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain" [1946]
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet, and Strings [1917]
Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13 [1923]
Kraus: Symphony in C minor [1783]
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann) [1881]
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 in G, op. 55 [1932]
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33 [1921]
Rameau: Castor et Pollux [1737]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Quintet for Piano & Winds in B-flat [1876]
Ten Holt: Canto Ostinato [1976]

To move down to the 63rd tier: 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 38th tier - to Apr 9
The 76th tier - to Apr 8
The 92nd tier - to Apr 11 
The 101st tier - to Apr 7


----------



## mmsbls

Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi


----------



## Highwayman

Takemitsu: Orion and Pleiades [1984]


----------



## mmsbls

Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]


----------



## Highwayman

Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]


----------



## Highwayman

Hayasaka: Piano Concerto in D minor [1948]


----------



## mmsbls

Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima


----------



## science

Our votes on the 101st tier selected the following works...

To move up 3 to the 98th tier: 
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Davies: Naxos Quartets
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]

To move up 2 to the 99th tier:
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen" [1723]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 23 [1875]
Englund: Symphony #2 "Blackbird"
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Impromptus
Golijov: Tetro, including "Last Round" [2009]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Saariaho: Orion [2002]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Say: Cello Sonata "Four Cities" [2012]
Schnittke: Symphony #8 [1994]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Sköld: Symphony #2, op. 36 [1937]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To move up 1 to the 100th tier: 
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha [or "Jonatha" or "Jonathan"] "Dolorum solatium" [12th century]
Aho: Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche" [2007]
Aho: Trombone Concerto [2010]
Alfvén: Symphony #3 in E, op. 23 [1905]
Anonymous, French: Codex Montpellier [c. 1250-1300]
Anonymous: Codex Calixtinus [early 12th century]
Bach, C. P. E.: Die Israeliten in der Wüste [1768]
Bach, C. P. E.: Keyboard Sonatas, Wq. 55, especially #4 in A
Bach, J. Christoph: Lamento "Ach, daß ich Wassers gnug hätte" [17th century]
Bantock: Hebridean Symphony [1915]
Barber: Songs (4), op. 13, including "Sure on this Shining Night" [1937-40]
Barraqué: La Mort de Virgile, including Le Temps restitué [1968]
Barrios: Un Sueño en la Floresta [1918 or earlier]
Bax: Nympholept [1915]
Bax: String Quartet #1 in G
Beethoven: Christus am Ölberg (Christ on the Mount of Olives), op. 85 [1803/4]
Beethoven: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 1/3 [1795]
Benjamin, G.: Written on Skin [2012]
Berio: Sequenza V for trombone [1966]
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs [1959]
Berwald: Piano Quintet #2 in A [1857]
Birtwistle: Antiphonies for piano and orchestra [1992]
Birtwistle: The Minotaur [2008]
Blackwood: Twelve Microtonal Etudes for Electronic Music Media, op. 28 [1980]
Boccherini: String Quintet in C minor, op. 31/4, G. 328
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 [1946]
Boulez: Sonatine for Flute and Piano [1946]
Brahms: Piano Sonata #1 in C, op. 1 [1853]
Britten: Les Illuminations
Bryars: The Sinking of the Titanic [1969]
Bush, A.: Symphony #2, op. 33 "Nottingham" [1949]
Busoni: Elegien
Caccini, G.: L'Euridice [1602]
Casella: Symphony #3 (Sinfonia), op. 63 [1939-40]
Chausson: Le Roi Arthus, op. 23 [1895]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis [16th cent.]
Corigliano: Percussion Concerto "Conjurer" [2007]
Couperin: Versets (7) d'un motet composé de l'ordre du roy [1704]
Crumb: Apparition
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto #1 in E-flat [c. 1811]
d'Indy: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 45
Debussy: Images Oubliees [1894]
Debussy: Masques, L 105
Delius: Songs of Farewell
Dove: In Damascus [2016]
Dunstable: Preco Preheminenciae [c. 1416]
Dupont: La maison dans les dunes
Dutilleux: Les Citations [1995]
Dvořák: String Quartet #9 in D minor, op. 34 [1877]
Enescu: Decet for winds (Dixtuor à vents) in D, op. 14 [1906]
Enescu: Konzertstück (Concert piece) for viola and piano [1906]
Enescu: Symphony #2, op. 17
Eötvös: Psychokosmos for cimbalom and orchestra [1993]
Falla: La vida breve
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, op. 118 [1921]
Feldman: Triadic Memories [1981]
Ferneyhough: Terrain [1992]
Foulds: Essays in the Modes, op. 78
Furrer: Nuun [1996]
Garūta: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor [1952]
Glass: Etudes for Piano
Glass: Mad Rush [1979]
Glazunov: Symphony #1 in E, op. 5
Golijov: Tenebrae [2000]
Górecki: Miserere, op. 44 [1981]
Graupner: Passion Cantatas [18th century]
Greenwood: There Will Be Blood [2007]
Griffes: Piano Sonata [1918; rev. 1919]
Gubaidulina: Lyre of Orpheus [2006]
Haas, G. F.: Cello Concerto [2004]
Handel: Alexander's Feast, HWV 75 [1736]
Handel: Belshazzar, HWV 61 [1745]
Handel: Jephtha, HWV 70 [1752]
Handel: Teseo [1713]
Handel: Trio Sonatas, op. 2 [1733]
Hasse: Sanctus Petrus et Sancta Maria Magdalena [c. 1758]
Hauer: Klavierstücke, op. 25
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor [1784]
Haydn: Symphony #89 in F [1787]
Henze: Das Floß der Medusa (The Raft of the Medusa) [1971]
Henze: Symphony #9 [1997]
Hindemith: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat [1939]
Höller: Tagträume (Daydreams) for violin, cello, and piano
Hovhaness: Fantasy on Japanese Woodprints [1995]
Hovhaness: Lousadzak (The Coming of Light), op. 48 [1944]
Hummel: Piano Concerto #5 in A-flat, op. 113 [1827]
Ince: In White [1999]
Janequin: La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan) [1529]
Joplin: Treemonisha [1911]
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae [perhaps c. 1503]
Juon: Piano Trio #1 in A minor, op. 17
Kabalevsky: Comedianti (The Comedians), op. 26
Kassia: Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani [9th century]
Klengel: Hymnus for 12 cellos, op. 57
Kuula: Piano Trio in A, op. 7
Leclair: Violin/Flute Sonatas (12), op. 9 [c. 1743]
Linley (The Younger): A Lyric Ode on the Fairies, Aerial Beings & Witches of Shakespeare [c. 1776]
Lloyd: Symphony #4 in B minor "Arctic" [1946]
Lloyd: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Lokshin: Symphony #5 "Shakespeare's Sonnets" [1969]
Machaut: Inviolata genitrix / Felix virgo / Ad te suspiramus gementes et flentes, M. 23 [c. 1358-60 or later]
Mahler: Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Martin: Ballade pour violoncelle et petit orchestre (Ballad for cello and small orchestra) [1949]
Messiaen: Le Banquet Céleste
Messiaen: Sept Haïkaï (Seven Haikus) [1962]
Meyerbeer: Robert le Diable [1831]
Monteverdi: Il combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda [1624]
Mouret: Suite of Symphonies #1, including the "Rondeau"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Muhly: Seeing is Believing [2011]
Nyman: Drowning by Numbers [1988]
Nyman: Wonderland [1999]
Perich: Surface Image [2014]
Perle, George: Sinfonietta II
Pettersson: Symphony #8 [1969]
Petzold (attrib. Bach): Minuet in G [by 1725]
Piston: Symphony #2 [1943]
Porpora: Cello Concerto in G
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #5 in C, op. 38/op. 135 [1923; 1952-3]
Raff: Symphony #7 in B-flat, op. 201 "In den Alpen" [1875]
Reger: Chorale Preludes (52), op. 67 [1902-3]
Reich: Clapping Music [1972]
Rihm: Vers une symphonie fleuve III, for orchestra [1995]
Riley: Persian Surgery Dervishes [1972]
Roslavets: Piano Trio #3 [1925]
Royer: Pièces de clavecin, 1746
Rutter: Requiem [1985]
Saariaho: Lonh for soprano and electronics [1996]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #3 in E flat, op. 29 [1869]
Sallinen: Cello Concerto [1976]
Sallinen: Symphony #7, op. 71 "The Dreams of Gandalf" [1996]
Satie: Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)
Satie: Vexations [1893]
Saygun: String Quartet #3, op. 43 [1966]
Scelsi: Aion "Four Episodes in one Day of Brahma" for orchestra [1961]
Schmidt: Symphony #2 in E flat [1911-1913]
Schubert: Viola, D. 786 [1823]
Schuller: Spectra [1958]
Scriabin: Etudes (3), op. 65 [1912]
Scriabin: Fantasie in B minor, op. 28 [1900]
Scriabin: Poèmes [1903-1914]
Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May" [1931]
Sibelius: Sonatinas (3), op. 67 [1912]
Stockhausen: Hymnen [1967]
Stockhausen: Mantra [1970]
Strauss, R.: Songs (6), op. 17, including "Ständchen" [1887]
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra [1929]
Suk: Praga (Prague), Symphonic Poem, op. 26 [1904]
Takemitsu: And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind [1992]
Takemitsu: I Hear the Water Dreaming [1987]
Takemitsu: Nostalghia [1987]
Vasks: Concerto for English Horn [1989]
Vaughan Williams: Hodie - A Christmas Cantata [1954]
Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover [12th cent.]
Widmann: Viola Concerto [2015]
Wolfe: Anthracite Fields [2014]
Wolfe: Steel Hammer [2009]
Wolpe: Symphony [1956]
Xenakis: Shaar [1983]


----------



## Highwayman

Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]


----------



## science

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Guillaume de Machaut's 14th-century _Messe de Nostre Dame_, one of the oldest surviving works by a single composer in Western music, is currently on the 24th tier of the Talk Classical Community's Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works.


I will move this up when we finish the 24th tier....


----------



## Highwayman

Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]


----------



## mmsbls

Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina


----------



## science

A member who may want to remain anonymous let me know that Aho's symphony#9 (with the trombone) was on our list twice, so I deleted the one on the lower tier.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 76th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 75th tier: 
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36 [1908]
Birtwistle: Earth Dances [1986]
Bridge: Piano Quartet in F-sharp minor, H. 94 "Phantasie" [1910]
Carter: String Quartet #2 [1959]
Gubaidulina: Sonnengesang (Canticle of the Sun) [1997]
Harris: Symphony #3 [1939]
Ives: String Quartet #2 [1913]
Ives: Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting" [1910]
Ligeti: Bagatelles (6) for Wind Quintet [1953]
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino, op. 3 [1733]
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40 [1837]
Milhaud: Le bœuf sur le toit, op. 58 [1919]
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah [c. 1587]
Poulenc: Concert Champêtre [1928]
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35 [1913]
Rameau: Les Grands Motets [1715-22; rev. 1751]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17 [1858]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11 [1883]
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music [1938]
Xenakis: Jonchaies [1977]

To remain on the 76th tier: 
Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music [1998]
Anderson, Julian: Book of Hours [2004]
Babbitt: String Quartet #2 [1954]
Bartók: Duos (44) for 2 Violins, Sz. 98 [1931]
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna [1975]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 86, including "Feldeinsamkeit" and "Todessehnen" [1879]
Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10 [1937]
Bryars: Jesus' Blood Never Failed Me Yet [1971]
Buxtehude: Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154 [17th century]
Furrer: Spur [1998]
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38 [1936]
Lachenmann: Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl) [1996]
Lindberg: Kraft [1985]
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima [1980]
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) [1993]
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem" [1996]
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531 [1817]
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite [1967]
Stravinsky: Jeu de cartes (Card Game) [1837]
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten [1965]

To move down 1 to the 77th tier: 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob. XVI/20 [1771]


----------



## Highwayman

Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]


----------



## mmsbls

Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]


----------



## calvinpv

Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 38th tier selected the following works...

... to move up 2 to the 36th tier: 
Orff: Carmina Burana [1936]
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72 [1914]
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D [1943]

... to move up 1 to the 37th tier: 
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring" [1801]
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A, WAB 106 [1881]
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106 [1904]
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata [1953]
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126 [1849, rev. 1853, 1859]
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable" [1916]
Webern: Symphony, op. 21 [1923]

... to remain on the 38th tier: 
Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître [1955]
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 [1869]
Finzi: Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11 [1928]
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67 [1899
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer" [1772]
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" [1768]
Schubert: Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897 [1827]
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben, op. 40 [1898]
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor [1944]
Verdi: Otello [1887]
Verdi: Rigoletto [1851]

... to move down 1 to the 39th tier: 
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70 [1890]


----------



## science

Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]


----------



## Highwayman

Yun: Gong-Hu [1984] ............


----------



## science

Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th cent.]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 92nd tier selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 90th tier: 
Cerha: Spiegel [1961]
Fuchs: Clarinet Quintet in E-flat, op. 102 [1914]
Glass: Glassworks [1982]
Ives: String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army" [1896]
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum [1555]

To move up 1 to the 91st tier: 
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 [1904]
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria [early 16th century]
Atterberg: Symphony #1 in B minor, op. 3 [1912]
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 [1781]
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a [1708-1737]
Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29 [1953]
Bax: In Memoriam for cor anglais, harp, and string quartet (Irish Elegy) GP 190 [1916]
Berger, W.: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 [1905]
Cabezón: Obras de Música [published 1578]
Čiurlionis: Miške (In the Forest) [1901]
Clarke: Piano Trio [1921]
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto [1977]
Couperin: Les Nations [1726]
Dallapiccola: Three Questions with Two Answers [1962]
Dufay: Ave regina caelorum [mid-1460s]
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus [early 15th cent.]
Dutilleux: Timbres, espace, mouvement "La nuit étoilée" [1978]
Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, op. 83 [1918]
Enescu: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 16 [1909]
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40 [1852]
Fauré: Ballade for Piano and Orchestra, op. 19 [1881]
Gabrieli: Canzoni et Sonate [1615]
Glass: String Quartet #3 "Mishima" [1985]
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54 [1739]
Handel: Saul, HWV 53 [1739]
Holmboe: Symphony #8, op. 56 "Sinfonia Boreale" [1951]
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi [1521]
Lutosławski: String Quartet [1964]
Maderna: Quadrivium [1969]
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45 [1838]
Pärt: Für Alina [1976]
Prokofiev: String Quartet #1 in B minor, op. 50 [1931]
Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations [1978]
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto, op. 63 "Dances with the Winds"
Saariaho: Sept Papillons [2000]
Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings [2008]
Takemitsu: Quotation of Dream [1991]

To remain on the 92nd tier: 
Arnold: Symphony #4, op. 71 [1960]
Balakirev: Symphony #1 in C [1898]
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard [1954]
Bax: Piano Quartet in One Movement [1906]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 [1920]
Bloch: Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique" [1924]
Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C [c. 1801]
Boulez: Livre pour cordes [1968, rev. 1988]
Britten: Curlew River, op. 71 [1964]
Cherubini: Mass #11 in A "For the Coronation of Charles X" [1825]
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion, op. 23 [1924]
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11 [1865]
Finzi: Intimations of Immortality, op. 29 [1950]
Frescobaldi: Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo [1615; rev. 1637]
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione [1938]
Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22 [1921]
Josquin: Missa de Beata Virgine [c. 1510]
Kagel: Music for Renaissance Instruments [1966]
Kapustin: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 82 [1997]
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 [1943]
Kuhnau: Biblical Sonatas [1700]
Liszt: Orpheus, S.98 [1854]
Lully: Dies Irae, LWV 64/1 [1683]
MacDowell: Woodland Sketches, op. 51 including "The Wild Rose" [1896]
Mathieu: Piano Quintet [1953]
Mendelssohn: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 1 [1822]
Messiaen: Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité [1969]
Monk: Dolmen Music [1981]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6 [1614]
Nørgård: Concerto in due tempi [1995]
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali [1596]
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es [1560s]
Pärt: Stabat Mater [1985]
Pejačević: Piano Trio in C, op. 29 [1910]
Pokorný: Concerto for 2 Horns in F [probably 1754]
Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous" [1897]
Rossini: Stabat Mater [1841]
Saariaho: Graal Théâtre [1994]
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española [1674]
Schnittke: Seid Nüchtern und Wachet (Faust Cantata) [1983]
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5 [1903]
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 [1823]
Schumann: Heine Liederkreis, op. 24 [1840]
Schumann: Myrthen, op. 25, including "Widmung" [1840]
Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110 [1851]
Séverac: En Languedoc [1904]
Sibelius: The Bard, op. 64 [1913]
Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47 [1720s]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Walton: Symphony #2 [1957]
Zelenka: Missa dei Filii, ZWV 20 [c. 1740]

To move down 1 to the 93rd tier: 
Salonen: LA Variations [1996]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #6 in E minor, D. 566 [1817]
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a [1997]


----------



## Highwayman

Hayashi: Viola Concerto "Elegia" [1995]


----------



## calvinpv

Penderecki: Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]

Penderecki's long awaited sixth symphony came out on CD very recently, and I gave it a listen today (you can find the CD on youtube). Though it's not my favorite Penderecki piece, I think it's certainly good enough to be nominated. If you enjoy his _A sea of dreams did breathe on me ..._ or his eighth symphony (also a song cycle), then you'll enjoy this, as it's very similar in style.


----------



## Highwayman

Satoh: Violin Concerto [2002]


----------



## calvinpv

Penderecki: Symphony No. 8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]


----------



## science

Here are the currently open threads:


The 24th tier - to Apr 15. 
The 77th tier - to Apr 20. 
The 94th tier - to Apr 19. This will be the final tier for this cycle. 
The 99th tier - to Apr 16. This is the ascending cycle. When it reaches the 94th tier, we'll create a new ascending cycle on the lowest tier.


----------



## Highwayman

Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]


----------



## science

Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]


----------



## science

Some amazing stuff has been done by people who are "lurkers" here. They haven't been voting in our tiers or posting actively on TC in any other way (one has literally zero posts), but they've done some great work. (I don't know if they want to be named but for now I guess that if they wanted to they would post this themselves.)

First of all, someone has made a "classical music selector" tool using the tiers we've created. It's very intuitive to use and really, really fun.

Secondly, someone has made a program that presents our tiers on a Google spreadsheet. To appreciate this best, look for the tab at the bottom of the page labeled "FINISHED_LIST." Besides seeing the works, you can sort them in various ways, including by date (although I need to fix the formatting of some of the dates, as you'll see if you sort the list that way). I believe it has other features that I haven't figured out yet!

I believe both of them will automatically update as we change our tiers (and as I fix errors, add dates, and so on). As soon as I feel like I understand both of them well, I'll start a new thread on this topic so that I can put links to these projects in the OP.


I really, really want to thank the people who created these tools for us! I have no idea how to do the work they've done, and it's humbling and inspiring to think about how these tools will help people continue exploring classical music.

So, to the guys who did this work for us -- THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

This is great work. Hats off to both of these anonymous folks. By the way Science, have you considered adding data on composer nationality?


----------



## science

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> This is great work. Hats off to both of these anonymous folks. By the way Science, have you considered adding data on composer nationality?


Not at all. Maybe if I ever finish the dates....

But if you or a few people want to work on that, I'd be happy to watch!


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> Not at all. Maybe if I ever finish the dates....
> 
> But if you or a few people want to work on that, I'd be happy to watch!


Trout had a great stats page for the old list. Maybe I could try something similar if I had the time and dedication. (Well, I definitely have the time...)


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> Trout had a great stats page for the old list. Maybe I could try something similar if I had the time and dedication. (Well, I definitely have the time...)


That's true. I bet that could be largely recreated via the spreadsheet if I knew how to use it. Trout probably still has a lot of that too.


----------



## Highwayman

Hirose: Shakuhachi Concerto [1976]


----------



## Portamento

science said:


> That's true. I bet that could be largely recreated via the spreadsheet if I knew how to use it. Trout probably still has a lot of that too.


Here it is:
https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/


----------



## science

Our votes on the 24th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 22nd tier: 
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63 [1911]
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time [1990]

To move up to the 23rd tier: 
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93 [1812]
* Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame [before 1365]
Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70 [1945]
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17 [1724]
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave" [1832]

To remain on the 24th tier: 
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25 [1861]
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45 [1886]
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories [1611]
Puccini: La Bohème [1896]
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin [1917]

To move down to the 25th tier: 
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical" [1917]

* Machaut will move up 2 more because Allegro Con Brio created a reference thread for it.


----------



## apricissimus

Pardon me for butting in on this thread when I'm not really participating, but I've been looking at this from time to time with some curiosity.

I have a question: I suppose this process of nominating and ranking can go on forever since you'll never really run out of works that could potentially be nominated and ranked. But will there come a time when this list is finished, for all practical purposes? Or perhaps will there be a time when tiers 1 though X are complete, and done, and set in stone?


----------



## science

apricissimus said:


> Pardon me for butting in on this thread when I'm not really participating, but I've been looking at this from time to time with some curiosity.
> 
> I have a question: I suppose this process of nominating and ranking can go on forever since you'll never really run out of works that could potentially be nominated and ranked. But will there come a time when this list is finished, for all practical purposes? Or perhaps will there be a time when tiers 1 though X are complete, and done, and set in stone?


I hope it'll just go on as long as any of us are still learning more about music or changing our minds about how strongly we want to recommend various works.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> That's true. I bet that could be largely recreated via the spreadsheet if I knew how to use it. Trout probably still has a lot of that too.


Here was my bookkeeping spreadsheet for anyone interested. The columns in order are era, nationality, ensemble/genre, and piece name. I stopped adding to it around when the project ended.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dd0QNKQAE55pvidm_V-ufdwXpjBM81b1/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Highwayman

Shinohara: Alternance [1962]


----------



## Highwayman

Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]


----------



## science

Hartmann: Miserae [1934]


----------



## Highwayman

Lekeu: String Quartet in G [1888]


----------



## calvinpv

Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]


----------



## science

Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]


----------



## Ethereality

___________________________


----------



## calvinpv

Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]


----------



## science

Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]


----------



## Highwayman

Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970]


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Kabeláč: The Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]


----------



## Highwayman

Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 94th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 92nd tier: 
Bach: Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig" [1724]
Bax: Symphony #6 [1935]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #2 in A, op. 68
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 129

To move up 1 to the 93rd tier: 
Adams: Phrygian Gates [1977]
Adès: Piano Quintet [2000]
Alwyn: Symphony #5 "Hydriotaphia" [1973]
Antheil: A Jazz Symphony for Piano and Orchestra [1925]
Barber: Capricorn Concerto, op. 21 [1944]
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55 [1915]
Bax: Symphony #3 [1929]
Bellini: I Capuleti e i Montecchi [1830]
Berio: Folk Songs [1964]
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ, op. 25 [1854]
Boulez: Dérive 1 [1984]
Brumel: Missa de Beata Virgine [by 1512]
Buxtehude: Keyboard Ciacona (Chaconne) in E minor, BuxWV 160 [17th cent.]
Chaminade: Flute Concertino in D, op. 107 [1902]
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël, H. 9 [c. 1694]
Chopin: Prelude in C-sharp minor, op. 45 [1841]
Ciconia: Una panthera [c. 1400]
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pro Defunctis [16th cent.]
Couperin: Domine salvum fac regem [probably after 1689]
Crumb: Sonata for solo cello [1955]
Donizetti: Don Pasquale [1843]
Dutilleux: Correspondances [2003]
Dvořák: My Home, op. 62 [1882]
Farrenc: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 36 [1847]
Fauré: Le jardin clos, op. 106 [1914]
Feldman: Patterns in a Chromatic Field [1981]
Franck: String Quartet in D [1890]
Ginastera: Panambí, op. 1 [1937]
Glass: Music with Changing Parts [1970]
Goebbels: Eislermaterial [1998]
Gubaidulina: String Quartet #4 [1993]
Haas, G. F.: Hyperion [2006]
Haas, P.: String Quartet #2, op. 7 "From the Monkey Mountains" [1925]
Handel: La resurrezione, HWV 47 [1708]
Harrison, L.: Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan [1981]
Haydn: Symphony #90 in C [1788]
Haydn: Symphony #91 in E-flat [1788]
Hummel: Piano Trio #5 in G, op. 65
Ibert: Divertissement [1930]
Ives: Psalm 90 [1924]
Ives: Symphony #1 in D minor [1898]
Janáček: Mládí (Youth) [1924]
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus [1480s]
Karłowicz: Violin Concerto in A, op. 8
Koechlin: Paysages et Marines, op. 63 [1916]
Lassus: Missa Tous les regretz [c. 1577]
Lindberg: Feria [1997]
Martinů: Symphony #3, H. 299 [1944]
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 [1824]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1 [1838]
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 [1837]
Messiaen: Études de rythme (4) [1950]
Messiaen: Livre d'Orgue [1952]
Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5 [1748]
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165 [1773]
Nielsen, L.: Symphony #3 in C, op. 22 [1913]
Obrecht: Missa Maria zart [probably c. 1504]
Pärt: Lamentate [2002]
Penderecki: Polymorphia [1961]
Piazzolla: María de Buenos Aires [1968]
Poulenc: Aubade [1929]
Reich: Mallet Quartet [2009]
Reich: Tehillim [1981]
Reich: The Desert Music [1983]
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43 [1930]
Satie: Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos) [1913]
Saygun: Piano Concerto #1, op. 34
Scarlatti, A.: Stabat Mater [1724]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 [18th cent.]
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D [1897]
Schreker: Kammersymphonie (Chamber Symphony) [1916]
Schumann: Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra" [1936; rev. 1853]
Stanford: Symphony #3 in F minor, op. 28 "Irish" [1887]
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica "Dorian," SwWV 258 [early 17th century]
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra [1927]
Vasks: Cello Concerto (#1)
Verdi: Don Carlo [1867]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #1 for guitar [1920]
Webern: Concerto for Nine Instruments op. 24 [1934]
Willan: Symphony #2 in C minor [1948]

To remain on the 94th tier: 
Aho: Clarinet Concerto [2005]
Alfano: Concerto for Violin, Cello, and Piano [1929]
Amirov & Nazirova: Piano Concerto after Arabian Themes [1957]
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a [1894]
Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody), op. 36 [1933]
Babbitt: Clarinet Quintet [1996]
Bertrand: Vertigo for 2 pianos and orchestra [2007]
Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante [1880]
Carter: Piano Sonata [1946]
Casella: Triple Concerto, op. 56 [1933]
Cherubini: Missa Solemnis #2 in D minor [1811]
Chopin: Variations on "Là ci darem la mano," op. 2 [1827]
Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue [1906]
Dusapin: String Quartet #2 "Time Zones" [1989]
Enescu: Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 13 [1905]
Falla: Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello [1926]
Fauré: Romances sans paroles, op. 17 [1878]
Glazunov: Poème Lyrique, op. 12 [1887]
Gubaidulina: Repentance [2008]
Haydn: Symphony #70 in D [1778-9]
Henze: Boulevard Solitude [1951]
Hillborg: Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales" [1999; 2002]
Hummel: Mandolin Concerto in G
Langgaard: Symphony #6 "Det Himmelrivende" ("The Heaven-Rending") [1920; rev. 1930]
Lekeu (completed by d'Indy): Piano Quartet [1895]
Ligeti: Double Concerto for Flute and Oboe [1972]
Lyadov: Kikimora, op. 63 [1909]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #3 "Concerto de Québec" [1943]
Mathieu: Piano Trio [1949]
Moeran: Sinfonietta for Orchestra [1944]
Mozart: Divertimento #17 in D, K. 334 [1780]
Palmgren: Piano Concerto #2, op. 33 "The River" [1913]
Puccini: La fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West) [1910]
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6 [1905]
Rzewski: North American Ballads [1979]
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E-flat, op. 65 [1881]
Schumann: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63 [1847]
Sculthorpe: Mangrove [1979]
Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne (At Dawn in the Mountains) [1903]
Stockhausen: Kontra-Punkte [1953]
Strauss, J. II: Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279 [1863]
Stravinsky: Canticum Sacrum [1955]
Takemitsu: Stanza II [1971]
Tallis: Miserere nostri [1575]
Tippett: Symphony #4 [1977]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #9 for orchestra [1929-42]
Walton: The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach) [1940]
Widor: Organ Symphony #6 in G minor, op. 42/2 [1876]
Wolf-Ferrari: Sinfonia da Camera (Chamber Symphony) in B-flat, op. 8 [1903]

To move down 1 to the 95th tier: 
Bargiel: Fantasia #1 in B minor, op. 5 [1851]
Berlioz: Les francs-juges overture, op. 3 [1825]
Chávez: Symphony #6 [1962]
Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani) [1870]
Knussen: Symphony #3 [1979]
Rădulescu: Intimate Rituals, op. 63 [2003]
Thompson: Symphony #2 in E minor [1931]
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith [1963]

By the way, the ascending cycle will soon hit these tiers so we'll see all these works again within a few weeks. If your favorites didn't get the results you want, you won't have to wait long....

(It took me a couple of days to tally these results and it might take another day to update the list... Sorry guys! I'll do everything asap....)


----------



## Highwayman

Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3]


----------



## calvinpv

Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume [1988-1989]


----------



## science

I'll start the 98th tier in a moment. It's going to be an interesting one! Our votes on the 99th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 97th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor

To move up 1 to the 98th tier: 
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Barber: Excursions, op. 20
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Bartók: Suite for piano, op. 14, Sz. 62
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Blow: Venus and Adonis [c. 1683]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto #2 in E-flat, Kr. 172
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Duruflé: Motets (4) sur des thèmes grégoriens (Four motets on Gregorian themes), op. 10
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux"
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39
Gluck: Armide [1777]
Golijov: Tetro, including "Last Round" [2009]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Two Orchestras (symphony orchestra and jazz band)
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Ibert: Flute Concerto
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Lutosławski: Grave, metamorphoses for cello and orchestra [1981]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello [1922]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings"
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor [1921]
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 trumpets in C, RV 537
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To remain on the 99th tier: 
Abelard: O quanta qualia [between 1130 and 1142]
Akses: Violin Concerto [1972]
Allegri: Missa Che fa oggi il mio sole [17th cent.]
Anonymous (compiled by Hermann Pötzlinger): The Mensural Codex of St. Emmeram [15th century]
Aperghis: Avis de Tempête [2004]
Avraamov: Symphony of Factory Sirens [1922]
Bach: Cantata #170 "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" [1726]
Bach: Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen" [1723]
Bantock: Omar Khayyám [1909]
Bloch: Baal Shem, B. 47 [1923]
Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 64
Britten: Piano Concerto, op. 13
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
Buxtehude: Violin Sonata in G minor, op. 2/3; BuxWV 261
Cage: Dream [1948]
Cage: Fontana Mix [1958]
Cage: Suite for Toy Piano [1948]
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus [1923]
Carter: Piano Concerto
Castillon: Piano Concerto in D, op. 12
Charpentier: Les plaisirs de Versailles [1682]
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Copland: Dance Symphony [1930]
Cui: Preludes (25), op. 64
d'Indy: Istar, op. 42 [1896]
Delius: The Song of the High Hills
Dohnányi: Violin Sonata in C-sharp minor, op. 21
Dubois: Piano Quintet in F
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #1 in D, op. 23 [1875]
Dvořák: String Quartet #11 in C, op. 61 [1881]
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 24/1
Englund: Symphony #2 "Blackbird"
Fauré: Impromptus
Fauré: Masques et Bergamasques Suite, op. 112
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 8, including "Au bord de l'eau"
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Févin: Messe de Requiem
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 [1933]
Foulds: Three Mantras from "Avatara," op. 61b
Fujikura: prism spectra [2009]
Gerhard: Symphony #4 "New York" [1967]
Ginastera: Pampeana #3, op. 24
Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Glière: Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #2 in C-sharp minor, op. 54
Handel: Rinaldo, HWV 7 [1711]
Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30 [1912]
Honegger: Une Cantate de Noël [1953]
Howells: Requiem [1932]
Hummel: Piano Sonata #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 81
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37 [1903]
Korngold: Symphony in F-sharp, op. 40 [1952]
Martinů: The Greek Passion, H. 372
Melartin: Traumgesicht, op. 70
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
Moran: Requiem: Chant du Cygne
Mouton: Quaeramus cum pastoribus [1521]
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Mozetich: The Passion of Angels for two harps and orchestra
Muczynski: Cello Sonata, op. 25
Nono: Al gran sole carico d'amore [1975]
Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola [1979]
Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente [1968]
Nono: La fabbrica illuminata [1964]
Pärt: Arbos [1977, rev. 1986, 2001]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28 [1908]
Rădulescu: String Quartet #5, op. 89 "before the universe was born" [1990-1995]
Rautavaara: Percussion Concerto "Incantations" [2008]
Röntgen-Maier: Violin Concerto in D minor [1875]
Saariaho: Io [1987]
Saariaho: Orion [2002]
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, op. 39 [1873]
Say: Cello Sonata "Four Cities" [2012]
Saygun: Yunus Emre, op. 28 [1942]
Schnittke: Symphony #8 [1994]
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Sessions: Symphony #3
Sköld: Symphony #2, op. 36 [1937]
Strauss, R.: Piano Quartet in C minor, op. 13
Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Turina: Sonata for Guitar, op. 61
Vivaldi: Credo, RV 591 [c. 1713-17]

To move down 1 to the 100th tier: 
Arensky: Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations" [1894]
Braga Santos: Symphony #3 in C, op. 15
Glinka: A Life for the Tsar [1836]
Guarnieri: Symphony #2 "Uirapuru" [1945]
Hamerik: Symphony #6 in G, op. 38 "Symphonie Spirituelle"
Hanson: Mosaics [1957]
Holst: First Choral Symphony, op. 41 [1924]
Holst: The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37 [1917]
Maconchy: Symphony for Double String Orchestra
Ponce: Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"
Rachmaninoff: Suite #2 for 2 pianos, op. 17 [1901]
Saint-Saens: Africa, op. 89 [1891]
Sorabji: Le Jardin Parfumé [1923]
Wagner: Faust Overture [1840]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 77th tier selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 75th tier:
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7 [1892]

To move up 1 to the 76th tier:
Bach: Prelude and Fugue in D, BWV 532 [c. 1708-12]
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120 [1945]
Brahms: Songs (2) for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91 [1884]
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19 [1892]
Dvořák: Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44 [1878]
Grieg: Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45 [1886]
Hindemith: Kammermusik, op. 24 [1922]
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62 [1909]
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C, op. 119 [1949]
Prokofiev: Overture on Hebrew Themes for clarinet and piano quintet, op. 34 [1919]
Scharwenka: Piano Concerto #4 in F minor, op. 82 [c. 1908]
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38 [1939]
Schubert: Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678 [1819, 1822]
Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op. 11 [1893]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves [1934]

To remain on the 77th tier:
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 [1957]
Copland: Lincoln Portrait [1942]
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet, including "The Walk to the Paradise Garden" [1910]
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum [15th cent.]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob. XVI/20 [1771]
Honegger: Symphony #5 "Di Tre Re" [1950]
Ireland: Piano Concerto in E-flat [1930]
Lutosławski: Symphony #4 [1992]
Martinů: Piano Quintet #2 [1944]
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor [c. 1947]
Palestrina: Missa Brevis [1570]
Ries: Piano Quartet #3 in E minor, op. 129 [c. 1822]
Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal [1966]
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise in E, op. 83 [1887]
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39 [1840]
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435 [1660]
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea [1981, 1989]
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1, including the Toccata [1879]
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5, op. 87 [2001]

To move down 1 to the 78th tier:
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder [1858]


----------



## science

I rather messed up the 10th tier poll, but it has turned out ok. The three clear winners were:

Debussy: La Mer, L 109 [1905] 
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan" [1896] 
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 [1788]

So I'll move those up and that is good enough to settle the 9th and 10th tiers for now. We'll be doing them again before long....


----------



## calvinpv

Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]


----------



## Highwayman

Gernsheim: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 31 [1875]


----------



## science

Portamento created a reference for Schmitt's Sonate libre, op. 68, promoting it from the 96th to the 86th tier. It passed about 600 works!


----------



## science

When we finish the 98th tier (on May 1st), the 97th tier will have about 250 works, so when we do it we're going to split it into two tiers of about 100 works each and promote 50 of the works up to the 96th tier. Anticipating that, I've created a new 97th tier, currently empty. That means that all the tiers below it gain a number (i.e. the 98th tier has become the 99th tier).


----------



## Highwayman

Palmgren: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1907]


----------



## calvinpv

Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]


----------



## science

The tiers we can vote on currently:


The 11th tier - open to April 28
The 78th tier - open to April 28
The 98th tier - open to May 1


----------



## Highwayman

d'Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]


----------



## science

The tiers we can vote on currently:


The 11th tier - open to April 28
The 63rd tier - open to April 30 
The 78th tier - open to April 28
The 98th tier - open to May 1


----------



## science

Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]


----------



## Highwayman

Hovhaness: Symphony #24, op. 273 "Majnun" [1973]


----------



## mmsbls

Abel: Piano Concertos Op. 11 [1774]


----------



## science

According to the spreadsheet created by an anonymous member here, about 14% of the works we've recommended are by living composers.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Abel: Piano Concertos, op. 11 [1774]





science said:


> Babbitt: Occasional Variations for synthesized tape [1971]





Highwayman said:


> Bekku: Symphony #4 "The Summer 1945" [1986-9]





science said:


> Billone: Muri IIIb for string quartet [2010]





Highwayman said:


> Blumenfeld: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1892-4]





pjang23 said:


> Brahms: Ballades and Romances (4), op. 75, including "Edward" [1877-78]





mmsbls said:


> Busnois: Gaude coelestis Domina





science said:


> Carter: String Quartet #4 [1986]





mmsbls said:


> Clemens non Papa: Pater Peccavi [1554]





science said:


> Coates, G.: The Force for Peace in War [1973]





calvinpv said:


> Czernowin: Adiantum Capillus-Veneris I-III (Maidenhair fern I-III) [2015-2016]





Highwayman said:


> d'Anglebert: Pièces de Clavecin [c. 1689]





science said:


> Ferneyhough: Shadowtime [2004]





science said:


> Ferneyhough: String Quartet #2 [1980]





science said:


> Franssens: Harmony of the Spheres [1994-2001]





Highwayman said:


> Gernsheim: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 31 [1875]





Highwayman said:


> Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra [1918]





calvinpv said:


> Grisey: Le Temps et l'écume [1988-1989]





calvinpv said:


> Grisey: Tempus ex machina [1979]





mmsbls said:


> Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima [1566]





science said:


> Hartmann: Miserae [1934]





Highwayman said:


> Hayasaka: Piano Concerto in D minor [1948]





Highwayman said:


> Hayashi: Viola Concerto "Elegia" [1995]





Highwayman said:


> Hirose: Shakuhachi Concerto [1976]





Highwayman said:


> Hovhaness: Symphony #24, op. 273 "Majnun" [1973]





science said:


> Josquin (but perhaps misattrib.): Missa Mater Patris [15th century]





DaddyGeorge said:


> Kabeláč: The Mystery of Time, op. 31 [1957]


This was already on our list, way up on the 89th tier.



mmsbls said:


> La Rue: Magnificats [c. 1500]





Highwayman said:


> Lekeu: Piano Trio in C Minor [1889-91]





Highwayman said:


> Lekeu: String Quartet in G [1888]





Portamento said:


> Lutosławski: Symphony #2 [1966-67]





Highwayman said:


> Matsumura: Piano Concerto #2 [1978]





Highwayman said:


> Mayuzumi: Nirvana Symphony [1958]





Highwayman said:


> Miyoshi: Piano Sonata [1958]





Highwayman said:


> Palmgren: Preludes (24), op. 17 [1907]





Highwayman said:


> Penderecki: Clarinet Quartet [1993]





calvinpv said:


> Penderecki: Symphony #6 "Chinese Poems" [2008-2017]





calvinpv said:


> Penderecki: Symphony #8 "Lieder der Vergänglichkeit" [2004-2005]





Highwayman said:


> Pousseur: Les Éphémérides d'Icare 2 [1970]





science said:


> Rore: Madrigals for 5 voices [1542]





Highwayman said:


> Ryelandt: Symphony #4 in E-flat minor, op. 55 "Credo" [1912-3]





calvinpv said:


> Saariaho: Cinq reflets de "L'Amour de loin" [2001]





Highwayman said:


> Satoh: Violin Concerto [2002]





calvinpv said:


> Schütz: Il primo libro de madrigali (Italian Madrigals), SWV 1-19 [1611]





calvinpv said:


> Schütz: Kleine geistliche Konzerte, SWV 282-337 [1636, 1639]





science said:


> Schwanter: Piano Concerto #2 [2011]





Highwayman said:


> Shinohara: Alternance [1962]





Highwayman said:


> Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, op. 117 [1909-10]





Highwayman said:


> Takemitsu: Archipelago S. [1993]





Highwayman said:


> Takemitsu: Orion and Pleiades [1984]





Highwayman said:


> Ussachevsky: Three Scenes from The Creation [1960, rev. 1973]





mmsbls said:


> Wuorinen: String Sextet [1989]





calvinpv said:


> Xenakis: ST/4, 1-080262 [1956-1962]





Highwayman said:


> Yashiro: Piano Sonata [1961]





mmsbls said:


> Yoshimatsu: Threnody for Tokii [1981]





Highwayman said:


> Yun: Gong-Hu [1984]





MrMeatScience said:


> Zhubanova: String Quartet #1 [1952]


Ok, I've added all of these! That gets us to 470 works on our lowest tier.


----------



## calvinpv

Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]


----------



## Highwayman

Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]


----------



## mmsbls

Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]


----------



## calvinpv

Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]


----------



## science

Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]


----------



## Highwayman

Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]


----------



## science

Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]


----------



## mmsbls

Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]


----------



## Highwayman

Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 11th tier...

... picked the following works to promote to the 10th tier: 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" [1731]
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 [1720]
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61 [1806]
Berg: Violin Concerto [1935]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 [1888]
Vivaldi: Il cimento dell'armonia e dell'inventione, including Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) [1725]

... picked the following works to remain on the 11th tier: 
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116 [1943]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109 [1820]
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38 [1865]
Debussy: Préludes for piano, Books I & II, L 117 & 123 [1910, 1913]
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy" [1797]
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178 [1854]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 [1785]

... picked the following works to demote to the 12th tier: 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488 [1786]


----------



## science

How would people feel about breaking up Cage's "Number Pieces" on the 83rd tier? 

The usual justifications for grouping pieces together don't apply to the number pieces. I think they've never been recorded together, and several of them can stand on their own just fine. 

But it would become 40 works.... 

It would be... kind of wrong to have 40 works by a single composer on a single tier, so if no one makes a strong argument for grouping the number pieces together, what I am thinking about doing is making a thread just for the number pieces. We can vote on them, and at the end the one(s) that got the most votes will go on the tier where the number pieces are, and the rest will go down from there according to how many votes they got.


----------



## science

Babbitt: String Quartet #5 [1982]


----------



## science

science said:


> Babbitt: String Quartet #5 [1982]





mmsbls said:


> Birtwistle: Carmen Arcadiae Mechanicae Perpetuum [1977]





mmsbls said:


> Bortniansky: Sacred Concertos [1799]





science said:


> Carter: Enchanted Preludes for flute and cello [1988]





science said:


> Eben: The Labyrinth of the World and the Paradise of the Heart [2002]





Highwayman said:


> Hashimoto: Symphony #1 in D [1940]





Highwayman said:


> Hiller: Piano Concerto #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 69 [1843]





Highwayman said:


> Reger: Symphonic Fantasy and Fugue, op. 57 "Inferno" [1901]





calvinpv said:


> Schmidt: Symphony #1 in E [1896-1899]





calvinpv said:


> Schütz: Cantiones sacrae, SWV 53-93 [1625]


I've added these. We now have 480 works on that tier.


----------



## science

We're about two weeks away from doing the lowest tier again, so in a few days we'll start letting ourselves nominate five new works each day.


----------



## adriesba

science said:


> How would people feel about breaking up Cage's "Number Pieces" on the 83rd tier?
> 
> The usual justifications for grouping pieces together don't apply to the number pieces. I think they've never been recorded together, and several of them can stand on their own just fine.
> 
> But it would become 40 works....
> 
> It would be... kind of wrong to have 40 works by a single composer on a single tier, so if no one makes a strong argument for grouping the number pieces together, what I am thinking about doing is making a thread just for the number pieces. We can vote on them, and at the end the one(s) that got the most votes will go on the tier where the number pieces are, and the rest will go down from there according to how many votes they got.


40 works by Cage? Nope! Think about it this way... if I'm counting correctly (might be a few off if there are works based on others' work or if names happen to be the same), I see:

43 Prokofiev works, 
35 Tchaikovsky works, 
33 Stravinsky works, 
45 Shostakovich works, 
29 Chopin works, 
18 Vivaldi works, 
43 Debussy works, 
29 Ravel works,
26 Schoenberg works, 
42 Bartók works, 
41 Mendelssohn works.

If those pieces by Cage are separated, that would give Cage 57 pieces. We need to ask if we really want Cage to be more represented than any one of the important composers listed above. I think 57 Cage pieces is ridiculous. You'd need a very, VERY compelling composer to have them represented on the list more than the likes of Stravinsky or Prokofiev or Debussy, etc.

Plus, it would look very awkward to have 40 pieces with titles like _Three_, _Three[SUP]2[/SUP]_, _Four_, etc. all over the list.

Also, _Má vlast _isn't split on the list when _Vltava_ is heard by itself all the time. Even the list specifies "including Vltava".

We have to avoid over-representing a composer on the list, and separating Cage's pieces would definitely over-represent him.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 78th tier have chosen the following works...

To move up 2 to the 76th tier:
Schnittke: String Quartet #2 [1981]

To move up 1 to the 77th tier:
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #2 [1965]
Bridge: Piano Trio #2, H. 178 [1929]
Browne: Stabat Mater dolorosa [15th century]
Byrd: Infelix ego [1591]
Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, op. 109 [1896]
Hindemith: Trauermusik [1936]
Jolivet: Bassoon Concerto [1954]
Murail: Désintégrations [1983]
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, op. 33 [1911]
Obrecht: Missa Caput [1480s]
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 [1983]
Schütz: Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47 [1619]
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto [1945]
Suk: A Summer's Tale, op. 29 [1909]
Zemlinsky: String Quartet #4, op. 25 [1936]

To remain on the 78th tier:
Alfven: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 39 "Fran Havsbandet" [1918]
Beethoven: Septet in E-flat, op. 20 [1799]
Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra [1951]
Kernis: Musica Celestis [1990]
Martinů: Piano Trio #2 in D minor, H. 327 [1950]
Rautavaara: Symphony #3 [1960]
Respighi: Gli Uccelli (The Birds) [1928]
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92 [1892]
Sauer: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor [1895]
Saygun: Cello Concerto, op. 74 [1987]
Schnittke: Concerto for Mixed Chorus (Choir Concerto) [1985]
Schumann: Stücke (5) im Volkston (Five Pieces in a Popular Style) for cello and piano, op. 102 [1849]
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka [1921]
Taneyev: Piano Trio in D, op. 22 [1908]
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder [1858]
Weber: Aufforderung zum Tanze (Invitation to the Dance), op. 65 [1819]

To move down 1 to the 79th tier:
Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto) [1951]
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32 [1814]

Next up in this cycle is the 79th tier.


----------



## science

adriesba said:


> 40 works by Cage? ...
> 
> If those pieces by Cage are separated, that would give Cage 57 pieces.


That's a good point (although it masks some complexity in what counts as "a work" on our list), and it promises to save me a lot of work.

I don't often quantify things like that. If I were to quantify things, I would take into consideration what tier a work is on. So a work on the lowest tier might be worth 1 point, a work on the second tier up would be worth 2 points, and so on, so that currently the work on the top tier would be worth 109 points.

That would probably lead to the kind of Olympian-favoring results you'd appreciate, since a composer like Wagner who didn't compose many works (fifteen on our list counting the Ring as one, but nearly half of them on the 40th tier or higher and of course two of them on the second tier) would still be near the top of the list while a composer like Stockhausen (who has 45 works on our list now, but only four above the 90th tier) would not.

Eventually I hope that composers like Vivaldi, Scarlatti, and Hovhaness will have hundreds of works on our list, but of course very few of them will be on high tiers. If such a thing ever happens, maybe then we'll reconsider Cage's number pieces.


----------



## SuperTonic

science said:


> How would people feel about breaking up Cage's "Number Pieces" on the 83rd tier?
> 
> The usual justifications for grouping pieces together don't apply to the number pieces. I think they've never been recorded together, and several of them can stand on their own just fine.
> 
> But it would become 40 works....
> 
> It would be... kind of wrong to have 40 works by a single composer on a single tier, so if no one makes a strong argument for grouping the number pieces together, what I am thinking about doing is making a thread just for the number pieces. We can vote on them, and at the end the one(s) that got the most votes will go on the tier where the number pieces are, and the rest will go down from there according to how many votes they got.


My preference would be to keep them together. Conceptually they stand together I believe since the compositional process for most of them was the same. And I think it makes more sense to consider them conceptually since different performances of the same piece could sound radically different given their aleotoric nature. Also keep in mind that a lot of them are linked together. Cage included instructions that allowed performers to combine certain number pieces to create new number pieces. At the very least I think those groupings should be left intact.


----------



## science

science said:


> I don't often quantify things like that. If I were to quantify things, I would take into consideration what tier a work is on. So a work on the lowest tier might be worth 1 point, a work on the second tier up would be worth 2 points, and so on, so that currently the work on the top tier would be worth 109 points.


I did this for the works on the top 40 tiers. (I would do more but I have the feeling my wife is going to make me stop soon and 40 is a good place.)

And I found that our 50 favorite / most highly recommended composers are:

1. Beethoven 
2. Brahms	
3. Bach	
4. Mozart	
5. Schubert	
6. Shostakovich	
7. Schumann	
8. Haydn	
9. Debussy	
10. Mahler	
11. Ravel	
12. Tchaikovsky	
13. Dvorak	
14. Bartok	
15. Chopin	
16. Mendelssohn	
17. Sibelius	
18. Faure	
19. Wagner	
20. Strauss, R	
21. Prokofiev	
22. Rachmaninoff	
23. Bruckner	
24. Stravinsky	
25. Saint-Saens	
26. Janacek	
27. Verdi	
28. Vaughan Williams	
29. Mussorgsky	
30. Grieg	
31. Schoenberg	
32. Berlioz	
33. Liszt	
34. Berg	
35. Scriabin	
36. Messiaen	
37. Handel	
38. Barber	
39. Rimsky-Korsakov	
40. Elgar	
41. Monteverdi	
42. Gershwin	
43. Schnittke	
44. Nielsen	
45. Puccini	
46. Franck	
47. Ives	
48. Ligeti	
49. Dohnanyi	
50. Vivaldi

Edit: Hoo-boy. I've done the top 50 tiers now and here are the top 50 composers:

1. Beethoven (0) 
2. Brahms (0) 
3. Bach (0) 
4. Mozart (0) 
5. Schubert (0) 
6. Shostakovich (0) 
7. Haydn (+1) 
8. Debussy (+1) 
9. Schumann (-2) 
10. Ravel (+1) 
11. Mahler (-1) 
12. Dvorak (+1) 
13. Tchaikovsky (-1) 
14. Chopin (+1) 
15. Faure (+3) 
16. Sibelius (+1) 
17. Bartok (-3) 
18. Mendelssohn (-2) 
19. Prokofiev (+2) 
20. Vaughan Williams (+8) 
21. Strauss, R (-1) 
22. Stravinsky (+2) 
23. Wagner (-4) 
24. Rachmaninoff (-2) 
25. Liszt (+8) 
26. Bruckner (-3) 
27. Handel (+10) 
28. Barber (+10) 
29. Schoenberg (+2) 
30. Scriabin (+5) 
31. Saint-Saens (-6) 
32. Ligeti (+16) 
33. Grieg (-3) 
34. Janacek (-8) 
35. Berlioz (-3) 
36. Verdi (-9) 
37. Berg (-3) 
38. Elgar (+2) 
39. Mussorgsky (-10) 
40. Schnittke (+3) 
41. Dohnanyi (+8) 
42. Hummel -- new to top 50 
43. Webern -- new to top 50 
44. Messiaen (-8) 
45. Gershwin (-3) 
46. Nielsen (-2) 
47. Ives (0) 
48. Chausson -- new to top 50
49. Martinu -- new to top 50
50. Rimsky-Korsakov (-11)

Dropped out of top 50: Monteverdi, Puccini, Franck, Vivaldi.

Edit:: Edit: One last time! Here is the list as of the top 60.

1. Beethoven (0, 0) 
2. Bach (0, +1) 
3. Brahms (0, -1) 
4. Mozart (0, 0) 
5. Haydn (+1, +2) 
6. Schubert (0, -1) 
7. Shostakovich (0, -1) 
8. Debussy (+1, 0) 
9. Schumann (-2, 0) 
10. Ravel (+1, 0) 
11. Mahler (-1, 0) 
12. Dvorak (+1, 0) 
13. Bartok (-3, +4) 
14. Tchaikovsky (-1, -1) 
15. Chopin (+1, -1) 
16. Faure (+3, -1) 
17. Sibelius (+1, -1) 
18. Prokofiev (+2, +1) 
19. Vaughan Williams (+8, +1) 
20. Mendelssohn (-2, -2) 
21. Strauss, R (-1, 0) 
22. Schoenberg (+2, +7) 
23. Stravinsky (+2, -1) 
24. Liszt (+8, +1) 
25. Scriabin (+5, +5) 
26. Handel (+10, +1) 
27. Ligeti (+16, +5) 
28. Wagner (-4, -5) 
29. Saint-Saens (-6, -2) 
30. Barber (+10, -2) 
31. Rachmaninoff (-2, -7) 
32. Webern (new, +11)
33. Berg (-3, +4) 
34. Nielsen (-2, +12) 
35. Bruckner (-3, -9) 
36. Grieg (-3, -3) 
37. Elgar (+2, +1) 
38. Janacek (-8, -4) 
39. Berlioz (-3, -4) 
40. Mussorgsky (-10, -1) 
41. Dohnanyi (+8, 0) 
42. Ives (0, +5) 
43. Hummel (new, -1) 
44. Verdi (-9, -8) 
45. Messiaen (-8, -1) 
46. Schnittke (+3, -6) 
47. Boulez (out, out, new) 
48. Franck (46, out, new) 
49. Bruch (out, out, new) 
50. Josquin (out, out, new)

Dropped out of top 50: Gershwin, Chausson, Martinu, Rimsky-Korsakov.

So.... Very interesting to see who climbs and falls as we include more and more works.

The composers who are consistent climbers are Haydn, Prokofiev, Vaughan Williams, Schoenberg, Liszt, Scriabin, Handel, Ligeti, Webern, Berg, Boulez, Bruch, and Josquin.

I think it'd be fair to call all of them, perhaps excepting Vaughan Williams, composers that grow on you as you learn more about classical music. (Maybe all composers do that, but perhaps Vaughan Williams is even more popular with the easy listening sort of classical fan than with the more dedicated listeners.)

The consistent fallers are Tchaikovsky (just barely), Mendelssohn, Wagner, Saint-Saens, Rachmaninoff, Bruckner, Grieg, Janacek, Berlioz, Mussorgsky, Verdi, Messiaen, Gershwin, and Rimsky-Korsakov.

These are mostly composers with a small number of very famous, very highly respected works. It'd be interesting to see if Janacek and Messiaen would keep falling, but I can't keep going right now.

Of course every time we do a tier the numbers change a little, so this is just a snapshot....


----------



## mmsbls

Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]


----------



## Highwayman

Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]


----------



## science

Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]


----------



## mmsbls

Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium


----------



## Highwayman

Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]


----------



## calvinpv

Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 63rd tier selected the following works...

To promote 2 to the 61st tier: 
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn [1905]

To promote 1 to the 62nd tier:
Bax: Elegiac Trio [1916]
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 [1887]
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé [probably 1450s]
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47 [1905]
Elgar: Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55 [1908]
Josquin: Ave Maria... virgo serena [before 1476]
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs) [1584]
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111 [1947]
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328 [1692]
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45 [1940]
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore" [1872]
Schnittke: Requiem [1975]
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58 [1909]

To remain on the 63rd tier:
Abel: 27 Pieces for Bass Viol (The Drexel Manuscript) [c. 1770]
Bellini: Norma [1831]
Berg: Altenberg Lieder, op. 4 [1912]
Butterworth: Songs (6) from A Shropshire Lad [1911]
Chin: Cello Concerto [2013]
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63 [1911]
Ibert: Escales (Ports of Call) [1922]
Medtner: Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind" [1911]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #3, op. 30 [1927]
Spohr: Nonet in F, op. 31 [1813]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44 [1878]
Weber: Grand Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano, op. 48 [1816]
Wirén: Serenade for Strings, op. 11 [1937]

To move down 1 to the 63rd tier: 
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 [probably after 1690 and before 1707]


----------



## mmsbls

Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]


----------



## Highwayman

Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]


----------



## science

Our votes on what was the 98th tier and has become the 99th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to what is still the 96th tier: 
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Davies: Naxos Quartets
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]

To move up 1 to what is now the 98th tier: 
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Andreae: Symphony #2 in C, op. 31 [1920]
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Barber: Excursions, op. 20
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Barber: Toccata Festiva, op. 36 [1960]
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Blow: Venus and Adonis [c. 1683]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Braga Santos: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 13 [1947]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux"
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" [1991]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
Ibert: Flute Concerto
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2
Lachenmann: String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso" [1972]
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"
Langgaard: Symphony #1 [1910]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lloyd: A Symphonic Mass
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Marquez: Danzon #2
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Power: Beata progenies
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello [1922]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Sainsbury: Cello Concerto, op. 27
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings"
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Soper: Voices from the Killing Jar [2012]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #5 in G minor, op. 147
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, op. 75
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 trumpets in C, RV 537
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]
Webern: Little Pieces (3 kleine Stücke) for cello and piano, op. 11 [1914]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20 [1929]

To remain on the 99th tier: 
Ablinger: points & views
Abrahamsen: Pieces (6) for Horn, Violin and Piano
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 [1997]
Albéniz: Mallorca, op. 202
Alkan: Troisième recueil de chants, op. 65
Bartók: Hungarian Folksongs (4) for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93 [1932]
Bartók: Suite for piano, op. 14, Sz. 62
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #20 in G, op. 49/2 [1795-8]
Cage: Roaratorio: An Irish Circus on Finnegans Wake [1979]
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón [1922]
Dallapiccola: Canti di prigionia (Songs of Imprisonment)
Dittersdorf: Double Bass Concerto #2 in E-flat, Kr. 172
Duruflé: Motets (4) sur des thèmes grégoriens (Four motets on Gregorian themes), op. 10
Englund: Symphony #4 "Nostalgic" [1976]
Eötvös: Seven [2006]
Gluck: Armide [1777]
Goldmark: Piano Quintet #1 in B-flat, op. 30
Golijov: Tetro, including "Last Round" [2009]
Gubaidulina: Concerto for Two Orchestras (symphony orchestra and jazz band)
Haas, G. F.: String Quartet #7 [2011]
Hamelin: 12 Études in All the Minor Keys [2009]
Henze: Symphony #7 [1984]
Howells: Hymnus Paradisi [1938]
Ives: Robert Browning Overture [1914, rev. 1942]
Janácèk: Concertino for piano & chamber orchestra [1925]
Kancheli: Styx [1999]
Kiel: Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44
Kraus: Symphony in E-flat, VB 144
Kurtág: Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola [2005]
Lalo: Namouna [1882]
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles) [2000]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #2, S.515 [1881]
Lutosławski: Grave, metamorphoses for cello and orchestra [1981]
Maderna: Aura [1967]
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Marx: Piano concerto in E, "Romantic"
Mathias: Symphony #3 [1991]
O'Regan: The Ecstasies Above
Oliveros: To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation
Ornstein: Morning in the Woods [1971]
Panufnik, A.: Lullaby
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes [1967]
Penderecki: Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra [1967]
Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun [1969]
Ponchielli: La Gioconda, op. 9
Preisner: Requiem for My Friend [1998]
Prokofiev: Sonata for Solo Violin in D, op. 115
Rautavaara: Vigilia (All-Night Vigil) [1972]
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Reich: Music for a Large Ensemble [1978]
Reich: Music for Pieces of Wood [1973]
Rózsa: Violin Concerto, op. 24 [1953]
Saariaho: Petals [1988]
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #1 in A, op. 20 [1859]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33 [18th cent.]
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten, op. 66 [1848]
Schumann: Variations on an Original Theme in E-flat, WoO 24 "Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)"
Sculthorpe: String Quartet #11 "Jabiru Dreaming" [1990]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29 [1910]
Strauss, R.: Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65 [1919]
Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore [1878]
Tabakova: Suite in Old Style for viola, strings, and harpsichord [2004]
Tchaikovsky: Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55 [1884]
Ten Holt: Palimpsest for String Septet [1992; rev. 1993]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor [1921]
Villa-Lobos: Chôros #5 for piano, "Alma brasileira" [1925]
Webern: String Trio op. 20 [1926-1927]
Weiss: Lute Sonata in A minor, Weiss SW 29 "L'Infidèle"
Whittington: Music for Airport Furniture [2011]
Yoshimatsu: While an Angel Falls into a Doze..., op. 73 [1998]

To move down 1 to the 100th tier: 
Ferrari: Et si toute entière maintenant [1987]
Ferrari: Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer [1970]
Marshall: September Canons
Pampin: On Space [2000/2005]
Pavlova: Symphony #6 [2007]

Next up on this tier is the new 98th tier, so we'll immediately see again all of the works that were promoted one tier. Unfortunately, I'm too tired to take care of it immediately so we'll have a 1-day delay here....


----------



## Highwayman

Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Highwayman said:


> Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]


How have we been missing that for so long?


----------



## 1996D

The list is all over the place.

For most new listeners the best thing to do would be to follow the great performers, who naturally show great taste and have the best recordings. Starting with the old guard of conductors: Karajan, Bernstein, Böhm, Abbado etc. To the old guard of musicians: Horowitz, Rubinstein, Oistrakh, Richter etc. To the best orchestras: Vienna Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic, New York Philarmonic.

Top artists have not only the best performances but also know to choose only the best music, because that is what touches them, and that makes it a much easier guide than lists such a these.


----------



## Bulldog

1996D said:


> The list is all over the place.


Where have you been? It's supposed to be all over the place. Put another way, it's intent is to be comprehensive.


----------



## 1996D

Bulldog said:


> Where have you been? It's supposed to be all over the place. Put another way, it's intent is to be comprehensive.


Yes I know, but for new listeners the easiest way to find the best music is to follow the performers that dedicated their lives to promoting the best of the past. They are renown and easy to find, with the best quality recordings as well.

This way it's much likelier that people will fall in love with music - a bad recording can turn people off very quickly - and great performers have amazing taste when choosing what to play.

Imagine listening to a great piece played by a mediocre performer as your first experience of a composer? This is what new listeners will go through today with so many options.


----------



## Nereffid

1996D said:


> The list is all over the place.
> 
> For most new listeners the best thing to do would be to follow the great performers, who naturally show great taste and have the best recordings. Starting with the old guard of conductors: Karajan, Bernstein, Böhm, Abbado etc. To the old guard of musicians: Horowitz, Rubinstein, Oistrakh, Richter etc. To the best orchestras: Vienna Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic, New York Philarmonic.
> 
> Top artists have not only the best performances but also know to choose only the best music, because that is what touches them, and that makes it a much easier guide than lists such a these.


Well, go post your own list then, instead of pissing on the efforts of others.


----------



## science

Our votes on the 39th tier selected the following works...

To move up 1 to the 38th tier: 
Berg: Wozzeck [1922]
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices [c. 1593]
Janáček: Glagolská mše (Glagolitic Mass) [1926]
Mahler: Symphony #7 [1905]
Shostakovich: Preludes (24), op. 34 [1933]

To remain on the 39th tier: 
Bartók: Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110 [1937]
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 93 [1823]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass" [1913]
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70 [1890]

To move down 1 to the 40th tier: 
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8 [1880]


----------



## science

1996D said:


> Yes I know, but for new listeners the easiest way to find the best music is to follow the performers that dedicated their lives to promoting the best of the past. They are renown and easy to find, with the best quality recordings as well.
> 
> This way it's much likelier that people will fall in love with music - a bad recording can turn people off very quickly - and great performers have amazing taste when choosing what to play.
> 
> Imagine listening to a great piece played by a mediocre performer as your first experience of a composer? This is what new listeners will go through today with so many options.


I don't know whether new listeners can often tell a great performance from a good one.

But a bigger issue is just that there probably aren't right or wrong ways to go about exploring music. The way you're advocating would completely omit almost all music prior to Bach, literally two-thirds of the history of the tradition, and most of the music composed since about 1970. That would be sad, to me.


----------



## 1996D

science said:


> I don't know whether new listeners can often tell a great performance from a good one.
> 
> But a bigger issue is just that there probably aren't right or wrong ways to go about exploring music. The way you're advocating would completely omit almost all music prior to Bach, literally two-thirds of the history of the tradition, and most of the music composed since about 1970. That would be sad, to me.


Yes, but your title suggests this is a consensus of the site's recommended works, yet the list is not made to be very accessible to new listeners. Classical music is already seen as being filled with jargon by everyday people, and I suggested a possible solution.

I think all people barring the tone-deaf can appreciate music and this site should be more welcoming. It would be for the greater good and would serve to grow our art.


----------



## Bulldog

1996D said:


> Yes I know, but for new listeners the easiest way to find the best music is to follow the performers that dedicated their lives to promoting the best of the past. They are renown and easy to find, with the best quality recordings as well.
> 
> This way it's much likelier that people will fall in love with music - a bad recording can turn people off very quickly - and great performers have amazing taste when choosing what to play.


In addition to not agreeing with the above, this is the wrong thread for the position you're taking. If you don't intend to go with the flow here, you need to go elsewhere.


----------



## science

1996D said:


> I suggested a possible solution.


I'm sorry, I must've misunderstood or missed that. Can you PM it to me?

Or you can post it in this thread that I'm linking to, which is basically devoted to criticism of this project.


----------



## Highwayman

Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 25th tier selected the following works...

To promote to the 24th tier: 
Bach: Johannes-Passion, BWV 245 [1724-49]
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122 [1912]
Górecki: Symphony #3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," op. 36 [1976]
Puccini: La Bohème [1896]
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis [1910]

To remain on the 25th tier: 
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D [1930]
Respighi: Pini di Roma [1924]
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929 [1827]
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760 [1822]

To demote to the 26th tier: 
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22 [1875]


----------



## 1996D

science said:


> I'm sorry, I must've misunderstood or missed that. Can you PM it to me?
> 
> Or you can post it in this thread that I'm linking to, which is basically devoted to criticism of this project.


The main thing wrong is the title, you can't recommend something that very few will follow and then put the whole site's name behind it.



Bulldog said:


> In addition to not agreeing with the above, this is the wrong thread for the position you're taking. If you don't intend to go with the flow here, you need to go elsewhere.


Simply stating what's wrong is enough, this list is anything but a consensus, it's simply the opinion of a few members.


----------



## science

1996D said:


> The main thing wrong is the title, you can't recommend something that very few will follow and then put the whole site's name behind it.


What's your solution?



1996D said:


> Simply stating what's wrong is enough, this list is anything but a consensus, it's simply the opinion of a few members.


But it _is_ our recommendations as negotiated by everyone who cared to participate. I guess it's obvious to anyone who thinks about it that people who haven't wanted to contribute probably haven't contributed.


----------



## 1996D

science said:


> What's your solution?


You started it, so it would be logical to name it after you: 'science & friends favourite and most highly recommended works' or something along the lines.

You made it clear that it isn't for new listeners; if it's not making music accessible it shouldn't have the site's name behind it.


----------



## science

1996D said:


> You started it, so it would be logical to name it after you: 'science & friends favourite and most highly recommended works' or something along the lines.
> 
> You made it clear that it isn't for new listeners; if it's not making music accessible it shouldn't have the site's name behind it.


I didn't mean to make anything like that clear. I intended to make the opposite clear: our list (and the linked reference threads and so on) is supposed to be for everyone, explicitly _including new listeners_.

The project has been going on for about 12 years (going back to the amazon boards), and although I have played one of the central roles in it, it would be really pretentious for me to name it after myself. For long periods of time Trout was doing all the work. A user name "M. Ziolkowski" did at least half of the work back on the amazon board. Dozens, _maybe hundreds_ of people have participated at various times. (I suspect that at this point several hundred people have participated, but I didn't keep records of that.) Also, like everyone else, I personally disagree with a lot of the choices we've made! But that's life in a democracy, isn't it?

It really has been a community project, and every single participant at talkclassical is welcome to contribute. I can't force them to... unfortunately....

If TC mods or management ask me to change the title, I will certainly do so, but for now they seem happy enough to let it go on, and I have some reason to believe that our list is actually appreciated by _a lot_ more people than merely the people who have voted. Down the road a bit (basically when I get around to it), I intend to make it more accessible to the world, and I actually hope that eventually there'll be more of a reciprocal arrangement in which our list draws attention to the TC boards so that more people, including beginners, can get still more help exploring the classical music tradition.


----------



## 1996D

Fair enough, I don't necessarily disagree with the list, but it isn't a very good way for new listeners to get started - listening to Wagner's extremely long and tedious ring cycle is not a good recommendation for today's attention spans, and it would be funny for someone to start with that.

This is where the words 'favourite' and 'recommended' are in conflict, and it makes for a confusing list that also happens to have an authoritative title. 

It's no wonder most beginners tend to stick with Chopin and his short pieces and that's what still sells the most too. It's a difficult conundrum to solve.


----------



## mmsbls

Bruch: Romanze in F Op. 85 [1911]


----------



## Bulldog

1996D said:


> Fair enough, I don't necessarily disagree with the list, but it isn't a very good way for new listeners to get started - listening to Wagner's extremely long and tedious ring cycle is not a good recommendation for today's attention spans, and it would be funny for someone to start with that.
> 
> This is where the words 'favourite' and 'recommended' are in conflict, and it makes for a confusing list that also happens to have an authoritative title.


I'm sorry that you are confused and have a short attention span. However, the members who are participating in this project would likely prefer that you stop trolling.


----------



## Highwayman

Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]


----------



## science

Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon [1966]


----------



## 1996D

Bulldog said:


> I'm sorry that you are confused and have a short attention span. However, the members who are participating in this project would likely prefer that you stop trolling.


What are you on about? This is about making music accessible, and I'll repeat that following great performers is a much better way find great pieces.

There's also a whole thread of people disagreeing with the list, so it having the site's name behind it as if it was consensus is a legitimate problem that needed to be brought up.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Bulldog said:


> I'm sorry that you are confused and have a short attention span. However, the members who are participating in this project would likely prefer that you stop trolling.


1996D does have a good point though. The whole list comes across as the attitude of classical music elitists, who would shove large amounts of anything they consider "great", like Wagner's Ring Cycle, into the throats of any newcomers to classical music. And unlike the title suggests, the list doesn't represent the general view of everyone on TC. I respect science's effort in putting all the stuff together, but the fact remains there are like only 10~20 people participating in it on regular basis, and 90% of people here don't find purpose in it, or don't want to spend time "improving" it.

Say, if there's a newcomer who likes this:





wouldn't it more reasonable to recommend just this 



to him, rather than any of the 1~3 hour-long works that occupy the top of the list?

In the end, the list is just seems like an overdone "ranking of greatness in art", where some elitists strive to establish their favorite works as the greatest. Sorry, the whole idea comes across as 'egotistical', I don't like it. I think the sole reason why it's not named "TC's Greatest.." is to avoid controversies.


----------



## Nereffid

hammeredklavier said:


> In the end, the list is just seems like an overdone "ranking of greatness in art", where some elitists strive to establish their favorite works as the greatest. ... I think the sole reason why it's not named "TC's Greatest.." is to avoid controversies.


Or maybe - just maybe - it's not named "TC's Greatest..." because its creators _aren't_ striving to establish their favorite works as the greatest. Maybe it's named "Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works" because it's a list of recommendations put together by a group of enthusiasts who openly acknowledge that it represents their own knowledge and taste, and who don't claim it's an objective canon.



hammeredklavier said:


> Sorry, the whole idea comes across as 'egotistical', I don't like it.


If you want 'egotistical', look no further than at someone who sees a thread with over 500 posts in which a group of people come together to create something they hope will be of value to others, and thinks "what this thread needs right now is for me to say I dislike it".


----------



## mmsbls

1996D said:


> What are you on about? This is about making music accessible, and I'll repeat that following great performers is a much better way find great pieces.


The list is not about making music accessible. It is simply a very large list of works that a group of people enjoy and would recommend to others. Given that the list is so large, it has works that beginners, those with modest experience, and those with extensive experience might not know. If I were a beginner, I would start with the top tiers, but I would sample what makes sense for me. When I started, I did not listen to long operas so I would have skipped those.

There maybe better ways to introduce beginners to classical music, but from what I've seen no one truly knows what the best ways are since so many people advocate differing ways. Personally, I would recommend beginners to look at the TC Top Recommended lists. I view this list as best for those with a modest to extensive knowledge of classical works, but I think it would be fine for beginners as well.



1996D said:


> There's also a whole thread of people disagreeing with the list, so it having the site's name behind it as if it was consensus is a legitimate problem that needed to be brought up.


TC members have complained about the TC Top Recommended lists for the same reason. I agree it's a reasonable concern. The lists have been around for about a decade and the complaints have been relatively few. I think we recognize that any such list or lists would be criticized by some for a variety of reasons. There would be no way to have a TC list that everyone or even a majority would agree on. We think it's reasonable to have such lists as many have told us how much they value them.

I suspect that this list will never go into the Compilation of the TC Top Recommended Lists thread with the other lists because this list was created with a vastly different methodology.


----------



## mmsbls

hammeredklavier said:


> 1...The whole list comes across as the attitude of classical music elitists, who would shove large amounts of anything they consider "great", like Wagner's Ring Cycle, into the throats of any newcomers to classical music.


The list is not exclusively for newcomers, and as I mentioned above, I view the list as better for those with a modest to extensive knowledge of classical music. I do think it's fine for newcomers as well. Presumably they would utilize the list in the way they felt most comfortable. People often ask for suggestions for classical music. One reason for this list as well as the TC Top Recommended lists is an attempt to satisfy that request. I certainly don't see it as shoving works anywhere.



hammeredklavier said:


> Say, if there's a newcomer who likes this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't it more reasonable to recommend just this
> 
> 
> 
> to him, rather than any of the 1~3 hour-long works that occupy the top of the list?


Maybe. I don't know. There are numerous threads where a particular person asks for suggestions, TC members have a discussion with that member, and ultimately works are suggested. The suggestions generally seem to vary widely suggesting that individuals have a wide variance in what they think are the best suggestions. That's fine, but generally no one has time to address every individual's specific requests. The TC Top Recommended lists and this one are more for those who want to peruse a number of works and select what they wish.



hammeredklavier said:


> In the end, the list is just seems like an overdone "ranking of greatness in art", where some elitists strive to establish their favorite works as the greatest. Sorry, the whole idea comes across as 'egotistical', I don't like it. I think the sole reason why it's not named "TC's Greatest.." is to avoid controversies.


I have been involved with this project for many years and can honestly say I would be very surprised if anyone felt they were striving to establish their favorite works as the greatest. That view sounds a bit funny to me especially given the large number of works. Voting up a work from tier 98 to tier 97 doesn't strike me as a battle to establish greatness.

There was one TC member awhile ago who occasionally criticized the TC lists stating what he felt was the real reason they were created. We always corrected his mistaken impression, but he persisted knowing that he was correct and the list makers were mistaken about their intentions or lying. I have no idea what the views of a wide number of TC members are concerning this list. I suspect the overwhelming majority don't have an opinion (or they dislike lists in general). I do know now what you think.


----------



## Bulldog

*For those who want to discuss the merits of this project, Science provided a link to the appropriate thread in Post #505.*


----------



## science

Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]


----------



## Highwayman

Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 79th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 77th tier: 
Bach: Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904 [before 1727]
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60 [1916]
Crumb: Makrokosmos [1972-9]
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ [1969]
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44 [1928]

To move up 1 to the 78th tier: 
Arriaga: String Quartet #3 in E-flat [1823]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 in E-flat, op. 7 [1798]
Duparc: L'invitation au voyage [1872]
Liszt: Consolations, S.172 [1844-50]
Reger: Suites (3) for Solo Cello, op. 131c [1915]
Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70 [1913]
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32 [1814]
Weill: Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera) [1928]
Wellesz: Symphony #5, op. 75 [1956]
Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch [1891, 1896]

To remain on the 79th tier: 
Bach: Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989 [1707-13]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #5 in C minor, op. 10/1 [1797]
Bernstein: Serenade after Plato's Symposium [1954]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid" [c. 1798]
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India" [1936]
Delius: Brigg Fair (An English Rhapsody) [1907]
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 [1917]
Kreisler: Liebesleid [1905]
Kurtág: Stele, op. 33 [1994]
Ligeti: Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto) [1951]
Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes" [1954]
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1, H. 277 [1939]
Pergolesi: Septem verba a Christo [1736]
Poulenc: Flute Sonata [1957]
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures) [1927]
Reubke: Organ Sonata on the 94th Psalm [1857]
Roussel: Symphony #3 in G minor, op. 42 [1930]
Saariaho: Notes on Light [2006]
Scriabin: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 29 [1901]

To move down 1 to the 80th tier: 
Ostertag: All the Rage [1991]
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 [1843]


----------



## mmsbls

Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]


----------



## Nereffid

Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

science said:


> I didn't mean to make anything like that clear. I intended to make the opposite clear: our list (and the linked reference threads and so on) is supposed to be for everyone, explicitly _including new listeners_.
> 
> The project has been going on for about 12 years (going back to the amazon boards), and although I have played one of the central roles in it, it would be really pretentious for me to name it after myself. For long periods of time Trout was doing all the work. A user name "M. Ziolkowski" did at least half of the work back on the amazon board. Dozens, _maybe hundreds_ of people have participated at various times. (I suspect that at this point several hundred people have participated, but I didn't keep records of that.) Also, like everyone else, I personally disagree with a lot of the choices we've made! But that's life in a democracy, isn't it?
> 
> It really has been a community project, and every single participant at talkclassical is welcome to contribute. I can't force them to... unfortunately....
> 
> If TC mods or management ask me to change the title, I will certainly do so, but for now they seem happy enough to let it go on, and I have some reason to believe that our list is actually appreciated by _a lot_ more people than merely the people who have voted. Down the road a bit (basically when I get around to it), I intend to make it more accessible to the world, and I actually hope that eventually there'll be more of a reciprocal arrangement in which our list draws attention to the TC boards so that more people, including beginners, can get still more help exploring the classical music tradition.


Hey I'm new here and supposedly one of the people that this list of works is implicitly meant to be a resource for. I realize my comment is better served on another thread, which I will go to after this, but I want to say thank you. I don't know all of those who were involved in the lists, but I regularly see your name and Trout's. Whomever made these lists, it looks like it has been a lot of work and for that I am appreciative.

I just wanted to say to any who have been critical of your efforts that I have used the internet before, and I know how it works. There was nothing confusing about the structure of the lists. If something wasn't for me, I just moved on to the next thing. At no time did I feel like the manner in which the list was constructed threatened to end by growing love for classical music or any such thing. Some people who have been on the internet understand the concept of filtering results and applying common sense for themselves.

Again, I know nothing. But I am a new guy here and apparently that is the type of individual (among others) that this list is meant to help. I want to say I got around it just fine and used the information as was intended to offer me some things to listen to. And for that I appreciate everyone who has been a part of their creation.


----------



## science

I've been looking for a way to get Google search results to lead to our list, and so far come up empty. For example, publishing the document to the web turned out not to work, and embedding it as a document in another site also seems not to work. But I don't want to stop using the Google doc because it's easy for me and because people have made tools from it that I don't want them to have to change. 

What I'm considering now is using my own website (which does show up on Google search results) for the alphabetical list, and then linking from that to the google doc and this thread. I know that my own website turns up on google search results, and it's free. 

But before I do that, I wonder if anyone has any other suggestions for how to do this?

Once I figure this out, I'll start a new thread to replace this one so that I can change the links in the OP and include links to the tools that people have created for us. (Around that time would probably be a good time to open us up to a period when we can add more new works every day before we start a new cycle at the bottom of our list. We'll probably be starting that new cycle in about two weeks, when the one that is currently on the 98th tier gets to the 95th tier.)


----------



## Highwayman

Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]


----------



## mmsbls

Cherubini: String Trio No. 1 [1809]


----------



## apricissimus

Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]

(I'm not likely to contribute much to this list you've got going, but I listened to this last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. I figured it deserves to be rated at least at the "least recommended tier"  )


----------



## science

apricissimus said:


> Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]
> 
> (I'm not likely to contribute much to this list you've got going, but I listened to this last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. I figured it deserves to be rated at least at the "least recommended tier"  )


I will look it up and I'm sure others will too. Attached to Tippett's name, I'd bet it moves up a few tiers soon.


----------



## science

Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]


----------



## Highwayman

Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]


----------



## mmsbls

Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]


----------



## Nereffid

Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis


----------



## Highwayman

Luchesi: Requiem [1771]


----------



## science

I need to tally and post the results of the 80th tier but I've got the 98th part one ready to go, so I'll do it first. Our votes on the 98th tier, part one, selected the following works....

To move up 2 to the 96th tier: 
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor
Ibert: Flute Concerto
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]

To move up 1 to the 97th tier: 
Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony [2007]
Agricola: Fortuna Desperata [probably before 1480]
Bach: Fantasia & Fugue in C minor, BWV 562 [1745]
Barber: Toccata Festiva, op. 36 [1960]
Bortkiewicz: Piano Concerto #2, op. 28 "for the left hand only" [1924]
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Davies: An Orkney Wedding, With Sunrise [1895]
Dunstable: Quam pulchra es [15th century]
Dupré: Symphony in G minor, op. 25 [1928]
Erkin: Symphony #1 [1946]
Glass, L.: Symphony #5 in C, op. 57 "Sinfonia Svastika"
Górecki: Concerto for harpsichord (or piano) and string orchestra, op. 40 [1980]
Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67 [1895]
Handel: Tamerlano ("Tamerlane"), HWV 18 [1724]
Hindemith: Symphonia Serena [1946]
Howells: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 21 [1916, rev. 1936]
La Rue: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [c. 1506?]
Lyadov: Baba Yaga, op. 56 [1904]
MacMillan: Stabat Mater [2015]
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus [16th century]
Mendelssohn: Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95 [1839]
Noskowski: Piano Quartet in D minor, op. 8 [1881]
Pärt: Summa [1977]
Reich: New York Counterpoint [1985]
Richter: On the Nature of Daylight (from The Blue Notebooks) [2004]
Rochberg: Violin Concerto [1974]
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 489 (formerly D. 493) [1816]
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D. 257 [1815]
Schulhoff: Concerto for Piano and Small Orchestra [1923]
Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite [1928]
Stenhammar: String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35 [1916]
Stravinsky: Threni [1958]
Szymanowski: Métopes, op. 29 [1915]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Taverner: Missa Corona spinea [early 16th cent.]
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus, RV 594 [c. 1730]
Willaert: Vecchie letrose [1545]
Xenakis: Lichens [1983]
Xenakis: Tetras [1983]

To remain on the 98th tier: 
Anderson, Leroy: Piano Concerto in C
Berwald: Piano Concerto in D [1855]
Bridge: Enter Spring, H.174 [1927]
Bruckner: Symphony #0 in D minor [1869]
Carter: Piano Quintet [1997]
Debussy: Poèmes (5) de Baudelaire, L 64 [1889]
Ferrari: Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Finzi: Sonnets (2) by John Milton ("When I Consider How My Light is Spent," "How Soon Hath Time") [1928]
Janáček: Rikadla (Nursery Rhymes)
Kodály: Missa Brevis [1944 for organ; 1948 for voices and orchestra]
Moran: Trinity Requiem [2011]
Piazzolla: Le Grand Tango [1982]
Power: Beata progenies
Ravel: Sonata for Violin and Cello [1922]
Sæverud: Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28
Sarasate: Spanish Dances, opp. 21-23, 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 [18th cent.]
Sgambati: Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 15 [1880]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #4 in E minor [1829]
Vierne: Messe Solennelle in C sharp minor, op. 16 [1899]
Webern: Cantata #1, op 29 [1939]

To move down 1 to the 99th tier: 
Lachenmann: String Quartet #1 "Gran Torso" [1972]
Raff: Suite for Piano (#4) in D minor, op. 91 [1859]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 492 [18th cent.]
Turina: Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35


----------



## science

So one fun thing about tallying up the votes is that every now and then there's a tier where it's absolutely a horse race. Every vote seems to put different works near the top of the field and to leave a different work near the bottom. This was one of those. Very exciting to tally up -- or maybe it's just been too long for me without sports!

However, in the end there was a very narrow difference between last place -- Haydn's 98th got that, as you can see below -- and having enough votes to move up. Of course five of the works that we're moving up blew away the field, but the other four made it very, very narrowly.

Anyway, our votes on the 40th tier selected the following works:

To move up to the 39th tier: 
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73 [1924]
Berg: Pieces (3) for Orchestra, op. 6 [1915]
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370 [1781]
Pärt: Fratres [1977]
Sculthorpe: Kakadu [1988]
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40 [1934]
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35 [1933]
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem) [1603]
Wagner: Lohengrin [1848]

To remain on the 40th tier: 
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72 [1805]
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat, WAB 105 [1878]
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8 [1880]
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 [1952]
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29 [1909]
Varèse: Amériques [1921; rev. 1927]

To move down to the 41st tier: 
Haydn: Symphony #98 in B-flat [1792]


----------



## science

I can't add these yet but I wanted to compile them anyway. I will be adding them to the list as soon as I can:



Highwayman said:


> Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]





mmsbls said:


> Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]





mmsbls said:


> Bruch: Romanze in F Op. 85 [1911]





mmsbls said:


> Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium





mmsbls said:


> Cherubini: String Trio No. 1 [1809]





Nereffid said:


> Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis





science said:


> Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]





Highwayman said:


> Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]





mmsbls said:


> Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]





Highwayman said:


> Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]





Highwayman said:


> Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]





Nereffid said:


> Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]





Highwayman said:


> Luchesi: Requiem [1771]





calvinpv said:


> Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]





Highwayman said:


> Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]





Highwayman said:


> Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]





Highwayman said:


> Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]





Highwayman said:


> Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]





science said:


> Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]





science said:


> Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon [1966]





apricissimus said:


> Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]


Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]


----------



## Highwayman

Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]


----------



## science

Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 98th tier, part 2, selected the following works:

To move up 2 to the 96th tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth"
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset) [1914]
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 trumpets in C, RV 537
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To move up 1 to the 97th tier: 
Aho: Quintet for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano [2013]
Atterberg: Suite #3 for violin, viola, and string orchestra, op. 19/1 [1917]
Barber: Excursions, op. 20
Bartók: Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8 in G, op. 30/3 [1802]
Bridge: Oration, H.180 [1930]
Bruch: Canzone, op. 55
Bruckner: Symphony #2 in C minor [1872]
Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King
Delalande: Te Deum [1684]
Draeseke: Clarinet Sonata in B-flat, op. 38 [1887]
Duparc: Chanson triste [1868]
Enescu: Vox Maris [1954]
Fauré: Mélodies (3), op. 23, including "Les berceaux"
Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39 [1954]
Fuchs: Serenade #3 for string orchestra in E minor, op. 21 [1878]
Glazunov: String Quintet in A, op. 39
Górecki: String Quartet #2, op. 64 "Quasi una fantasia" [1991]
Handel: The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264 [1737]
Hosokawa: New Seeds of Contemplation [1995]
Huber: Symphony #5 in F, "Der Geiger von Gmuend" ("The Fiddler of Gmuend")
Kuhlau: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1821]
MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel [1992]
Marquez: Danzon #2
Murail: Les Sept Paroles [2010]
Ornstein: Piano Sonata #4, SO 360 [1918]
Peterson-Berger: Symphony #3 in F minor "Same-Ätnam; Lappland" [1915]
Pierné: Piano Quintet in E minor, op. 41 [1917]
Rachmaninoff: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31 [1910]
Reger: String Quartet #5 in F-sharp minor, op. 121 [1911]
Romitelli: Professor Bad Trip [1998-2000]
Say: Symphony #1, op. 28 "Istanbul"
Schreker: Der ferne Klang [1910]
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934 [1827]
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen" [1816]
Schulhoff: String Quartet #2 [1925]
Séverac: Cerdaña [1911]
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Turina: Círculo, op. 91 [1942?]
Walton: Spitfire Prelude and Fugue [1942]
Webern: Little Pieces (3 kleine Stücke) for cello and piano, op. 11 [1914]

To remain on the 98th tier: 
Andreae: Symphony #2 in C, op. 31 [1920]
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque [c. 1891]
Copland: Piano Concerto [1926]
Duruflé: Prelude and Fugue on the Name A.L.A.I.N., op. 7
Gilse: Symphony #3 in D minor, "Erhebung" for soprano and orchestra
Hakim: Rubaiyat [1990]
Lloyd: A Symphonic Mass
Lully: Benedictus, LWV 64/2 [1683]
Mackey: The Frozen Cathedral [2012]
Ries: Symphony #4 in F, op. 110 [1823]
Sainsbury: Cello Concerto, op. 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120 [18th cent.]
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74, including "In der nacht"
Suk: Fantastic Scherzo for orchestra, op. 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #3 in E-flat, op. 75
Tüür: Viola Concerto "Illuminatio" [2008]
Witte: Piano Quartet in A, op. 5 [1867]

To move down 1 to the 99th tier: 
Braga Santos: Symphony #2 in B minor, op. 13 [1947]
Lajtha: Symphony #7, op. 63 "Forradalmi szimfónia (Revolution Symphony)"


----------



## Highwayman

Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]


----------



## Nereffid

Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 80th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 78th tier: 
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183 [1776]
Chin: Šu for sheng and orchestra [2009]
Medtner: Piano Quintet in C [1949]
Schnittke: String Trio [1985] (also arranged for piano trio [1992])
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra [1896]
Webern: Langsamer Satz (Slow Movement) [1905]

To move up 1 to the 79th tier: 
Adams: The Chairman Dances [1985]
Bach: Partita in A minor for solo flute, BWV 1013 [1717-1723?]
Beethoven: "Eroica" Variations and Fugue in E-flat, op. 35 [1802]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #10 in G, op. 14/2 [1799?]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #16 in G, op. 31/1 [1802]
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic" [1927]
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor [1900]
Froberger: Tombeau on the Death of M. Blancrocher in C minor, FbWV 632 [mid-17th century]
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63 [1746]
Hindemith: Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50 [1930]
Janáček: Violin Sonata [1914]
Martin: Mass for Double Choir [1922]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2 [1837, rev. 1839]
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies [1823]
Messiaen: Petites Liturgies (3) de la Présence Divine [1944]
Prokofiev: Symphony #4, op. 47/112 [1929/1947]
Raff: Piano Quartet #2 in C minor, op. 202/2 [1876]
Schubert: Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550 [1822]
Schuman: Violin Concerto [1947, 1958]
Sibelius: The Tempest, op. 109 [1926]
Suppé: Light Cavalry Overture [1866]
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24 [1878]
Tveitt: Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis" [1949]
Various: Medici Codex [1518]
Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch [1891]

To remain on the 80th tier: 
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b [1806]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1 [1795]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #2 in A, op. 2/2 [1795]
Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114 [1900]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #47 in B minor, Hob. XVI/32 [1776]
Haydn: Piano Sonata #53 in E minor Hob. XVI/34 [1778 or earlier]
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304 [1778]
Ostertag: All the Rage [1991]
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29 [1917]
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40 [1926]
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44 [1936]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 [18th cent.]
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D. 167 [1815]
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 [1843]
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress [1951]
Teixeira: Te Deum [1734]
Varèse: Poème électronique [1968]

To move down 1 to the 81st tier: 
Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld) [1858]


----------



## science

All of these have been added:

Alnæs: Symphony #1, op. 7 [1897-8]
Atterberg: Piano Quintet [1928]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bruch: Romanze in F Op. 85 [1911]
Carver: Missa Dum sacrum mysterium
Cherubini: String Trio No. 1 [1809]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Dusapin: Aufgang (Ascent) [2011]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Fernström: Symphony #6, op. 40 [1938]
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus [1539]
Kinsella: Symphony #9 for Strings [2004]
Lindblad: Symphony #1 in C, op. 19 [1831-2]
Liszt: Deux Légendes, S.175 [1863]
Luchesi: Requiem [1771]
Lutosławski: Chain 3 for orchestra [1986]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Norman, L.: Symphony #3 in D minor, op. 58 [1881]
Paganini: Ghiribizzi (43) [c. 1820]
Rangström: Häxorna (The Witches) [1938]
Riegger: Symphony #3, op. 42 [1946-7; rev. 1960]
Scarlatti, A.: Missa Defunctorum [1717]
Takemitsu: The Dorian Horizon [1966]
Tippett: Concerto for Orchestra [1962-63]
Vasks: Viola Concerto [2014]


----------



## Highwayman

Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]


----------



## calvinpv

Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 98th tier, part 3 (notice the tabs at the bottom left) selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 96th tier:
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra [1992-2009]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Takemitsu: Rain Spell [1980]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To move up 1 to the 97th tier:
Adès: The Tempest, op. 22 [2003]
Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript: Carmina Burana [13th cent.]
Barber: Third Essay for orchestra, op. 47 [1978]
Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time [1972]
Blow: Venus and Adonis [c. 1683]
Brahms: Liebeslieder Walzer, op. 52
Charpentier: La descente d'Orphée aux enfers [1686]
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques [1911]
Dupont: Les heures dolentes [1905]
Erkin: Köçekçe, dance rhapsody for orchestra [1943]
Finzi: Let Us Garlands Bring, op. 18 [1942]
Gershwin: Three Preludes
Giordano: Andrea Chénier
Harty: An Irish Symphony [1924]
Hovhaness: Symphony #6, op. 173 "Celestial Gate" [1966]
Huber: Symphony #7 in D minor, "Swiss"
Kapsberger: Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto [1604]
Klami: Sea Pictures [1932]
Krenek: Jonny spielt auf, op. 45 [1927]
Langgaard: Symphony #1 [1910]
Ligeti: Pieces (10) for Wind Quintet [1968]
Mendelssohn: Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36 [1836]
Młynarski: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11 [1897]
Pettersson: Symphony #6 [1966]
Poulenc: Le Bal Masqué [1932]
Ravel: Chansons madécasses [1926]
Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ [1973]
Respighi: Sinfonia Drammatica [1914-5]
Rimsky-Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 30 [1883]
Rossini: Petite Messe Solennelle [1863]
Saint-Saëns: Requiem, op. 54 [1878]
Scarlatti, A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
Schreker: Die Gezeichneten (The Stigmatized) [1915]
Schubert: Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877 [1826]
Schubert: Psalm 23, D. 706 [1820]
Schuman: Symphony #5 "Symphony for Strings"
Soper: Voices from the Killing Jar [2012]
Stanford: Irish Rhapsody #5 in G minor, op. 147
Tárrega: Capricho árabe
Vaňhal (or Wanhal): Stabat Mater in F minor [1775]
Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79 [1821]
Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20 [1929]

To remain on the 98th tier:
Berg: Der Wein [1929]
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis [1962]
Cornysh: Ah Robyn, gentle Robyn [16th century]
Granados: Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)
Kurtág: Hipartita, op. 43 [2004]
Lloyd: Requiem [1998]
Magnard: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 4 [1890]
Rachmaninov: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, op. 22 [1903]
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213 [18th cent.]
Séverac: Ma poupée chérie
Strauss, J. II: Frühlingsstimmen (Voices of Spring), op. 410 [1882]
Tournemire: Symphony #7, op. 49 "Les Danses de la Vie"
Turina: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra [1857]

To move down 1 to the 99th tier: 
Alnar: Istanbul (Suite for Orchestra) [1938]
Gluck: Iphigénie en Aulide [1773]
Janáček: Elegy on the Death of my Daughter Olga [1903]
Xenakis: Kottos [1977]


----------



## science

Okay, we are a week away from doing the lowest tier again and at that time I will create a new thread to replace this one, with links to the tools that have been made for us in the OP. 

Between now and then, each participant can add up to 5 works per day that are not already on our list to the bottom tier. 

As always, you can post works to be added on future days (for example, you can post ten works, five for today and five for tomorrow) but you can't post retroactively for days you miss.


----------



## science

Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## Nereffid

Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Glass: Symphony No. 9 [2011]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]

Schütz produced three volumes of Symphoniae Sacrae (the other two in 1647 and 1650) so maybe we could put them all together? But the first volume has Latin texts and the others have German, and they tend to be recorded separately (each needs a double disc). So I'm inclined to treat them separately.


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Schütz produced three volumes of Symphoniae Sacrae (the other two in 1647 and 1650) so maybe we could put them all together? But the first volume has Latin texts and the others have German, and they tend to be recorded separately (each needs a double disc). So I'm inclined to treat them separately.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## science

I'm going to go ahead and post my additions for the next two days:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]

Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]


----------



## science

So far these are the works to be added to the list on the next update:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 64th tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 63rd tier: 
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227 [before 1735]
Barber: School for Scandal Overture [1931]
Bloch: String Quartet #1 in B minor, B. 40 [1916]
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor [1868]
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146 [probably 1692]
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes [1600]
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232 [1707]
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob. VIIb/2 [1783]
Lutosławski: Livre pour orchestre [1968]
Messiaen: L'Ascension [1933]
Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano [1726]
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19 [1917]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100 [1904]
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132 [1914]
Schnittke: Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4) [1983]

To remain on the 64th tier: 
Albeniz: Asturias (Leyenda) [1892]
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)" [1903]
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety" [1949; rev. 1965]
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango" [1798]
Borodin: Prince Igor (including the Polovtsian Dances) [1890]
Boulez: ...explosante-fixe… [1973, 1993]
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161 [probably after 1690 and before 1707]
Corigliano: Symphony #1 [1989]
Delibes: Lakmé (including the Flower Duet) [1883]
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75 [1887]
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514 [1859-62]
Lutosławski: Symphonic Variations [1937]
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana [1890]
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70 [1847]
Mozart: Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314 [1777]
Prokofiev: War and Peace, op. 91 [1942]
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals) [1928]
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839 [1825]
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor [1853]
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18 [1739]

To move down to the 65th tier: 
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 [1901]


----------



## Highwayman

de Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
de Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> de Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
> de Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
> Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
> Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
> Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]


The conventions for these things always astound me, but after a quick glance at the Internets, it seems like maybe I should list the first one as "Bériot" and the second one as "De Boeck."

Does that seem right or wrong to anyone else?


----------



## Highwayman

science said:


> The conventions for these things always astound me, but after a quick glance at the Internets, it seems like maybe I should list the first one as "Bériot" and the second one as "De Boeck."
> 
> Does that seem right or wrong to anyone else?


I have no clues about the technicalities and I would support your final decision either way.

My additions for today:

Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
de Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]

P.S. The works added at #492, #495, #523, #526 do not appear on the list.


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> The conventions for these things always astound me, but after a quick glance at the Internets, it seems like maybe I should list the first one as "Bériot" and the second one as "De Boeck."
> 
> Does that seem right or wrong to anyone else?


Nope, they should both be filed under B! I say this as someone who used to do some indexing professionally in a former life. For French names, the convention is to file under the prefix if it's an article or a contraction of an article + preposition. So file under the prefix if it's _Du_ but not if it's _de_ or _d'_ (which is why Pierre de la Rue is La Rue, Pierre de). For Dutch (and, I assume, Flemish) you only file under the prefix if it's _ver_.

If in doubt, the Library of Congress Name Authority File is the place to check: http://id.loc.gov/authorities/names.html


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Nope, they should both be filed under B! I say this as someone who used to do some indexing professionally in a former life. For French names, the convention is to file under the prefix if it's an article or a contraction of an article + preposition. So file under the prefix if it's _Du_ but not if it's _de_ or _d'_ (which is why Pierre de la Rue is La Rue, Pierre de). For Dutch (and, I assume, Flemish) you only file under the prefix if it's _ver_.
> 
> If in doubt, the Library of Congress Name Authority File is the place to check: http://id.loc.gov/authorities/names.html


Wow. Thank you very much. That's very good to know!

This will settle the d'Indy issue which has been bothering me. Apparently our favorite French reactionary should be listed as Indy.


----------



## science

Highwayman said:


> P.S. The works added at #492, #495, #523, #526 do not appear on the list.


Oh no, that's very scary. I hope there's a simple explanation rather than some kind of huge error...

Edit: Looks like a "cut and paste" error on my part as I alphabetized the works to prepare to add them. I'm so glad you caught that! Good work!

That means these works need to be added:

Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]


----------



## science

This was a double post. I've already added my works for today (Friday in Korea) and tomorrow (Saturday), so I'll add five for Sunday too:

Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]


----------



## science

Giving us this much to add:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## Nereffid

Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, Op. 45 [1949]


----------



## pjang23

Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]


----------



## science

Good stuff! I'll just update the list:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Hadley: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]


----------



## Highwayman

Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]


----------



## MrMeatScience

Sibelius: 5 Pieces for Piano, Op. 75 [1914]


----------



## science

I'll add my five works for today:

Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992] 
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]

Here's my five for tomorrow (Tuesday in Korea) and my five for Wednesday:

Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]

Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]

And that's all I'm allowed to add!

So here's the list of works to be added, including Highwayman's additions in #574 and Toch's in #575:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832] 
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Hadley: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992] 
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877] 
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Arnesen: Magnificat [2010]	
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832]	
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877]	
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]


----------



## Portamento

Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 26th tier selected the following works...

To move up to the 25th tier: 
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243 [1723, 1733]
Bach: Partitas for Keyboard #1-6, BWV 825-830 (Clavier-Übung I) [1725-30]
Crumb: Black Angels (Thirteen Images from the Dark Land) [1970]
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise" [1791]
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales [by 1495]
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516 [1787]

To remain on the 26th tier: 
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22 [1875]
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350 [1717]
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber [1943]
Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte (Songs Without Words) [1829-1845]
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva" [1911]

To move down to the 27th tier: 
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72 [1878, 1886]


----------



## Nereffid

Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, Op. 26
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, Op. 50 [1957]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Fasch, JF: Trumpet Concerto in D
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]


----------



## Nereffid

Oops!

Just saw that Mendelssohn's "The Fair Melusine" is on both the 104th and 105th tiers.


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Oops!
> 
> Just saw that Mendelssohn's "The Fair Melusine" is on both the 104th and 105th tiers.


I looked back at some old poll results and I see that this situation has been here for a while. I'll just remove the lower ranking one.


----------



## Highwayman

Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]


----------



## Nereffid

Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite no. 2) [after 1956]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]


----------



## Highwayman

Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]


----------



## science

Great work is going on here. Because I screwed up the 2nd part of the 96th tier, and then got busy with schoolwork, I am a week behind on my original plan about when to open up the new thread on the bottom tier. At the same time, I'm not exactly overwhelmed with the number of new works we've added (meaning I could update the list with only a few minutes of work). Therefore, let's extend the period of adding 5 works per day for another week, to May 27th Korea time, and at that time I'll start the new thread. 

Sorry for the delay and change in plans. As always, let me know if you have any questions, concerns, objections, or suggestions!


----------



## science

science said:


> ... including ... Toch's in #575


Obviously I owe Portamento an apology! My bad, bro!

I hope You can see how this mistake got made...


----------



## science

Adding in the works in recent posts, here is the list of works to be added to the bottom tier:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, Op. 50 [1957]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Fasch, JF: Trumpet Concerto in D
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832] 
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Hadley: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992] 
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877] 
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite no. 2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## Portamento

Now let's get some more Donatoni enshrined! He's a criminally underrated composer here in the States.

Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck (1967)
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno (1974-75)
Donatoni: Spiri (1977)
Donatoni: Tema (1981)
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) (2000)


----------



## Nereffid

Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]


----------



## Highwayman

Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Hoof: Symphony #4 in B [1950]
Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]


----------



## pjang23

Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]

Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]


----------



## Nereffid

Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]


----------



## science

Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]


----------



## science

Here's the works to be added:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Boulez: Piano Sonata #3 [1955-7, 1963]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Dean: Vexations and Devitions [2005]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Nocturne (Intermezzo) in B, op. 40 [1875]
Dvorak: Requiem [1890]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, Op. 50 [1957]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Fasch, JF: Trumpet Concerto in D
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832] 
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Hadley: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Harrison, L: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Hoof: Symphony #4 in B [1950]
Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]
MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992] 
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877] 
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite no. 2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## Highwayman

Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 65th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 63rd tier: 
Hovhaness: Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens" [1982]
Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, op. 37 [1936]

To move up 1 to the 64th tier:
Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean [2013]
Balakirev: Islamey, op. 18 [1869]
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24 [1845]
Berlioz: Te Deum, op. 22 [1849]
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275 [1771]
Brahms: Klavierstücke (Piano Pieces, 8), op. 76 [1871, 1878]
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres [1714]
Debussy: Piano Trio in G, L 3 [1880]
Ives: Symphony #2 [1902]
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata [1962]
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor [1892]
Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17 [1909]
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621 [c. 1727]
Ysaÿe: Sonatas (6) for Solo Violin, op. 27 [1923]

To remain on the 65th tier:
Abrahamsen: Schnee [2008]
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion [c. 1282]
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria [c. 1200]
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat [1867]
Chabrier: España [1883]
Delius: Sea Drift [1904]
Elgar: Cockaigne (In London Town), op. 40 [1901]
Glass: Music in 12 Parts [1974]
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind [1994]
Hahn: Si mes vers avaient des ailes [1888]
Holst: Suite #2 in F for military band, op. 28/2 [1911]
Kodály: Dances of Galánta [1933]
Kurtág: Kafka Fragments [1987]
Leifs: Requiem, op. 33b [1947]
Rachmaninoff: Études-Tableaux, opp. 33 & 39 [1911]
Stravinsky: Agon [1957]
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus [1939]

To move down 1 to the 66th tier: 
Schumann: Overture, Scherzo, and Finale, op. 52 [1841]
Sousa: The Washington Post [1889]


----------



## science

Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]
Coates: Nightscape [2008]
Coates: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris" [1974]
Coates: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Coates: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-Flat Major, K. 570 (1789)
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D Major, K. 576 (1789)

Quintessential CP sonatas. Are we actually missing these?

Also, add:

Babbitt: Reflections (1974)
Babbitt: Tableaux (1973)


----------



## Highwayman

Hill: Viola Concerto in A minor [1940]
Hosokawa: Renka I-III [1986-90]
Jacob: Horn Concerto [1951]
Lees: Horn Concerto [1964]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]


----------



## Nereffid

Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]


----------



## Nereffid

One omission that seems glaring to me is Dowland's lute music. We have the Frog Galliard on the 86th tier, but that's all. To my mind, given that the lute works show up in a variety of sources (see here: https://bis.se/performers/lindberg-jakob/dowland-the-complete-solo-lute-music), often in collections that feature other composers, it would be preferable to just put everything together as a single entry, "Dowland: Lute music".

What do others think?


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> One omission that seems glaring to me is Dowland's lute music. We have the Frog Galliard on the 86th tier, but that's all. To my mind, given that the lute works show up in a variety of sources (see here: https://bis.se/performers/lindberg-jakob/dowland-the-complete-solo-lute-music), often in collections that feature other composers, it would be preferable to just put everything together as a single entry, "Dowland: Lute music".
> 
> What do others think?


Looks like an elegant solution to me.


----------



## calvinpv

Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]

Also, when I nominated Manoury's Jupiter a week or two ago, I gave the wrong date. Instead of [1986-1987], it should be [1986-1987, rev. 1992, 1996].


----------



## Highwayman

Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Holzbauer: Mass in C [c. 1770]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Richter, F.X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]


----------



## Nereffid

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto #2, op. 115 [1974]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Josquin: Mille regretz
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]


----------



## science

Our votes on the first part of the 96th tier and on the second part of the 96th tier selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 94th tier: 
Aho: Theremin Concerto "Eight Seasons" [2011]
Bacewicz: Piano Quintet #1 [1952]
Bach: Cantata #12 "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" [1714]
Bach: Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde" [1714]
Bax: Symphony #5 [1932]
Beach: Symphony in E minor, op. 32 "Gaelic" [1896]
Dufay: Missa Ecce ancilla Domini
Giazotto (attrib. Albinoni): Adagio in G minor [published 1958]
Hahn: Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor
Handel: Serse, HWV 40 [1738]
Karłowicz: Symphony in E minor, op. 7, "Rebirth"
Penderecki: De Natura Sonoris (On the nature of sound) Nos. 1, 2, & 3 [1966, 1971, 2012]
Penderecki: Utrenja [1971]
Sallinen: Songs of Life and Death, op. 69 [1995]
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (Sacred Choral Music) [1648]
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #6, op. 62 [1911]
Scriabin: Preludes [1889-1914]
Sheppard: Media vita [early 16th cent.]
Shostakovich: From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Shostakovich: String Quartet #12 in D-flat, op. 133 [1968]

To move up 1 to the 95th tier: 
Adams: Violin Concerto [1993]
Anonymous: Codex Las Huelgas [c. 1300]
Atterberg: Symphony #4 in G minor, op. 14 "Sinfonia Piccola" [1918]
Barrios: La Catedral [1921]
Bartók: Kossuth, Sz. 21, BB. 31 [1903]
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the Distant Beloved), op. 98 [1816]
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #19 in G minor, op. 49/1 [1795-8]
Biber: Missa Bruxellensis [c. 1700]
Bliss: Cello Concerto [1970]
Boyce: Symphonies (8), op. 2 [c. 1760]
Brahms: Canons (13), op. 113 [by c. 1891]
Browne: O Maria Salvatoris mater
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 [1860]
Chin: Piano Concerto [1997]
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone and orchestra [1919]
Dennehy: That the Night Come [2010]
Dohnányi: Piano Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 47 [1947]
Enescu: Orchestral Suite #3 in D, op. 27, "Villageoise" [1938]
Farrenc: Symphony #2 in D, op. 35 [1845]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 46, including "Clair de lune"
Gibbons: The Cries of London [c. 1600]
Ginastera: Sonata for Guitar, op. 47 [1976; rev. 1981]
Gubaidulina: Fachwerk [2009]
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina [early 11th cent.]
Hummel: Septet #2 in C "Military", op. 114 [1829]
Ibert: Flute Concerto
Janáček: The Makropulos Affair [1926]
Koechlin: Seven Stars Symphony, op. 132
Lassus: Susanne un jour [1570]
Lindberg: Aura (In memoriam Witold Lutosławski) [1994]
Lobo: Missa pro defunctis à 8 [1621]
Lutosławski: Mi-parti [1976]
MacMillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross [1993]
Marais: Suitte d'un Goût Étranger (Suite in a Foreign Style) [1717]
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18 [1826/32]
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria [1640]
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7 [1619]
Mozart: Idomeneo, K. 366 [1781]
Palestrina: Missa Sicut lilium inter spinas [late 16th cent.]
Palestrina: Missa Ut re mi fa sol la [1561-2]
Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone [1922; rev. 1945]
Scarlatti, A.: Dixit Dominus [by 1725]
Schmidt: Symphony #3 in A [1928]
Schnittke: A Paganini [1982]
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17 [1846]
Schwantner: Percussion Concerto #1 [1994]
Sibelius: Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51 [1906]
Stenhammar: Serenade in F, op. 31 [1913; rev. 1919]
Still: Symphony #1 in A flat, "Afro-American" [1930]
Strauss, R.: Songs (8) from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10, including "Zueignung" and "Allerseelen"
Svendsen: Romance in G for Violin and Orchestra, op. 26 [1881]
Szymanowski: King Roger, op. 46 [1924]
Szymanowski: String Quartet #1, op. 37 [1917]
Takemitsu: Riverrun [1984]
Tubin: Symphony #8 [1966]
Varèse: Hyperprism [1923]
Weill: Das Berliner Requiem [1928]
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 [1919]
Wolf: Goethe-Lieder [c. 1875]
Xenakis: Oresteia [1966]
Yoshimatsu: Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora" [1997]
Zarębski: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 34 [1885]

To remain on the 96th tier: 
Babbitt: Swan Song #1 [2003]
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1 [1856]
Bellini: La Sonnambula [1831]
Berio: Sequenza XII for bassoon [1995]
Berio: Sequenza XIV for cello [2002]
Bernstein: Mass [1971]
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #2 [1952]
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 24 Caprichos de Goya, op. 195 [1961]
Couperin: Elévation "Lauda Sion salvatorem" [1680]
Dallapiccola: Piccola musica notturna [1954]
Delius: Violin Sonata #1 [1914]
Duparc: Phidylé [1882; orch. 1892]
Enescu: Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6 [1899]
Franck: Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17 [1862]
Grisey: Les chants de l'amour [1984]
Higdon: Concerto for Orchestra [2002]
Josquin: Missa L'ami Baudichon [probably before 1479]
Litolff: Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102 [1852]
Marais: Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris [1723]
Milhaud: Suite for Violin, Clarinet, and Piano after Le voyageur sans bagage, op. 157b [1936]
Offenbach: La belle Hélène [1864]
Onslow: String Quintet #15 in C minor, op. 38 "The Bullet" [1829]
Penderecki: Cello Concerto #1 [1972]
Reich: Piano Phase [1967]
Respighi: Il Tramonto (The Sunset) [1914]
Rihm: Et Lux [2009]
Romitelli: Dead City Radio (Audiodrome) [2003]
Stravinsky: Pieces (3) for String Quartet [1914]
Telemann: Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Turina: Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76 [1933]
Vasks: Symphony for Strings "Voices" [1991]
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps [1909]
Vaughan Williams: Toward the Unknown Region [1906]
Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto #5 in A minor, op. 37 "Grétry" [1861]
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 trumpets in C, RV 537
Wolf: Italian Serenade [1887]
Xenakis: Eonta [1964]

To move down 1 to the 97th tier: 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #12 in A, K. 414 [1782]
Schubert: Piano Sonata #2 in C, D. 279 [1815]
Toch: Symphony #3, op. 75 [1955]

I will move the works when we've finished voting on part 3.


----------



## science

Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]


----------



## science

Here is the list of works we'll be adding to list soon:

Anon.: Messe de Barcelona [13th cent.]
Arnesen: Magnificat [2010] 
Arnold: Clarinet Concerto #2, op. 115 [1974]
Babbitt: Reflections [1974]
Babbitt: Tableaux [1973]
Bach, C. P. E.: Flute/Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 [1747]
Bach: Cantata #29 "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" [1731]
Bartók: Rhapsody, op. 1, Sz. 26 [1904]
Bassett: Variations for Orchestra [1963]
Bax: Harp Quintet [1919]
Beethoven: Rondo a capriccio in G, op. 129 "Rage Over a Lost Penny" [1795]
Bériot: Violin Concerto #9 in A minor, op. 104 [1859]
Birtwistle: The Cry of Anubis [1994]
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #1 in E flat G. 474 [1770 or before]
Boeck: Symphony in G [1895]
Bolcom: Prometheus [2009]
Bowen: Phantasy Quintet [1932]
Brahms: Songs (6), op. 85, including "In Waldeseinsamkeit" [1878-82]
Brahms: Songs (5), op. 107, including "Mädchenlied" [1886-88]
Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H. 125 [1913-7]
Busoni: Sarabande and Cortège (Two Studies for Doktor Faust), op. 51 [1919]
Byrd: Gradualia [1605, 1607]
Carter: Dialogues [2003]
Carter: String Quartet #5 [1995]
Cerha: Violin Concerto [2004]
Cherubini: Marche funèbre [1820]
Chin: Double Concerto for piano, percussion and ensemble [2002]
Coates, G.: Nightscape [2008]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #5 [1988]
Coates, G.: String Quartet #8 [2001/2002]
Coates, G.: Symphony #2 "Music on Abstract Lines/ Illuminatio in Tenebris" [1974]
Coates, G.: Symphony #4 "Chiaroscuro" [1989]
Coates, G.: Symphony #15 "Homage to Mozart" [2005]
Copland: 12 Poems of Emily Dickinson [1950]
Corelli: Trio Sonatas (12), op. 3 [1689]
Corigliano: Violin Concerto "The red violin" [2003]
Debussy: L'enfant prodigue, L 57 [1884, rev. 1907-8]
Diamond: String Quartet #2 [1943-4]
Dietrich: Symphony in D minor, op. 20 [1869]
Donatoni: Duo pour Bruno [1974-75]
Donatoni: ESA (In cauda V) [2000]
Donatoni: Etwas ruhiger im Ausdruck [1967]
Donatoni: Spiri [1977]
Donatoni: Tema [1981]
Doppler: Fantaisie Pastorale Hongroise, op. 26
Dufay: Se la face ay pale [15th cent.]
Dusapin: Penthesilea [2015]
Dvořák: Legends, op. 59 [1881]
Dvořák: Requiem [1890]
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie, Op. 50 [1957]
Eötvös: Windsequenzen [1975; rev. 1987, 2002]
Fairouz: Native Informant [2011]
Fasch: Trumpet Concerto in D [18th century]
Fauré: Mélodies (2), op. 43, including "Noël" and "Nocturne" [1885]
Fauré: Sicilienne in G minor for Cello and Piano, op. 78 [1893]
Ferneyhough: String Quartet #5 [2006] 
Finnissy: Seven Sacred Motets [1991]
Foerster: Symphony #3 in D, op. 36 "Život" [1895]
Françaix: Tema con Variazioni for clarinet and piano [1974]
Frankel: Symphony #1, op. 33 [1958]
Fry: Christmas Symphony "Santa Claus" [1853]
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 [1611]
Glass: Metamorphosis [1988]
Glass: Symphony #9 [2011]
Glinka: Trio Pathétique in D minor [1832] 
Gomes: Lo schiavo [1889]
Gorecki: String Quartet #1 "Already it is dusk" [1988]
Gubaidulina: Stimmen... Verstummen... [1986]
Hadley: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 50 [1904]
Hahn: Le rossignol des lilas [1913]
Harrison, L.: La Koro Sutro [1971]
Heinrich: Manitou Mysteries [1845]
Hill: Viola Concerto in A minor [1940]
Hindemith: Oboe Sonata [1938]
Holzbauer: Mass in C [c. 1770]
Honegger: String Quartet #2, H. 103 [1936]
Honegger: String Quartet #3, H. 114 [1937]
Hoof: Symphony #4 in B [1950]
Hosokawa: Renka I-III [1986-90]
Ishii: Synkretismen [1973]
Jacob: Horn Concerto [1951]
Janáček: Amarus [1897, rev. 1901, 1906]
Joachim: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 11 "In the Hungarian Manner" [1857]
Josquin: Mille regretz [16th century]
Kancheli: Life without Christmas, including "Night Prayers" [1990-95]
Laks: String Quartet #3 [1945]
Lang, D: Cheating, Lying, Stealing [1993]
Lang, D: Death Speaks [2012]
Lang, D: Mystery Sonatas [2014]
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me [c. 1582]
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía, including "Malagueña" [c. 1927]
Lees: Horn Concerto [1964]
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, S.107 [1882]
Locke: The Tempest [1674]
Loewe: Piano Concerto #2 in A [c. 1830]

I've added up to here and I'll do the rest soon!

MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Martinu: Madrigal sonata, H.291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Messiaen: La Fauvette des Jardins [1970-2]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Richter, F.X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992] 
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877] 
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite no. 2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinksy: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002]


----------



## science

Picking up from the previous post:

MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie [1990]
Manfredini: Concerti Grossi (12), op. 3 [1718]
Manoury: Cryptophonos for piano solo [1974]
Manoury: La Partition du ciel et de l'enfer for flute, 2 pianos, ensemble & live electronics [1989]
Manoury: In Situ for soloists, string orchestra & large spatialized orchestra [2013]
Manoury: Jupiter for flute and live electronics [1986-1987; rev. 1992, 1996]
Manoury: Sound and Fury for orchestra of 109 musicians [1998-1999]
Manoury: Zeitlauf for choir, ensemble & tape [1982]
Marais: Pièces de Viole, Book 2, including "Couplets de Folies" [1701]
Martinů: Madrigal sonata, H. 291 [1942]
Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, op. 11 [1904-7]
Mendelssohn: Concerto for 2 Pianos in E [1823]
Mendelssohn: Songs (6), op. 34, including "Auf Flügeln des Gesanges" [1834-37]
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #5 in E-flat, op. 44/3 [1838]
Mercadante: Flute Concerto #2 in E minor, op. 57 [c. 1819]
Milhaud: Symphony #5, op. 322 [1953]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #17 in B-flat, K. 570 [1789]
Mozart: Piano Sonata #18 in D, K. 576 [1789]
Mozart: Variations (12) on "Ah vous dirai-je, Maman" [1780-82?]
Myaskovsky: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 44 [1938]
Nyman: In Re Don Giovanni [1977]
Nyman: The Piano [1992]
Pachelbel: Musikalische Ergötzung [1699]
Paisiello: La Passione di Nostro Signor Gesù Cristo [1783]
Palestrina: Missa Pro defunctis [1591]
Pärt: An den Wassern zu Babel [1984]
Pärt: Da pacem Domine [2004]
Pärt: Nunc Dimittis [2001]
Pärt: Solfeggio [1963]
Pärt: Symphony #3 [1971]
Pärt: Which was the son of... [2000]
Pedro de Escobar: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) [1504]
Peñalosa: Missa Nunca fue pena mayor [1503]
Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F-sharp minor [1915-28]
Prokofiev: Quintet in G minor, op. 39 [1924]
Punto: Horn Concerto #5 in F [1797]
Raff: String Quartet #1 in D minor, op. 77 [1855]
Richter, F. X.: Kemptener Te Deum in D [1742]
Rihm: String Quartet #5 "Ohne Titel" (Untitled) [1983]
Rosetti (Rössler): Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, C 74 [18th century]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in D minor, C 38 [18th century]
Rubinstein: Cello Sonata #1 in D, op. 18 [1852]
Rzewski: The Road [2003] 
Saariaho: Amers (Sea Marks) [1992] 
Saariaho: Grammaire des rêves (The Grammar of Dreams) [1988]
Sainte-Colombe: Concerts (67) à deux violes esgales [17th century]
Saint-Saëns: Études (6), op. 52 [1877] 
Salieri: Requiem in C minor [1804]
Sallinen: Chamber Music II, op. 41 [1976]
Sallinen: Ratsumies (The Horsemen) [1974]
Sallinen: String Quartet #3 "Some Aspects of Peltoniemi Hintrik's Funeral March" [1969]
Sallinen: Symphony #2 "Symphonic Dialogue for percussion solo and orchestra" [1972]
Sallinen: Symphony #8 "Autumnal Fragments" [2001]
Schubert: An Sylvia, D. 891 [1826]
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D. 771 [1822]
Schubert: Deutsche Messe, D. 872 [1827]
Schubert: Ganymed, D. 544 [1817]
Schütz: Symphoniae Sacrae I [1629]
Sheng: H'un (Lacerations): In memoriam 1966-76 for orchestra [1988]
Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra (Jazz Suite #2) [after 1956]
Sibelius: Malinconia, op. 10 [1911]
Sibelius: Piano Sonata in F, op. 12 [1893]
Sibelius: Pieces (5) for Piano, op. 75 [1914]
Toch: Burlesken (Burlesques), op. 31 [1923]
Toch: Gesprochene Musik (Spoken Music), including Fuge aus der Geographie (Geographical Fugue) [1930]
Toch: String Quartet #10, op. 28 "auf den Namen 'Bass' " [1920]
Toch: String Quartet #11, op. 34 [1924]
Toch: Symphony #2, op. 73 [1953]
Ullmann: String Quartet #2 [1935]
Ullmann: String Quartet #3 [1943]
Vaughan Williams: Ten Blake Songs [1957]
Vaughan Williams: Tuba Concerto in F minor [1954]
Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee [1951]
Vierne: Cello Sonata in B minor, op. 27 [1910]
Visée: Pièces de Théorbe et de Luth [1716]
Vivaldi: La Cetra, op. 9 [1727]
Vivaldi: Nulla in mundo pax sincera, RV 630 [1735]
Weber: Andante e Rondo Ungarese, op. 35 [1813]
Weinberg: String Quartet #4 [1944]
Weinberg: String Quartet #6 [1946]
Weinberg: Symphony #3, op. 45 [1949]
Weinberg: Symphony #21, op. 152 "Kaddish" [1991] 
Weinberg: The Passenger [1968] 
Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-flat, op. 94 [1967]
Wert: Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali [1581]
Zemlinsky: Der Zwerg (The Dwarf) [1922]
Zwilich: Clarinet Concerto [2002]
Zwilich: Rituals for five Percussionists and Orchestra [2002][/QUOTE]

I've added all these! We now have 689 works on the lowest tier.

We have about two more days of adding up to five works a day.


----------



## Highwayman

Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Hägg: Piano trio in G minor, op. 15 [1896]
Hoddinott: Symphony #4, op. 70 [1970]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]


----------



## Nereffid

Gordon, M: Rushes [2012]
Gordon, M: Trance [1995]
Gordon, M: Van Gogh [1991]
Wolfe: Fire in my mouth [2018]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]


----------



## Trout

Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]


----------



## science

Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]


----------



## science

I've added all of these:

Davies: Symphony #5 [1994]
Dusapin: Galim, 'Requies plena oblectationis', for flute and string orchestra [1998]
Dusapin: Item, for cello [1985]
Dusapin: Musique captive, for chamber ensemble [1980]
Dusapin: Wenn du dem Wind for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [2014]
Ferrari: Tautologos III [1969]
Gordon: Rushes [2012]
Gordon: Trance [1995]
Gordon: Van Gogh [1991]
Hägg: Piano trio in G minor, op. 15 [1896]
Hoddinott: Symphony #4, op. 70 [1970]
Klami: Symphony #1 in D, op. 29 [1937-8]
Monteverdi: Missa In illo tempore [1610]
Wolfe: Fire in my mouth [2018]
Wolfe: Lad [2007]
Yuasa: Projection Esemplastic for White Noise [1974]


----------



## science

Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49[18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in C, K 132 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K 322 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B-flat, K 545 [18th century]


----------



## Nereffid

Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dvořák: Gyspsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine"
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for horn (or cello or violin) and piano, op. 70 [1849]


----------



## Highwayman

Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Howells: String Quartet no. 3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]


----------



## Highwayman

Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]


----------



## science

Our votes on the 96th tier, part three, selected the following works...

To move up 2 to the 94th tier: 
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #3 in D, BWV 1054 [1738]
Davies: Naxos Quartets
Fauré: Mélodies (4), op. 39, including "Les roses d'Ispahan" [1884]
Ives: 114 Songs [1922]
Lutosławski: Chain 2 - Dialogue for violin and orchestra [1985]
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied [1878-80]
Nørgård: Symphony #6 "Når alt kommer til alt (At the End of the Day)" [1999]
Penderecki: Symphony #3 [1995]
Scriabin: Etudes (8), op. 42 [1903]
Shostakovich: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 122 [1966]
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat [1942]

To move up 1 to the 95th tier: 
Bach, J. C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, Sz. 49 [1911]
Bax: Violin concerto [1938]
Beethoven: Bagatelles (6), op. 126 [1824]
Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs) [1908]
Berlioz: Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale, op. 15 [1840]
Billone: Sgorgo Y., N., & Oo. [2012, 2013]
Britten: Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cornysh: Salve regina [by 1502]
Dennehy: Stainless Staining [2007]
Farrenc: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 32 [1842]
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8 [1912; rev. 1915]
Gubaidulina: Musical Toys [1969]
Handel: Theodora, HWV 68 [1750]
Krenek: Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, op. 93 [1941]
Liszt: Christus, S.3 [1866]
Mondonville: Grands Motets [1740s]
Morales: Missa pro defunctis [1544]
Pärt: Magnificat [1989]
Rautavaara: Cello Concerto #2 "Towards the Horizon" [2009]
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem [probably 1550s]
Scelsi: Natura Renovatur for 11 strings [1967]
Schnittke: Symphony #3 [1981]
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno [c. 1566]
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), op. 50 [1925]
Takemitsu: Waterways [1978]
Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57 [1927-32]
Vierne: Organ Symphony #3 in F-sharp minor, op. 28 [1911]
Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering" [1987]
Wuorinen: Piano Quintet #2 [2008]
Xenakis: Psappha [1975]

To remain on the 96th tier: 
Babadjanian: Piano Trio in F-sharp minor [1952]
Boulez: Structures I [1952]
Carissimi: Jephte [probably 1648]
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes [1978]
Dusapin: Seven Solos for Orchestra [1992-2009]
Gibbons: Fantasia of Four Parts [1613]
Holst: Hammersmith, op. 52 [1930]
Karłowicz: Serenade for strings in C, op. 2
McPhee: Tabuh-Tabuhan [1936]
Onslow: Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16 [1819]
Rheinberger: Mass in E-flat, op. 109 "Cantus Missæ" [1878]
Schumann: Introduction and Allegro, op. 134 [1853]
Shchedrin: Piano Concerto #2 [1966]
Sor: Studies for Guitar [1815, 1827, 1831, 1837]
Tveitt: Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Vaughan Williams: Merciless Beauty [1921]
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) [1555]
Zimmerli: Piano Trio #2 [2003]

To move down 1 to the 97th tier: 
Andriessen, L.: Writing to Vermeer [1998]


----------



## science

Ok, so I have to stop the 5/day nominations now!

I've adding these:

Campion: Two Bookes of Ayres [1613]
Dowland: In darkness let me dwell [published 1610]
Dowland: Lute music [early 17th century] 
Dunhill: Symphony in A minor [1916]
Dvořák: Gyspsy Songs, op. 55, including "Songs My Mother Taught Me" [1880]
Handel: Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne, HWV 74, "Eternal source of light divine" [1712]
Holbrooke: Horn Trio in D minor, op. 28 [c. 1904, rev. 1906-12]
Howells: String Quartet #3 "In Gloucestershire" [1916-20]
Hurlstone: Bassoon Sonata in F [1904]
Ibert: Concertino da Camera [1935-6]
Kabeláč: Symphony #8, op. 54 "Antiphonies" [1970]
Koechlin: Piano Quintet, op. 80 [1908-21]
Mendelssohn: Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt (Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage), op.27 [1835]
Rosetti (Rössler): Horn Concerto in E-flat, C 49 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, K 54 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in C, K 132 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in A, K 322 [18th century]
Scarlatti, D.: Keyboard Sonata in B-flat, K 545 [18th century]
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro for horn (or cello or violin) and piano, op. 70 [1849]
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 26 [1808-9]
Viotti: Violin Concerto #22 in A minor [1792-7]

Okay, this thread is dead! The new one is here.


----------

